# Welcome to the Machine



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, now that my competition is over and my week off of training and healthy eating is coming to a close it is time to set some new goals for myself.  I am ready to get back into the gym and start training again but this time my goal is not going to be just hypertrophy.  My focus now is going to be strength and overal performance, as well as adding some more size (ofcourse).  We (my training partner and I) are going back to total body workouts three times a week and I have put together a program for us to follow that will run the course of about 6-8 weeks.   After that we will change gears and start an 8 week cycle of olympic lifting once again (I am pretty pumped about that since both of us have not done weekly olympic lifting since last year around November).  Aside form the three days of total body workouts I will have a fourth day were I am going to do sprints (remember overal performace is key) probably running and start doing yoga.  I may even throw in a day of yoga in the middle of the week.  This is entirly new to me and I have a few girls at the gym that are jumping at the chance to teach me so why not (hehe).  I am really tight, especially through my hip flexors so I want to really open up my hips and easy that tightness.  Aside from overla strength gains I really want to try and bulk myself up to 195lbs at 10% bf.  My diet will be clean ofcourse and I will post my meals upon request since it is such a pain in the butt for me to do it.

Here is the program:

*Day 1- total body- main lifts: legs (speed;power)/ bench (strength)*



Box squats(alternate with deadlifts every two weeks)2x10( aprox. 60-75% 1RM)30sec RI

Bench press    2x4    ( aprox 85-90%  1RM)   3-4min RI

SLDL or Good Mornings    RI=2min  depending on intensity for the day

*Rest interval for all other lifts is 45-90sec as needed*

pulldowns or pull ups

Lunges or unilateral leg press or step ups

Triceps  (skullcrushers with dumbbells or barbell or pressdowns)

Dumbell Front raises 

Rear delts (face pulls or reverse peck deck)

Shrugs or upright rows (barbell or dumbbells)

External shoulder rotatation

Core







*Day 2- total body- main lifts: bench (speed;power)/ legs (strength)*



Bench press 2x10(aprox. 60-70% 1RM) 30sec RI (alternating 3grips-close,wide, normal)

Squats     3x4   (alternate with deadlifts every two weeks) (aprox.  90% 1RM)  
3-4min RI
Shoulder press   5x4  (barbell or dumbbell)  RI=2min.

*Rest interval for all other lifts is 45-90sec as needed*

Rows (any kind)

Biceps (any form of curls)

Pullovers (barbell or dumbbell or standing cable)

Scapular retraction

Calves

Hypers

Grip work/forearms 

Core





*Day 3- total body-miscellaneous lifts*

Variety of odd lifts, circuts, conditioning drills and Olympic lifting preparation exercises (high pulls, power shrugs, explosive shrugs, push presses, front squats in rack position, hang cleans).  Core







Day 4- sprints/ stretching (yoga)


A little explanation on the format and the form of the main lifts.  I have laid out to overal strength days (day 1 and 2).  These days are used to focus primarily on the strength of our main lifts and around 4 weeks in we may swap our deadlift in for our squat.  the reason I say may is because out deadlift will be somewhat trained explosively on day three as you will see.  The form for the bench press on its strength day will be competition style (ie...bar unracked, brought down to chest, a good pause, and then press up to lock out, pause and rack....ASS ON THE BENCH!).  For my squat I am going to work on squating more powerlifter style (wide stance/low bar) for now so I will need to work my technique since I typically squat olympic style (narrow stance/high bar).  However, I will switch beetween the two as the olympic style squat is very important because I need to be strong in that range/plane of motion to complete my olympic lifts. the percentages that I have indicated are going to be a guess as I will just pick a weight I feel I can complete the given number of reps for the given number of sets with and go with that.  I will try and raise weight each week when I can.   I would test my 1RM but after 16 weeks of dieting I am really in no position to do that.  Also, I have no clue what my strength will be like now??

Now that brings us to our third training day.  Instead of doing another regular training day the third day is made up of miscellaneous lifts.  On this day we will be doing some olympic lfting techinque exericses like power shrugs and high pulls or speed ddeadlifts with both the snatch and clean grip.  We will also be doing push presses and some clean and snatch squats all for prepartation.  Front squats will also be perfromed on this day.  Istead of doing them bodybuilder way (bar across anterior delts with hand criss crossed infront) we do them from the "rack position".  The stance is going to be narrow as I see no point in doing these with a wide stance since I make my catch for my cleans in a narrow stance I need to be able drop under that bar and get my ass to the floor with the narrow stance.  The other miscellaneous lifts will be various strong man lifts like sled pulls, power stairs, odd lift carries, most cleans you can do in 60sec..etc.  as well as variuos circuts that we will perform to really bring up out level of conditiong.

This program wont start until next week.  This week I will just go general total body workouts with moderate weight to get my body (tendons and joints) primed for the weeks to follow.

I would possibly like to compete in some sort of strength competition in the fall but who knows.  I think I would defeintly like to do another bodybuilding show in the spring or begining of summer again.  I will find something to do this fall as I realy love to compete and it always give me something to shoot for.

peace,
patrick


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 4, 2004)

Patrick,

All I can say Is WoW !!!   It made me hurt just reading your workout plans.  No doubt you will succeed !


----------



## Yanick (Jul 4, 2004)

looks like an awesome plan bud.  We gotta find a PL meet around our area so we can both compete. I've been itching to try a PL meet, but not before i can BP atleast 315 (i got 275 w/o a pause fairly easily this week).


----------



## Monolith (Jul 4, 2004)

Awesome!  Man, youre strong as an ox as it is... i cant wait to see the poundage you start putting up on a strength-oriented routine.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2004)

GW and Mono thanks.

Yan, I hear ya.  gotta find somethin' to train for.  275 is good man.  I was supposed to have a week off of training but, you know me.  I was spotting this kid on bench while waiting for one of my cleints on tuesday and all of a sudden I am doing doubles just for fun..lol.  I was doing them competition style jsut messing around and I was throwing up 265 easy.  I am sure I can bang out 305 right now.  I want to get back to 315 and then get up to aobut 325 on my bench press.  For my squat I want to get over 400 for reps and on deadlift my goal is to pull 500+.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2004)

7/5 Diet


meal 1
6 whites
3 whole
1c oats with a little sugar free maple syrup
multi vitamin
b-complex
vitamin C
glucosamine/chondrotin/MSM


meal 2
8oz chicken
2 slices 100% whole grain bread
1 med aple
5 fish oil caps

meal 3 (post workou)
2.5 scoops whey
2 rice cakes

meal 4
8 oz steak
8 oz sweetpotato
steamed onions, peppers and green beans

meal 5
8oz chicken
1c uncle sam ceral
3/4c Atkins carb countdown skim milk
5 fish caps

meal 6 (at bed time)
1 packet Pro Lab lean mass Matrix MRP (cin/oatmeal flavor)
4 tbsp natty pb
ZMA

Water= 6L



NOTES......NEED MORE CALORIES!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 5, 2004)

I cant believe youre eating so clean right after a comp... i think id still be working my way through krispy kreme.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2004)

7/5 training- total body

Not starting my program until next week.  Basic conditioning workout.  Low rest intervals.  Wokred out alone as my training partner got to drunk last night to workout today (and everyone wonders why I don't drink?)

BW= 182lbs.

warm up- 5min. stationary bike

Standing overhead barbell press
135x10
135x8
135x6

squats (messed around here)
225/10x2
225/8x1

pull ups
bw/8x3

prone incline dumbell face pulls
25/15x3

dumbell skullcrushers
45/12x2
45/9x1

explosive shrugs (from hang position)
225/5x3  (clean grip)
225/5x3  (snatch grip)

unilateral swiss ball leg curls (No rest inbetween sets)
bw/15x3

weighted decline crunches(holding dumbells in each hand at side of head)
bw + 10lb dumbells/20x2

hanging leg raises (straight legs; wings)
bw/10x3



training notesveral not bad considering I am coming off a week off and not counting the workouts on compeition week because they were so submaximal two weeks of non-intense training.  The squats were messed up.  I haven't trained legs for 2 weeks (the last time was the saturday before my contest but that workout was ujst leg ext. and leg curls.  I haven't squated for 3 weeks!!).  So I expected to be tight, sore and rusty and I was.  I messed with my stance a bit, trying to go wider and was really uncomfortable.  I am going to have to work on my flexability big time to squat like that as my adductors must be tight because they want to dip in a little bit when my stance is that wide.  My typical narrow stance does not present this problem.  Either that or I have a weakness in my abductors which may very well be.  So I will throw in a day or two of abductor work into my program.  I am going to have to start with light weight to get the powerlifter form of squating down as 225lbs was difficult to even manouver.  Other than that everything else was cool.  I can't waite to get my regular strenght back and start moving some weight around.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I cant believe youre eating so clean right after a comp... i think id still be working my way through krispy kreme.


I like shit all this past week.  I feel like crap when I eat like that for extended periods of time.  I feel better already once I clean up my diet.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

7/6/2004

30min. yoga/stretching

I had a guy I know do some muscle activation therapy on my hips today as well.


Diet:

M1
10 whites
3 raw yolks
1c oats
multi vitamin
glucosamine/chondrotin/MSM
b-complex
vitamin c

M2
8oz ground turkey
4 slices 100% whole grain baker's bread

M3
1 can of albacore tuna
2TBSP mayo
1/4c raw almonds
1 apple

M4
1 packet ISO pure MRP
10 fish caps

M5
8 oz chicken
1.5c brown rice
steamed broccoli and green beans
(I tooked the cooked chicken, steamed veggies and steamed brown rice and placed them in 3/4c of low sodium chicken broth and threw them in the oven so I will count the chicken broth into my cals even though I dumped it out once cooking was done)
2 hardboiled eggs 

M6 (bed time)
Pro Lab lean mass matrix MRP
4tbsp natty peanut butter


totals:
4251 cals
347 protein
360 carbs
160 fats

Water= 6-7 liters
coffee= 1 small cup earlier in the day

Notes.....still hungry!! On training days i get one more meal (the post workout meal). Maybe that is why I am hungry.....GRR...need more food.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)

lmao, youre still hungry after all those cals? 

 try going to mcdonalds... see if that can satisfy it


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> lmao, youre still hungry after all those cals?
> 
> try going to mcdonalds... see if that can satisfy it


Yuk I hate fast food.

Man, you have no idea, I am starving.  I feel like i am still dieting.  LOL.  I diet on more calorise than most people taken in when bulking.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 6, 2004)

lol..this is a bulk right?? where's the junk food?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> lol..this is a bulk right?? where's the junk food?


bulk?  LMAO, I am just trying to retain my bw!!!!  If I were bulking up I'd be at more cals than this.  Junk food?  I don't eat to much junk.  I feel like crap if I load up on sugar.  When I am bulking though I usllay take inabout 4500-5000cals a day and I have one (just one!!) treat a day (like a few cookies) to help bump my cals up higher.  But I really try not to eat a lot of shit.........I look at my diet and I laugh when I see threads in the diet forum that state "I am trying to bulk and there is no way I can eat 4000cals a day of all clean foods.  I need to have some crap in there."....lol, Give me a break, get some discipline!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2004)

7/7/04  Diet:

M1
6 whites
2 whole
1.5c uncle sam cereal
1c atkins carb countdown skim milk


M2 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
3 rice cakes



M3
1 can albacore tuna
1 harboiled egg
2tbsp mayo
1c oatmeal


M4
10oz chicken
12oz sweetpotato
10fish caps


M5
8oz ground turkey
1.5c brown rice


M6
Iso pure  MRP
4tbsp natt pb


totals
3680 cals
329 protein
323 carbs
115 fat


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2004)

7/7- training (total body)

BW- 178

dumbel bench press
100/10x2
100/6x1

close grip machine row
210/10x3

then we worked on our form for powerlifter squats (wide stance; low bar).  We went with light weight and just did triples to try and get the form down.

185x3
205x3
225/3x2

high pulls (hang position; snatch grip)
95/4x1 (warm up)
135/3x4

barbell curls
95/10x1
105/8x1

reverse peck deck (horizontal grip)
135/15x3

lying dumbell external shoulder rotation
8/10x2

superset
a) siptup (feet elevated)-  bw + 20/12x3
b) russian twists-  bw + 25/12x3

notes- still wating for my strenght to come back.  Felt pretty good today.  Legs were sore as hell though.  The powerlifter stance squats are starting fall together. LOL, I did one set at the end which I didn't write down of my normal, high bar, narrow stance squats with 225 and for a second I was all messed up trying to get back in the groove of them after squating the other way. I am not smart enough to change between the two..lol.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 7, 2004)

Dang, 178?  Youre still lean as hell.  And pressing the 100's for 8... i dunno what youre complaining about.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Dang, 178? Youre still lean as hell. And pressing the 100's for 8... i dunno what youre complaining about.


you mean 100s for 10 

I am not complaining.  I ujst put the question mark there because it appears that I am losing weight with all the cals??  LOL


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I look at my diet and I laugh when I see threads in the diet forum that state "I am trying to bulk and there is no way I can eat 4000cals a day of all clean foods.  I need to have some crap in there."....lol, Give me a break, get some discipline!


hilarious..absolutely hilarious


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 7/7/04  Diet:
> 
> M1
> 6 whites
> ...


how's that atkins milk??


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> how's that atkins milk??




tastes like regular milk to me.  it is fine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 9, 2004)

How'd I miss this journal  LOL. I love the title! You need to help me with a title next time I do a new journal  Can't wait to see your progress on this, looks great and with your dedication I'm sure your gonna see great results!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

7/9/04

bw- 178

push jerks (2-3min rest interval)
155/3x1
175/3x1
195/3x1
1min rest interval-----> 175/1x4

trap bar deadlift
295/19x1

Dips
bw + 90/12
bw + 90/10
bw + 90/6

dumbell pullovers
100/10x2

chin ups
bw/10
bw/7
bw/6

stairs (calf raises on ascending stairs.  no rest inbetween steps)
bw/10x10

grip work superset (2x's through)
a) 10lb pinch plates to failure
b) ring out large soaking wet towel as fast as possible

lying leg raises
bw/54x1

notes-  felt good today.  the push jerks felt rusty because I haven't trained explosively for a few months since I was pre-contest training.  Once my foot work gets faster I shuold be back up around 225 and hopefully more.  I really wanted to hang on for one more rep ( to get and even 20) on the trap bar but my grip was failing and my hammies were fatiguing fomr all the push jerks so my back was starting to pull to much.  These total body workouts are brutal.  We move at a fast pace, aside form out strength exerciese were we are resting 3min., the rest interval is you go I go (about 45sec and no more than 90sec.).  The worst part about this, and it almost happend to me today  , is that your system takes such a beating when you train like this that you feel like you are about to shit your pants.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 7/9/04 The worst part about this, and it almost happend to me today  , is that your system takes such a beating when you train like this that you feel like you are about to shit your pants.



  That would be embarassing !  Better wear a depends next time.    But a good looking wo for sure .


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

7/10/04

Bw- 179

Sprint workout

Buttkicks - 30yrds x 2
High knees- 30yrds x 2
power skips- 30yrds x 2

Sprints
30yrds x 4
50yrds x 3
100yrds x 2
50yrdss x 2
30yrds x 4

yoga/stretching to finish up

Comments-  I really tried to hammer out the short yard spirnts, the 30s.  I want to increase my explosivness so I am really focusing on getting a quick start and explosion in those first few steps.  The other two, slightly longer distances (50 and 100yrsds) were more for working on my anerobic threshold.  All in all a good workout.  I was moving really fast.  My training partner wasn't with me today so I had no one to clock my time though, so that kind of sucked.  It is also fun to have him around for these workouts because he is ridiculously quick (x-collegiate soccer player and all state in high school!) so it pushs me to try and keep up with his times.  Oh well.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 10, 2004)

I missed this...  I look forward to following along.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I missed this...  I look forward to following along.



thanks.

pics look good.  i posted my comments and said my piece.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Pattypoo- EXCELLENT goals and training layout. I love the incorporation of sprints/yoga. Something else maybe to compliment the yoga would be Pilates, its just as beneficial, I love it. 
Everything looks great, and Im without a doubt that you will succeed.. Look forward to following along as always


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 10, 2004)

*Pattypoo ????!!!! *  

Only a pretty lady could get away with that I bet !


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

Yep, I love it when the prett girls call me pattypoo!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

7/12/04

BW- 179   

Warm up- Bike- 5min.

Bench press (competition style....stop dead on chest)
265/2x4    Rest interval= 3min.

Box squat
Powerlifting style (16.25" box)  225/2x5    Rest interval= 30sec.
Olympic style (12" box)   245/2x5   Rest interval= 30sec.


Rest interval form here on out is you go I go with training partner about 30sec sometimes less.


Good mornings
175/6x1
205/6x1
205/5x1

wide grip pulldowns
plate#14/8x3

dumbell skullcrushers
50/10x2

dumbell front raises (bilateral)
30/10x2

standing cable face pulls
plate#12/20x2

power shrugs (from floor)
clean grip- 225/3x3
snatch grip- 185/3x3

hanging leg raises (straight legs/dead hang)
bw/15x3

dumbel lying external shoulder rotation
5/15x2

seated maching hip abduction
90/15x2

Comments:

Decent workout.  Bench press was super easy, I underestimated and should have gone heaveir, oh well, next week.  The box squats were okay.  Switching between the two styles really  F*cked me up.  Haven't done goodmornings in almost a year so that was rough but it felt pretty good.  The power shrugs were great, the weight felt really light and was moving pretty darn fast, even at the end of the workout.  All in all not to bad.  Just gotta keep hitting it hard until my strength returns to normal.


----------



## Var (Jul 12, 2004)

Looks like a damn good workout, P!    This is the kind of thing I want to be doing now.  1 more week and I'm off TPPT and on to strength training.    Do you use a straight Olympic bar for the good mornings?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

Yep straigh Olympic bar for goodmornings.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

Here is what little P-funk ate today, 7/12/04:

M1
6 whites
2 poached
1.5c. uncle sam cereal (the new one with freeze dried berries in it...yum and no more sugar than the original....I added my own berries also.  )
1c atkins carb countdown skim milk
in the cereal:
blueberries
rasberries
blackberries


M2
6oz ground beef burger
2 slices of whole grain bakers bread
1 apple

M3 (post workout)
2.5 scoops whey
2 rice cakes

M4
8oz chicken
5 egg whites
1c oatmeal with more berries
1TBSP flax

M5
2 turkey burgers
2 slices of Vermont Sweet natural organic RYE bread
2 slices of 100% whole grain bakers bread
1 apple

M6 (before bed)
1 ProLab lean mass matrix MRP
3TBSP natural PB


totals
4435 cals
364 protein (35%)
440 carbs   (35%)
140 fats  (30%)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

Damn... reading that makes me hungry


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

the saddest part is that I am still hungry.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

Atleast your eating decent.  My diet is absolute shit.  I eat whatever the fuck I want... all garbage.  But I really cant justify spending 100$ a week on food when I am not lifting.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

So what kind of things are you eating?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

Today:
Breakfast- 4 whole eggs scrambled on a cheese covered tortilla, w/ salsa.  2 cups milk.
Lunch- 4 russet potatoes, half large pizza.
Dinner(will be)- 4 more potatoes, 16oz salmon.

Flame on..


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

that isn't that bad, aside from the pizza.  Damn, I wanna come over and eat.  I wish it wasn't raining here so I could walk to the store and get some dried pineapple....I love dried pineapple.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

Yea, it just doesnt seem like a lot of food, compared to what I was eating..  I guess the pizza is calorie dense though.

What kind of dried pineapple do you get?  I used to hate pineapple, but I had some fresh the other day and now I am addicted lol


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

What do you mean what kind?  the kind that is dried. lol

I don;t know what the brand is. they sell it at the health food store (even though it is so far form health food) in a big tub.  It is relaly good, covered with sugar and everything.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

Yea, thats what I was wondering.  The brand.  Is the store a wild oats?  I think thats the only place here that might have it in a bin.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

No, they don't have wild oats in NYC unfortunatly.  they have it near my parents home in Cleveland though, I think they sell the pineapple there.  Wild Oats is a good store.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)

Man, that reminds me... i forget the name of it, but there was some natural foods store down in tribeca or soho, the place was unbelievably expensive.  I thought the Bread and Circus and Whole Foods around here was expensive, but it looked like a 5 finger discount compared to the stuff in this store.  A loaf of bread was literally like 9 dollars.  The only beef they sold was dry aged.  A sandwich at their cafe was like $25.  And even with all that, the place was MOBBED!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2004)

You are probably talking about Ageta Valentina.  That place is ridiculous in price.  Either that or Ellie's which is even more insane!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2004)

7/13/04

BW- 179 (still  )  who the F*ck cares anyway.

Non training day so cals were lower.  less hungry since I didn't train.  blah, blah, blah....same shit different day, nothing ever changes.  The title of this journal should be "the life of the most boring 25 year old ever).


M1
8 whites
2 whole
1c oatmeal
blueberries



M2
Iso pure MRP
10 fish caps


M3
8oz chicken 
2 slices of Vermont sweet 100% natural organic Rye Bread
1TBSP flax
steamed broccoli

M4
4oz flounder
4 egg whites
2  whole eggs
1.5c brown rice

M5
2 turkey burgers
1.5c brown rice

M5
Pro lad Lean mass matrix MRP
4 TBSP natty peanut butter



totals
3586 cals
323g protein  (40%)
293g carbs   (30%)
113g fats    (30%)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

When I was around 200lbs, I maintained nicely at 3000-3500 cals.  Funny thing is, when I was 190lbs I had to eat 4500 cals to put on ANY weight.  You would think I would have gained at 3500-4k


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

Damn dude... im lmao at your weight.  You must still be ripped... youre only a couple pounds heavier than you were at contest time.

 Just start bulking now.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Damn dude... im lmao at your weight.  You must still be ripped... youre only a couple pounds heavier than you were at contest time.
> 
> Just start bulking now.




Well, I am still pretty darn lean.  I don't lok ripped though.  I hold a shit ton of water across my abs so if I wanted to be ripped right now I would have to lower my carbs and get rid of some water.  But yeah I am still lean.  I am trying to bulk (LOL) I am trying to just get my cals up right now.  I can't seem to gain weight and I am eating like crazy.  I don't want to just start pounding down a whole bunch of shit though.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2004)

7/14/04

BW- 178???? LOL, lost a pound?

Bike- 5min, warm up

squats
275/2
295/2
315/1
275/3


bench (speed day)
185/2x10    RI= 30sec.

standing barbell presses
155/5x4

one arm dumbell rows
100/10x3

dumbell pullover
100/15x1

barbell curls
115/8x1

seated calf raises (weight not including the bar)
180/8
205/8x3

hypers
bw + 75/10x2

Comments:
This was a depressing workout.  I haven't trained legs heavy in about 8-9 weeks since I was only doing 20 rep sets pre-contest because that makes my legs grow (however it does hsit for my strength).  I was really upset with the weight that I squated today and my training partners kept trying to tell me that it was okay and that in a few weeks I'll be back were I was.  Fuck it...I want it now!!  ARGH....Anyway, the speed bench was easy, needed more weight.  Overhead press was really light, could have gone heavier here as well, I was moving the bar really fast.  There was three of us today as one of my other freinds decided to join us.  I always get nervous when there is three of us because I feel like we wont be able to move as fast through the workout so I usually push the pace even faster than usual.  I think I went a bit to fast today as my one training partner was really winded and fatigued and the other one almost threw up everywhere and then towards the end had to sit down on the floor of the gym because he broke into cold sweats and his vision was all blurry.  oops.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 7/14/04
> 
> BW- 178???? LOL, lost a pound?



Is this one of those crazy/psychotic laughs?  You know, the kind where you are about to go postal? 



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Comments:
> I think I went a bit to fast today as my one training partner was really winded and fatigued and the other one almost threw up everywhere and then towards the end had to sit down on the floor of the gym because he broke into cold sweats and his vision was all blurry.  oops.




Ahh... I remember those good old days. 

And nice BB curls.  Your still damn strong.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2004)

yes, every time I laugh it is psychotic.

Remember what days?  When you used to workout?  How long until you are better?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

LMAO!  I am cracking up...  I think im going insane, im such a wise ass today.

Yea, working out was fun.  Within the next 3 weeks, unless I am still sick.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2004)

How were you being a wise as in this thread?

Damn, three weeks!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, not particularily this one.  Just a few others 

3 more weeks, along with the 1 2 3 4 5, 5 I have already been off.  Yay, 2 month vacation


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2004)

Holy shit!!!  How do you feel?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Shoulder hurts and I am still coughing a lung.  I am more upset at still being sick.  Why the fuck isnt my 80$ perscription curing me!? 

Sorry, went off track.  I feel cranky


----------



## Monolith (Jul 14, 2004)

I cant belive you friggin lost weight... suck it up you bastard, head in to mcdonalds.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 15, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I cant belive you friggin lost weight... suck it up you bastard, head in to mcdonalds.



McDonlds will really make me lose weight!  I'll be on the toilet all day after eating that stuff!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 15, 2004)

Damn P-funk, just stumbled upon your journal now bro. Sucks that I have been missing it all this time. Good luck achieving your goals, diet is looking good.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2004)

thanks monstar.


Okay, I am off to workout and then I am going to the airport to fly home to Cleveland for a surprise 50th birthday party for my dad.  I hope to do my sprints tomorrow on a football field near my parents home.  I will try and post my workouts from home this weekend.  If not.....See ya all monday!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2004)

Have a good one P!

Get Tanked


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 16, 2004)

have a good time


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Have fun man!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

Have a great time with the family Funky


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

Have fun P!  And make sure you get some good home-cooked meals in ya, no more getting leaner!


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Have a great time!  Have a couple good cheats while you're there.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

Ian, no alcohol for me.  I't be surprised if I drank even one beer.  Hey, every family needs a designated driver.  Mono, I am going to eat like a maniac!  you have no idea!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2004)

7/16/04

box jumps (24" box)
bw/10x1
bw + 10lb dumbells/8x1
bw + 15lb dbs/8x1

close grip bench press
225/5
235/5
240/5

rack position front squat
135/12x3

chinups with towel wrapped around the bar for grip work
bw/12x1  (one towel wrapped)
bw/8x1 (double wrapped bar....2 towels)
bw/6x1 (double wrapped bar....2 towels)

jump shrugs forn hang position
205/3x4

decline situps holding dumbells on side of head
bw + 25/10x1
bw + 30/8x3

comments:

good workout.  the box jumps were fun and I can defenitly get up on that box with 25lb dumbells.  close grip bench press felt good today also.  i went light on the front squats to build back some flexability in the wrist and endurance in the wrist to hold weight in the rack position, felth good though.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2004)

7/17/04

sprint workout
10 uphill sprints

Not sure on the distance, a guess would be aprox. 40-50yrds.

comments...uphill sprints are hard.


----------



## Akateros (Jul 18, 2004)

Oh yeah, no kidding! That reminds me, I haven't been out sprinting this year. I like to go out to our so-called "ski hill" here in town in the summer. Anywhere else it wouldn't even qualify for a bunny hill -- but it kicks ass (literally) for slope training.

how's it goin' P-funk? (sorry to journal-whore)


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

It is goin' okay I suppose.  No worries, I like journal whoring myself.

Yeah, hill sprinting sucks.  I hope I don't do it again for awhile and just stick to flat football field surfaces.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Sooo, did you have any cinnabons?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Sooo, did you have any cinnabons?




No but I did have my all time favorite....Dairy Queen Blizzard!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No but I did have my all time favorite....Dairy Queen Blizzard!!



 You are baaaaaaaad!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice workouts over the weekend.

Box jumps / sprints / presses / squats / shrugs / chins.....


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No but I did have my all time favorite....Dairy Queen Blizzard!!


 Mmmm... good choice.  You weigh yourself yet?  Hopefully youre only down a couple pounds.  LOL


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No but I did have my all time favorite....Dairy Queen Blizzard!!


What kind?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

7/19/04

BW- 182 (after the surprise part for my father this weekend it looks like I finally ate enough food to put on weight!  LOL, I ate a ton of calories.  No we shall see if I can keep it on.)

bench press (competition style..stop on chest)
275/2
280/2
285/1x2
negatives
315/1x2

Stop squats (3 count in hole)
185/2x1 (warm up)
205/2x11

good mornings
185/5x3
135/5x1

wide girp pull ups
bw/10x2
bw/9x1

dumbell skull crushers
50/12
50/8
50/6

reverse peck deck
150/10x3

barbell shrugs (overhand grip, no wraps)
315/3x2
275/5x3


Comments:
Workout felt good.  Bench press felt good.  The stop on the chest is killer as I can rep out with this weight but stopping dead on my chest kills my momentum.  It is good though, I like it.  The negatives were fun.   Stop squats were okay, probably could have gone a little lighter and moved faster.  Goodmornings were the best, should have dropped the weight and worked on form (next time).  The shrugs were more to work on grip strength than for my traps so that is why I went with the overhand grip and low reps and short rest intervals.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What kind?




oreo mint chocolate chip


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

Mmm Dairy Queen Blizzard

Skor, Resses Pieces,  Peanut butter cups.  Now I am freaking hungry and it is meant to be a no carb day


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Mmm Dairy Queen Blizzard
> 
> Skor, Resses Pieces,  Peanut butter cups.  Now I am freaking hungry and it is meant to be a no carb day




Luckily I don't believe in no carb days.


----------



## sara (Jul 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Ian, no alcohol for me.  I't be surprised if I drank even one beer.  Hey, every family needs a designated driver.  Mono, I am going to eat like a maniac!  you have no idea!



I like that


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 19, 2004)

Everything is looking good bro, what are you training for? Post that diet!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Everything is looking good bro, what are you training for? Post that diet!




I'll post my diet when the day is done and the meals are finished.  My cals are low today since I came home late last night and woke up early this morning I had nothin' in the firdge.

I am not training for anything in particular.  Basically just overall strength and conditioning.  Just getting ready to start a cycle of olympic lifting.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 19, 2004)

> oreo mint chocolate chip.



YUM one of my favs!   good choice!! 



> Just getting ready to start a cycle of olympic lifting.



interesting...  I was throwing around that idea myself sometime in the future. Have you ever OL'ed before?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> YUM one of my favs!   good choice!!
> 
> 
> 
> interesting...  I was throwing around that idea myself sometime in the future. Have you ever OL'ed before?




yes, once a year I like to do about an 8 week cycle of olympic lifting.  I cycle it into my training because to much of it wears the shit out of my shoulder.  the last time I was doing cleans regularly was last oct.  I love the olympic lifts.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 19, 2004)

very cool!!!  did  you learn on your own or begin with an experienced OLY lifter?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> very cool!!!  did  you learn on your own or begin with an experienced OLY lifter?




One of my best freinds is not only a killer powerlifter but also a sick olympic lifter.  He taught me the o-lifts.  It is hard to learn them on your own or fomr a book.  You nees someone to talk you through it and seach the movements in segments because they get to complex if you try and learn them as whole.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 21, 2004)

7/23/04

BW- 182lbs

warm up- 5min. on stationary bike

speed bench (varying grips)
195/2x10   RI=20-30sec.

Squats  
275/2
285/2x3    RI=60-90sec

standing barbell overhead press
165/5x4      RI=60-90sec

seated machine rows
220/10x3

barbell curls
125/4x1

45 degree calf raises
300/10
320/10
340/10x2

full ROM situps
bw + 50/15
bw + 65/12
bw + 75/10
bw + 85/10


comments:
A pretty good workout today.  We kept the rest interval on squats short today because neither me or my 2 training partners have the patience to rest 3-5min. (ADD).  They were ass to the grass squats, the last rep of the last set was total rock bottom.  My partners said that they couldn't believe that I got out of the hole that deep.  We should have rested longer and gone heavier but oh well.  My strength is starting to come back as the weight felt comfortable by the last couple of sets.  Hopefully a few more weeks until I am back to normal weight on my legs.  Overhead presses where good, I cna bump up the weight next week, hopefully I can get back up over 200lbs with my standing press as it is one of my favorite exercises (just hoping my left shuolder doesn't get hurt again).


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 45 degree calf raises
> 300/10
> 320/10
> 340/10x2



  I never knew what these were called.  I always put "Sled calf raises" for lack of a better term.                     

Great workout, P!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Friggin awesome weight dude, especially the squats.

  Whatd you do to your shoulder?  Be careful.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2004)

How did I miss this journal?  I just read the whole thing to get up to date.  Awesome planning and work ethic P.

Maybe you should train others to make a living .


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

He is a PT JD


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

I was wondering if he knew that and was just joking.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe.. but  Iwould have expected a cheesy grin like this


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok...I cant hold it in anymore...I have to say something...its been driving me crazy all day...

Does anyone else sing (in their head) the words "Welcome to the machine" from the song everytime they read this thread title?  

Could just be me and my OCD.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Never heard that song, so NO!  You goon!


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

U never listened to Pink Floyd???  

I am a goon though.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

I used to listen to it when I did mushrooms and smoked a lot of pot...  Dont do that anymore, so I dont listen to it anymore


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah...definitely pot and shroom music.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 21, 2004)

You little sons a bitches!!  Hijacking my thread like this!  

Mono- Thanks.  The squat weight is still depressing to me since I have been way over that before.  It was just because getting ready for my contest I only did 20rep sets so I lost a lot of strength (conversion of fiber types etc..).  I wil get back up there though.  I have inflamed tendons in my shoulder and it is really tight (I think they may have shortened up a bit) so sometimes it bothers the shit out of me.

JD- thanks for dropping by.

VAR-  LMAO!!!  that is exactly what I though about when I titled the journal

PreMier- shame on you for not listneing to more pink floyd.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Mono- Thanks. The squat weight is still depressing to me since I have been way over that before. It was just because getting ready for my contest I only did 20rep sets so I lost a lot of strength (conversion of fiber types etc..). I wil get back up there though. I have inflamed tendons in my shoulder and it is really tight (I think they may have shortened up a bit) so sometimes it bothers the shit out of me.


 Oh screw off.  Youre still lean as shit and just a few weeks post contest and youre already pushing more weight than most people around here. 

 And how do those tendons feel, exactly?  Maybe thats what happened to my shoulder... does it seem to get better throughout the day?  Like tighter or more painful in the morning?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

Mono- yes, it is always much tigher and painful in the morning as I am more stiff.  I now try yoga to hopefully stretch it out.  Sometimes it si hard to get my shoulder all the way over head.  I have a freind that does muscle re-activation therapy and he checked me out and said he thinks that I have something piched in my neck which is causing tightness and overcompensatin in my shoulder making my tendons get overworked and inflamed.  Some days it really kills, others it is not so bad.  But what the hell am I supposed to do?  Stop pressing over head....fuck that!

I am not that lean anymore, I am pretty sloppy now.  I think I should diet for like 4 weeks and get leaner.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> He is a PT JD


...I knew that Pre .  That was my weak attempt at humor.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> ...I knew that Pre . That was my weak attempt at humor.


I think Pre is losing his sense of humor, needs to get back in the gym  

Patrick, strong as ever man !  Is there no stopping you ?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Mono- yes, it is always much tigher and painful in the morning as I am more stiff. I now try yoga to hopefully stretch it out. Sometimes it si hard to get my shoulder all the way over head. I have a freind that does muscle re-activation therapy and he checked me out and said he thinks that I have something piched in my neck which is causing tightness and overcompensatin in my shoulder making my tendons get overworked and inflamed. Some days it really kills, others it is not so bad. But what the hell am I supposed to do? Stop pressing over head....fuck that!
> 
> I am not that lean anymore, I am pretty sloppy now.  I think I should diet for like 4 weeks and get leaner.


 lmao.  Yeah man, at _least_ 4 weeks of dieting. 

 I just got back from the docs office.  She thinks its just tendonitis, and told me to lay off the weights (  ).  I prolly wont do shoulders tomorrow, or shrugs today, but everything else is still in.  It feels pretty good today.  Yoga is a good idea... although theres no one around here that teaches it.  I need to move to NYC, i feel like im in the middle of nowhere here.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

7/22

Fogot to weigh my fat ass this morning.


yoga/stretching today.  Left shoulder was super tight!  I worked it out and feel really good now.  Hips feel good too.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Diet for 4 weeks?! 

Dont you want to be 200lbs again, or did the attention you got go to your head?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Diet for 4 weeks?!
> 
> Dont you want to be 200lbs again, or did the attention you got go to your head?




No, I want to be 200lbs again.  I actually had a great conversation with my friend today he says:

"So, I asked my wife if I am getting to sloppy for her right now.  She said no so I screamed GREAT 5'9 260LBS BABY!!  What she doesn't know is that I am on my way to 270.  I will be pretty sloppy at 270 but fuck it....how much will I be benchin' then?  5'9", 270, all natural......look out!"  I then asked him why he doesn't like being leaner....he comments "I am usually leaner around this time of year, usually around 214-220.  I was about that last summer too (lol, strangly I don't remember).  I don't like being lean, it isn;t me.  I like having a bit of a gut.  I have pictures of me really lean and ripped and I look stupid.  I don't have an aeshtetic look to me so I look bad.  I like the way I look bigger."......hahaha, this guy is the man.  Problem is that he is married.  If I ever get married look out below.....P-funk is going to 3 bills!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

LOL  You at 300 would be out of control...  Be like a giant bowling ball with hands and feet!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LOL  You at 300 would be out of control...  Be like a giant bowling ball with hands and feet!




Yah but I would be strong as hell  

just need to find a women to accept that.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Im sure you could find one... she may be as big as you though


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im sure you could find one... she may be as big as you though




as long as she is strong


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> as long as she is strong


 If you just want a strong girl, you could probably beat up Scott and steal Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> If you just want a strong girl, you could probably beat up Scott and steal Jodi.


What do you mean JUST?  I'm more than that?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What do you mean JUST?  I'm more than that?


  HEY!  Dont try to stick me with that!  P-Funks the one who said all he cared about was strength!

    Besides, you know how i feel about you...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

you guys are cute


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

7/23/04

BW- 181

hang cleans
135/2
155/2
185/1x2
RI=30sec
135/1x5 (above the knee)
135/1x5 (below the knee)

close grip bench press
245/4
255/4
260/3

deadlift (overhand grip)
245/20x1
315/5x1 (LOL, had no grip left trying to do it overhand)

chin ups (with 2 towels wrapped around bar for grip work)
bw + 25/10
bw + 25/7
bw + 25/5

barbell pull over
115/10
125/8

hanging knee raises (wings)
bw/20x3

dumbell side bends
60/10
70/10
80/10


comments:
I felt pretty good this workout.  Still trying to get my clean up there, nees to be more explosive.  The close grip bench presses felt good.  The overhand deadlift was fun.  I did 20 reps to really hammer my grip strength and then decided to see how many I could get with 315 with the same grip.  My girp was shot after cleans, CG bench and the 1st set of 20 rep deads that I couldn't hold on so I bailed at a crappy 5 reps.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Are hang cleans pretty much the same as power cleans?  Just not setting the bar on the floor correct?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are hang cleans pretty much the same as power cleans?  Just not setting the bar on the floor correct?




Correct.  Hang cleans are from a hang position.  Either above the knee or below the knee.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Goddamn I feel weak when I read your workouts!    Nice lifts!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Hmm... how much do you powerclean?


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Me?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Is this your training journal?


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

Var- thanks.  I feel weak when I read my journal

Pre- I don't know.  Today was the first time doing cleans in almost a year.  I started slow, with power shrugs working up to doing cleans fomr a hang positino today for the first time in awhile.  I have to work my form and explosivenss for a few weeks before I start pulling from the floor.  I have pulled 185 or 195 from the floor before just goofing around.  I will try and get up to around two and change this year.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is this your training journal?




 I love it when Premier lays the smack down.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Is that what that was?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Var should change the text under his name to "Bitchsmacked by PreMier!"


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

You should change yours to "overcompensating due to lack of training"


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Pre- I don't know.  Today was the first time doing cleans in almost a year.  I started slow, with power shrugs working up to doing cleans fomr a hang positino today for the first time in awhile.  I have to work my form and explosivenss for a few weeks before I start pulling from the floor.  I have pulled 185 or 195 from the floor before just goofing around.  I will try and get up to around two and change this year.



Oh.. I thought you would clean WAY more.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

damn, I wish I didn't have to leave it is fun watching you to fight.

Good night ladies.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh.. I thought you would clean WAY more.



I am actually weaker from the floor because I can't get moving fast enough.  that is why I am working on my explosivness in the hang posistion and working it down to the floor.  From the hang I am better than I am from the floor.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok, I see.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 23, 2004)

Awesome CG presses... and your grip is freaky strong!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, I see.




the biggest problem that i have is, aside from my busted left shoulder (which feels good after stretching and yoga) is that my flexability in the rack position is still not great.  I can't get my wrist back far enough and my eblows high and forward enough so dropping under the bar with a heavy weight is still hard for me.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

Mono- thanks


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 23, 2004)

(Whats Your Opinon On My Advance Workout Program)  Can I Get Some Opinons In that Thread


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2004)

Nice close grips P...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> (Whats Your Opinon On My Advance Workout Program)  Can I Get Some Opinons In that Thread




I already posted my opinion in your thread.  quite posting this shit everywhere!


JD-thanks


----------



## atherjen (Jul 24, 2004)

Excellent lifts PAttypoo. Im going to enjoy watching you lifting like this


----------



## Monolith (Jul 24, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> (Whats Your Opinon On My Advance Workout Program)  Can I Get Some Opinons In that Thread


 Seriously, someone needs to ban this fucktard.  Almost every thread in every forum he posts the same goddamn thing.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2004)

thanks Jen, the only person allowed to call me patty-poo and get away with it.


mono- i wish i were allowed to ban people for real because i have had enough of that stupid post in every damn thread.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2004)

7/24

BW- 183 (creatine kickin' in)

sprints (to crappy to go outside)
treadmill
15 sprints- Level 12- incline 0
40sec rest
20sec sprint


stretching at the end.


Mentally: feeling a little depressed and I can't figure out why.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 24, 2004)

Go check out that guys thread in the training forum, i think i may have stopped him.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Go check out that guys thread in the training forum, i think i may have stopped him.




 Nice.

At least I have IM on a sat. night to make me laugh.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Nice.
> 
> At least I have IM on a sat. night to make me laugh.


 lol.  Wanna go see a movie, P?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks Jen, the only person allowed to call me patty-poo and get away with it.


Don't I know it!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> lol.  Wanna go see a movie, P?



What do you want to see?  

I think I may go take a walk for a bit.  I need to clear my head before I fucking explode.



JD.......SON OF A BITCH


----------



## Monolith (Jul 24, 2004)

Well, i just saw the Bourne Identity... this movie owns!  Twice as good as the first one.  The fight and car chase scenes are absolutely incredible.  Best ive ever seen in a movie.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 25, 2004)

I never saw it.  I though Bourne Identity was the first one?  Isn't the one that jsut came out Bourne Supremecy?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah... maybe it is bourne supremacy... 

 Eh, ill just call it "Bourne 2" 

 Anyway, the movie rocks!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 25, 2004)

Date?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 25, 2004)

Nah... just a couple friends.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2004)

7/26

bw- 180


bottom position bench press
225/1
255/1
275/1
295/1

speed squats
185/2x10   Rest=30sec.

SLDL
315/5x3

wide grip pull ups
bw + 10/6x3

v-bar press downs  (heavy stack)
plate#8/15
plate#10/10x2

standing cable face pulls
70/15x3

high pulls (clean grip)
135/5x4

situps (feet elevated)
bw + 45/30x3

lying leg raises
bw/15x3


comments:  Awful workout today.  Bench press sucked.  Speed squats were decent.  SLDl sucked.  Pull ups......yeah, I'm a b*tch.  High pulls, well at least I was moving fast.  Looked lean today so that was nice.  Don't know if this workout sucked because I should have eaten before it or because I was just feeling down.  I feel another bout of depression coming on again and I have been good for so many weeks now.  I hope this doesn't last long.  I hate being in the dumps.


----------



## Var (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry you're having a shitty day, Funk!  I can relate.  I go through these bouts myself.  Looks like you threw around some good weights regardless.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2004)

Don't let it get you down P.  We all have bad days. Sounds to me like you gots to get yourself a woman .  I used to get depressed fairly often, usually on weekends.  Then I met my wonderful wife, and her two kids (who where 5 at the time).  I rarely, if ever feel that same kind of depression, which I think stemmed from just feeling lonely.  Hang in there big guy.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks guys. the weekend was shitty.  i am just hoping this doesn't continue because once the bad days snowball i get really dark and i hate that,

7/26  Here is what I managed to eat today:

meal 1
6 whites
2 whole
1 2/3c uncle sam cereal
1.5c atkins carb countdown skim milk

meal 2
2 turkey burgers
6oz sweetpotato
steamed broccoli

meal 3 (post workout)
2.5 scoop whey
5g creatine
3 rice cakes

meal 4
8oz 90% lean ground beef
6oz sweetpotato
steamed broccoli

meal 5
8oz chicken breast
1.5c brown rice
salsa

meal 6
Pro Lab Lean mass matrix MRP
2tbsp natty pb
apple


totals:
3391 cals
319 protein  (40%)
303 carbs    (30%)
93 fat     (30%)


I know, should have gotten at least another meal in there somewhere.  Need more calories.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey P, when i turn 21 youve gotta take a night off and come show me around the local bars/clubs.  Once i convince you to have a couple drinks, we can go flex on the dancefloor and have women flock to us.


----------



## Var (Jul 26, 2004)

LOL Mono.  Good luck getting P to drink!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Hey P, when i turn 21 youve gotta take a night off and come show me around the local bars/clubs.  Once i convince you to have a couple drinks, we can go flex on the dancefloor and have women flock to us.




LOL, when do you turn 21?  Are planning a trip to the city or something?

When I get drunk and on the dance floor look out.......


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> LOL Mono.  Good luck getting P to drink!



If you guys come to NYC I will get Blown out with ya!!


----------



## Var (Jul 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If you guys come to NYC I will get Blown out with ya!!



Dude!  I'm holding you to that!  You already know I'm coming to NYC in Sept for that seminar, so no backing out now!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Dude!  I'm holding you to that!  You already know I'm coming to NYC in Sept for that seminar, so no backing out now!




We are going to get WASTED!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

I turn 21 this october.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I turn 21 this october.




C'mon on down.  Will go to Scores!


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

How old are you p-funk?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2004)

25.  why?  I act like I am 8 though!!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh man, dont even start with the "what age you act" stuff.  Ill beat anybody in an immaturity competition.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2004)

No way man.  I am a total jack ass!!!


Anyway who cares!!  Who cares about anything when you are listnening to Jackson Browne!!!!  I could care less about anything when I am blasting Jackson Browne's "load out/stay"

P-funk screams at the top of his lungs:

"Oh won't you stay 
Just a little bit longer 
Please please please, say you will 
Say you will "


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

just wondering


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> just wondering




What, to olld for ya?  LMAO!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

Jill, wanna go  with me and P?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2004)

Look out!!!  Once I start drinking and there is good music to dance to and pretty girls chances are my clothles are coming off!!!!!

HEHEHEHE, I don't know why I gave up drinking and gettign drunk.....I am such a little devil when plastered.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

hahaha

 As long as your beer goggles arent so thick that you start coming on to me, thats cool.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the biggest problem that i have is, aside from my busted left shoulder (which feels good after stretching and yoga) is that my flexability in the rack position is still not great.  I can't get my wrist back far enough and my eblows high and forward enough so dropping under the bar with a heavy weight is still hard for me.



Yea, thats one of my problems.. My arms just wont bend that way.  Once I am better I will be doing powercleans every other week or so.  I just need to design my routine now.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> hahaha
> 
> As long as your beer goggles arent so thick that you start coming on to me, thats cool.




AHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHA.......  HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2004)

PM- yeah, my shoulder is wrecked.  I can't do good mornings or low bar squats becasue I can't reach back that far to grab the bar anymore.  I am hoping the yoga will loosen it up.

MONO- You wish.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2004)

Now your talking P.  It's one thing to be dedicated and adhere to a strict diet and training schedule, but as the famous line said in the movie 'Risky Business, "sometimes you just gotta say... what the fuck".  Especially at your age, a once a month outing is nothing to be ashamed of.  

Why I'm giving a Browns fan all this fatherly advice, I'll never know.


----------



## Var (Jul 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> We are going to get WASTED!!!



  Oh this is gonna be fun!!!  I dont drink often, but when I do, my alter ego comes out!    Lookout women of NYC!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

LOL @ Jerseys title


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> LOL @ Jerseys title


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

Are you all planning a party without me?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2004)

You too eh!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Are you all planning a party without me?




Never....you are always invited my dear.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

>




What are you shruggin for?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2004)

Just being a whiny bitch who wants to party as well


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

Sure you can come!!  Everyone can come and party in NYC!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Look out!!!  Once I start drinking and there is good music to dance to and pretty girls chances are my clothles are coming off!!!!!



the missus says the exact same thing.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

Iain... whats wrong?  P did invite you.  Didnt you see this? 



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Never....you are always invited my dear.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

MONO- Classic

NT- the MS. says that about you or her?  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

She says that about herself ...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

7/28/04

bw- 182


bike- 3min. warm up

squats (went light and worked on form today)   RI=60sec
245/5x3 (powerlifter style; low bar, wide stance)
245/5x3  (olympic stly; high bar, narrow stance)


speed bench press
RI= 30sec
205/2x8

standing overhead barbell press
175/3x1
175/2x3 (damn it....lol)

bent over barbell rows
225/5x4

dumbell hammer curl (standing)
45/8x3

seated calf raises
RI=30sec
135/20x3

hypers
bw + 80/10
bw + 80/8x2


comments:
Worked out by myself today so I decided to do some form work on squats (light weight, short rest, low reps).  Even though my form is good I always feel there are things that can be improved so I don;t mind doing this stuff.  I am getting more of a comfortable feeling squating powerlifter style and the olympic style felt great as usual (heel toughing my ass on each rep).  The weight felt really light and the short rest interval had me sweating like crazy.  Speed bench presses were good today.  Overhead presses were rough.  I got 2/3 of the way up on my 3rd rep on the second set and couldn't lock out so I had to rack it.  I know I can get a lot more reps usually at this weight but it is tough after doing the stuff that came before it.  Same thing goes for bent rows also.  225 is an easy weight for me but as the 4th exercise in my program it felt heavier than usual.  I was happy with 225 for a few sets of 5 and the rest intervals were short as well.  The rest of the workout was a cake walk.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice workout P. When you squat powerlifter style do you still go ass to heel, or more around parallel? Squats with a 60 second rest period with the weight you're using would about kill me.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

Hows the shoulder feeling with that low bar stance?  And are you feeling the weight being pushed more by the hips than the quads w/ PL style?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice workout P. When you squat powerlifter style do you still go ass to heel, or more around parallel? Squats with a 60 second rest period with the weight you're using would about kill me.



My wide stance is still not as wide as most powerlifters.  usually narrow for me is hip width and wide is shoulder or slightly wider than shoulder.  When you are that wide the whole idea is to decrease the range of motion so that you can hopefully push heaver weight and to get more of the push from your hips.  If I went heel to ass with a stance that wide my knees would buckle in.  I do really sink my squats though, even that wide I get well below parallel by a few inches.  my depth is never a question, my training partners or anyone that has seen me squat can attest to that.  when i go narrow it is rock bottom though.





> Hows the shoulder feeling with that low bar stance? And are you feeling the weight being pushed more by the hips than the quads w/ PL style?



Yeah, with the wider stance I defenitly feel it in my hips more.  My shoulder felt good today, thanks.  I stretched it a bit and it wasn't bothering me when I was holding the bar low on my back so i was pretty happy.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

7/30 (one of the hardest workouts we have ever done)

bw-182

clean + push jerk (pulling from low pins in the power rack set below the knees)
155/1x10     RI= 30sec.

dips
bw + 115/10
bw + 115/7
bw + 115/5

superset
a) sled pulls- running backwards (so facing the sled); holding on to the rope connected to the sled for grip work (no hip belt attachment) 270/15yrds x 3
b) overhead walking lunges-  45lb plate/20yrds x 3

pullups on the top square bar of the smith machine for grip work
bw + 25/5x3

trap bar deadlift
315/11x1

situps  (w/dumbell across chest)
bw + 65/20x3


Comments:
WOW, this was a killer workout.  Just two of us today (other guy didn;t show).  We were moving fast as hell.  All rest intervals were you go I go.  Lots of grip work and core work today.  The cleans were good.  Really smooth and fast as hell.  Instead of going for max lifts on cleans and doing doubles we are taking light weight and working on bar speed for awhile so that is why the singles with short rest intervals.  Could have used more weight there though.  The bar was flying.  I wanted to go for heavy 4s or 5s on dips but 115 felt easy as hell so I banged out 10 on my first set.  I could have gotten three sets of ten if we were resting long enough but the rest was almost non existent at this point.  Sled pulls were killer on the grip and quads.  The weight wasn't heavy but I was able to sit low and explode back with my hips and move really quickly.  Overhead walking lunges were killer on the core and superseting them with the sled pulls made both exercises really rough, especially with such short rest.  There was one point were I though for sure I was going to puke.  Pullups on a square bar are one of my favs.  I decided at the end to trow 315 on the trap bar and see how many reps my grip could hold on for and see what kind of power I had left in my hips after cleans, sled pulls and lunges.  LOL, not much in either area apparently as I only got 11 reps. But the whole idea was all out effort so I was pleased.  After the set I was dizzy and in cold sweats.  Finished up with some high rep situps with a dumbell across my chest.  Now I need to eat and take a nap.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Sick workout, P!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 30, 2004)

The guy who agreed to train with you is one crazy mofo.  Im not at all suprised that one of your training partners didnt show.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Sick workout, P!



  I Agree!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks guys.  I just woke up form a 1.5 hour nap!!  I was beat after this.  LOL.


MONO- my friends that train with me hate it because I work so hard and kill them.  the only reason they train with me is because they say that if they workout on their own they never get to the level that they achieve when I am there pushing the pace and screaming at them or coming up with our programs.  so as much as they hate it, they keep coming back for more.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I definitely want to train with you!  I expect to have to be carried out of the gym after we're done!  

<this was not meant to imply any homo activities will take place during my visit  >


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah I would love to come to NYC for a workout with P-funk


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

If you want to work out then work out we shall


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Bring it on, Beeyatch!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah I would love to come to NYC for a workout with P-funk




what is stopping you (besides lake Erie)?


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Fear


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

be afraid.....be very afraid


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 31, 2004)

I would love to train with P-Funk... I think.  Killer workout P!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2004)

Everyone is invited.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2004)

I dont like to train with people that cant hang.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont like to train with people that cant hang.




VEGAS BABY VEAGAS!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2004)

7/31

bw-183

bike sprints- 15min.

15 sprints at level 8.   40sec. rest/ 20sec. sprint


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> VEGAS BABY VEAGAS!!!!!


I'll kick all your asses


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Everyone is invited.


I am only about 150 minutes away from Penn Station.  Of course at my age, by the time I got there I'd be too tired to workout.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2004)

C'mon down JD.

Jodi-  bring it on


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2004)

8/2/03

bw- 185

bottom position bench press
255/1
275/1
295/1x2

parallel box squat
195/2x10   RI= 30sec.

SLDL
315/6x3

wide grip pull ups
bw + 25/4x3

barbell skull crushers
115/10x3

bent over dumbell rear delt raises with external rotation during concentric
25/15x3

timed barbell holds (overhand grip
315/12sec.
315/17sec.
315/19sec.

decline knee raises
bw/20x3

comments:
Workout felt good today.  Training partner puked again. LOL.  I didn't increase the weight on the bottom position bench presses this week from last because I wanted to stay at that weight and work on driving the bar.  The squats were easy as hell.  Should have gone heavier, felt like peanuts on my back.  During my second set I squated down to the box and all you hear is "RRRRRIIIIIIIIPPPPPP".  my training partner starts screaming "Oh my GOD, Oh my GOD, you tore your quad!!"  I finsish the rep, rack the weight and laughingly say "No I didn't.  I ripped my boxers in half." LOL.  Added one rep to my SLDL form last week.  The timed bar holds were killer, my grip was fried from the SLDLs.  Each set I got a little more mental and held on for a little bit longer so I can't complain.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 2, 2004)

> "Oh my GOD, Oh my GOD, you tore your quad!!"



You could have been really evil and played this out as a rotten trick on your friend.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2004)

LOL, that would have been terrible!!  I wish I had thought of that.  I was laughing so hard though.


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> During my second set I squated down to the box and all you hear is "RRRRRIIIIIIIIPPPPPP".  my training partner starts screaming "Oh my GOD, Oh my GOD, you tore your quad!!"  I finsish the rep, rack the weight and laughingly say "No I didn't.  I ripped my boxers in half." LOL.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> During my second set I squated down to the box and all you hear is "RRRRRIIIIIIIIPPPPPP". my training partner starts screaming "Oh my GOD, Oh my GOD, you tore your quad!!" I finsish the rep, rack the weight and laughingly say "No I didn't. I ripped my boxers in half." LOL.


You sir, owe me a new keyboard and a bottle of diet coke!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Man, I used to always tear boxers when I wore them.  Boxer briefs are the way to go.

Will we be going to the gym while in vegas?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2004)

> Will we be going to the gym while in vegas?



I hope so


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok, cool.  I think my membership is all club(24hour) and I might be able to get you in for free.  I will have to check.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2004)

Or we can workout at one of the two Gold's


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Cool.  What do they charge, like 10$ a day?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 2, 2004)

> During my second set I squated down to the box and all you hear is "RRRRRIIIIIIIIPPPPPP". my training partner starts screaming "Oh my GOD, Oh my GOD, you tore your quad!!" I finsish the rep, rack the weight and laughingly say "No I didn't. I ripped my boxers in half." LOL.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

lmao, at least your pants didnt tear too.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2004)

P- I am not sure.  Probably $15/day.

Mono- I thought that I did rip my pants all together.  I have riped my jeans in half before.


Okay, one more time.  I jsut got back from work.  I was training a client and bent down to pick up a loaded barbell to demonstrate a deadlift and I ripped another, yes my second of the day, pair of boxer shorts is half.  I am a mess!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

HAHA!!!  Your ass is getting too big


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2004)

LOL, it isn't my ass.  my waist is so small and my quads are so big that when I buy boxers to fit my waist if I bend over in them my quads push the seam apart and it rips.  Also, my quads rub together when I walk so that wears out the lining.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Yea, mine do the same.  Try boxer briefs, they are stretchy.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2004)

I have a lot of boxer briefs too.  I am just a train wreck.lol.  I am going to wear nothing from now on.  That is what one of my freinds does to combat this problem.  The only thing I am scared about then is if my jeans rip in the ass again and I have nothing underneath.  LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Jesus man... go out and buy some bike shorts then.  You know the spandex kind lol

And what are you doing working out in jeans?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't work out in jeans.  I wear jeans out at night (because no one wants to see my legs lol) and I have ripped a couple pairs right in the ass before.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

it takes a powerful ass to rip denim in half.  they should make that a strongman lift - ass ripping power.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2004)

8/4/04

BW- 185lbs

bike- 5min. warm up

squats
275/5
285/5
300/3

speed bench
205/2x10    RI= 30sec.

standing one arm overhead dumbell presses
60/10x3

support rows (weight not counting bar)
135/15
135/12
135/8

reverse barbell curl (olympic bar)
95/4
105/2x2

stairs (calf raises)
bw/15reps x 10 stairs (no rest)

hypers
bw + 90/8x3

comments:
Workout felt good even though I am a bit under the weather.  Heat in the gym was broken so it was brutally hot.  The speed of this workout was killer.  You go I go rest intervals (only 2 of us today).  Didn't go to heavy on squats today.  Decdied to go for reps, didn't go to failure.  275 and 285 felt like peanuts on my back at 300 the heat started to get to me but 3 reps was no problem and I could have kept going but backed off the inensity a bit this week.  Speed bench was okay, added 2 more sets from last week and the bar was still moving pretty fast during sets 9 and 10.  I love the one arm overhead presses ofcourse.  Three 45lb plates on the support row was easy and the hardest thing was the heat, the support pad limiting my breathing and the short short rest interval.  We went with reverse curls for low reps today to work grip strength.  Stairs are one of my favorites for calves....Pick a rep scheme and a number of steps and bang out that many reps on each step without stopping.  I thought I was going to puke during hypers and my training partner almost lost his lunch.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

I love how 300lb squats are "no problem" for you!  

Nice workout, man!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I love how 300lb squats are "no problem" for you!
> 
> Nice workout, man!




At least I didn't rip anymore underpants in half.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

You gotta stop putting mass on those glutes!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2004)

this one girl that works at the gmy told me she thinks it is so hot that i tore two pairs of boxers in one day.....lol


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

When are you going out with her???


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2004)

LOL.....I don't know???  I suppose I should be more confident now that I don't have any underpants on.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

Sounds to me like she was flirting.    Is she cute?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2004)

She is nice and sweet and we are pretty good freinds but not my type of girl and I am not her type of guy.  She just likes to play with me.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

Interesting.  So shes ugly...got it!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ...  She just likes to play with me.


this can't be bad can it?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Interesting.  So shes ugly...got it!




No she is cute.  She is into black guys though..lol.  I don't fit the bill.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

Guess there's nothing you can do about that.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2004)

well, i was very tan a few weeks ago...lol, does that count?


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

I get the feeling you're going to have to tan A LOT!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2004)

LOL, I am a pale white boy.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm tanned so I look black  and her name was ....


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm tanned so I look black  and her name was ....



I thought you were black...hence the screenname?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

^/sarcasm/^

Nice reverse curls P.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm dense!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 4, 2004)

Workouts are looking damn good man, what are you current goals again bro?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I love how 300lb squats are "no problem" for you!


No kidding.  Especially ass to grass style!  Looking good P.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I thought you were black...hence the screenname?



I'm half and half - my dad was black and my mom white ... making me able to tan very well in the summer.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking damn good man, what are you current goals again bro?




Monstar- thanks, don;t really have current goals.  Just to increase overal strength and put on (or put back on) some size.

JD- thanks.  ATG is no joke.  The squats felt great.  It was the first day post contest that I felt like my legs were finally gaining some strength back.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

Best part about being a personal trainer is that you have a big break in the middle of the day as most people train either before work or after, with the occasional house mom or guy that trades from his house in the middle of the day.  Best part about being a trainer at a really upscale gym is that the clientel has lots of $$ and season tickets to pretty much every sports team in town.  Were am I going with this......Woke up, trained my AM clients.  Had a member dish me and two of my buddies at the gym his season tickets to the Yankees game (1 o'clock start).  back at home by 4:30 and ready to go an dtrain my PM clients.   Not a bad day at all!!  On the way to the game I ate chicken salad on a whole wheat bagel.  Then during the first inning I had 2 hot dogs.   A few innings later, sausage and peppers.  *burp*....gotta love those mid day ball games


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow!  Those are some serious perks!!!  






















































Fuck the Yankee's!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

I hate the yankee's bro.  I am from Cleveland, I am a die hard Indians fan.  But I never would turn down free tickets to a ball game.  I love baseball.  Plus I got to eat hotdogs and sausage!!


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm totally with u on that.  Actually, I'd love to catch a Yanks game.  Just bustin' balls cause I'm a jealous Boston fan.  

My day as a personal trainer was far less exciting.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

I know, I read..lol.

Boston sucks.  I am all for the yankees when they play Boston.  After going to college there and living there for 4 years I can't stand the Red Sox or their fans.


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

I love you, too, man!    

I actually dont like a lot of Sox fans either.  This "Yankee's Suck" chant HAS TO GO!!!  It makes us look like jealous assholes.  The Yankee's dont suck...they're great.  Time to come up with a new chant.  Have u been to Fenway?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

Of course I have been to fenway.  I used to live on Charles gate east, around the corner from the stadium.  I lived in a basement apt. that was at street level and faced an alley.  After the games drunk fucks would be in the alley pissing on my windows.  just tell me you were one of those sons a bitches.

I have been there numerous times.  I was living there when the Indians beat them in the playoffs to go to the world series in '97.  Sox fans at the stadium and bars hated me during those games...lol


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

Nah...I didnt piss on any windows (that I can remember).    What makes u like NYC so much?  Is there a big difference living there compared to Boston?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

The difference in NYC is that the people in boston are asholes.  Bostonians are so stuck up it pisses me off.  People in NYC are assholes but NYC is a high pace environment so that is understood.  Plus, Boston is tiny, like a small town and NYC is huge.  There is much more stuff going on in NYC, more vibrant place to be and the cost of living is just about the same so why live in Boston?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

I went to a cardinals game once.  It was so fucking hot...  I had a cold beer, and couldnt even drink it.  I was afraid of dehydrating and dying right there.

I hate baseball..


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

> I hate baseball..



STAY BANEED YOU COMMUNIST SON OF A BITCH


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

I show you communist!!!  Let me take a picture of my U.S.S.R. Flag


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> The difference in NYC is that the people in boston are asholes.  Bostonians are so stuck up it pisses me off.  People in NYC are assholes but NYC is a high pace environment so that is understood.  Plus, Boston is tiny, like a small town and NYC is huge.  There is much more stuff going on in NYC, more vibrant place to be and the cost of living is just about the same so why live in Boston?



This amazes me.  I've been to both and think Boston has A LOT to offer.  You really hated it that much here?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2004)

I have only visited NYC three times, and have never been to Boston... but NYC rocks! Especially mid town Manhattan.

I think maybe I pissed on a window or two. Not sure.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

I didn't hate Boston but if I had the choice I would live in NYC.  Boston was nice but the people just suck.  way to stuck up for me.

JD- How come you have only been to NYC three times??  How far from the city do you live?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know, I read..lol.
> 
> Boston sucks. I am all for the yankees when they play Boston. After going to college there and living there for 4 years I can't stand the Red Sox or their fans.


 WHOA, WHAT?

 Bitch, when i come down to NYC this fall, youre gonna get curbstomped!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> WHOA, WHAT?
> 
> Bitch, when i come down to NYC this fall, youre gonna get curbstomped!




Just like a Boston fan.  can't win so try and start a fight


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just like a Boston fan.  can't win so try and start a fight



That's it bitch!.. YOU"RE BANNED!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

Bostonians (or their slow cousins from Rhode Island) are prone to delusions of grandeur.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

This is definitely some funny stuff, being a Marlins fan and all....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I didn't hate Boston but if I had the choice I would live in NYC. Boston was nice but the people just suck. way to stuck up for me.
> 
> JD- How come you have only been to NYC three times?? How far from the city do you live?


I am heading there on Sunday to spend the week with the wife and without the kids....


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

PEDRO'S COMIN FOR YOU, FUNK!


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Bostonians (or their slow cousins from Rhode Island) are prone to delusions of grandeur.



Its rare for me to lack witty comebacks.  Cherish this rare moment!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Its rare for me to lack witty comebacks.  Cherish this rare moment!


Is it as rare as a BoSox victory?...oops, I'm stuck in question mode from that retarded thread!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Is it as rare as a BoSox victory?...oops, I'm stuck in question mode from that retarded thread!


 Im not sure about that... but its certainly rarer than how often the girlie-men on your team get their asses physically beaten by beantowns ambassadors.


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

I have to stay away from that question thread for a while.  I cant stop thinking questions either!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, the way Pedro took down an 80-year old man......real macho!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Or the way varitek physically shut anal-rods mouth?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Or the way varitek physically shut anal-rods mouth?


How about the way Aaron Boone shut all the Red Sux' mouths last fall?.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Or the way varitek physically shut anal-rods mouth?



Once again.....sore losers have to start fights.  Yanks don't need to fight, they do their damage on the field!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

8/6/04

Bw- 186....people are saying that the gym scale is weighing 4lbs light which would mean I am actually 190.  Oh well.

hang clean + front squat
1 set= 2 consecutive hang cleans and at the end of the last clean with bar in the rack position 10 reps of front squats are to be performed.
155 x 3 sets

dips
bw + 125/6x3

rack deadlifts (pins below knees; bar 12.5" off of the floor)
365/1
405/1
425/1

pull ups on square bean at the top of the smith machine (for grip)
bw + 30/6x3

push ups
bw/50
bw/30

Inchworms
bw x 15yrds

hanging knee raises (dead hang)
bw/15x3

ironmind captains of crush grippers (level= trainer- 100lbs of force needs to be applied to close it)
10 reps x 3 sets in each hand

Cardio- 20min. moderate intensity- recumbant bike

Comments:

pretty good workout.  The cleans to front squat combo killed me.  Dips were fun and 125 felt pretty light.  I wanted more weight on the rack deads but I can't be to upset after doing them afte rclean and front squats.  My grip was pretty toasted to from the rack position front squats.  Pull ups on the squat bar felt great and I added 5 more pounds from last week.  The push ups were jsut to kill 5min. until the aerobics class got out of the studio so that I could do my inchworms.  Those were tough after the push ups but they felt pretty good.  The Captains of crush grippers from ironmind.com are my favorite.  There are 5 of them....a trainer (100lbs of force), level 1 (140lbs), level 2 (195lbs), level 3 (280lb) and level 4 (365lbs) which something like only 3 people in the world have closed and only something like 12 or 15 have clised three.  I can close one and almost get the handles of #2 to touch.  I am slowly working up to three and hopefully one day #4.  My training partner wanted to do some cardio at the end so we did.


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

Another sick workout, P!    WTF are inchworms?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Another sick workout, P!    WTF are inchworms?




Inchworms- start with your hands on the floor infront of you and your feet on the ground with your hips (ass) up in the air...think yoga, donwward dog stretch.  From there slowly walk your hands out in front of you "inch by inch" until you are in a push up position then kepp walking them out until they are way out in front of you.  then stop moving your hand and begin to walk your feet up towards your hands slowly "inch by inch" until your ass is up in the air and you are back to the start position.  Keep going until you feel like you are going to puke.  Killer on the core.


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

Damn!  Thats awesome!  Gotta give those a try.  I'll be cursing you tomorrow during my workout!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Damn!  Thats awesome!  Gotta give those a try.  I'll be cursing you tomorrow during my workout!




oh, you are working out tomrrow?  or is it goining to be a light day?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

190?  Put a weight on the scale!  Shit..  

I also couldnt find my soviet flag!  Shit..

Nice workout man.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

yep, 190 at fat as hell!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

Make sure the scale is right...  Put a db on it.  I need to keep tabs.  I was 186 the other day.. greatly increasing icecream uptake


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeah I coulbd but I am to lazy as the locker room is downstairs and the gym is upstairs, not on the same floor.  This is NYC, everything is built UP!!

Increasing ice cream intake is crucial at this point if I hope to hit 215lbs.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

215lbs?  Goddamn...  I have NEVER been that heavy, I just might loose this bet


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

I have only been to 200-205 range.  I am scared to get to 215.  I may not do it.  It is really heavy for me.  At the weight I am at right now I feel good.  I am athletic and fast.  At 200 I am useless.  I am a total slug.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

LOL!

Well, That gives me hope.  Maybe you will have to buy a round afterall!


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, you are working out tomrrow?  or is it goining to be a light day?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Ah man, ive wanted a set of CoC grippers forever!  Do you own them, or are they at the gym??

 I checked into getting a set a while ago, but it was like $20 for each gripper.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> Well, That gives me hope.  Maybe you will have to buy a round afterall!




Fuck it....I am not losing!!  



Mono- ofcourse I own them.  who the hell do you think you are talking to?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2004)

8/7

BW- 185

sprints (treadmill)

2 sprints- speed= 10.5; incline= 5  (40sec. rest; 20sec sprint)
8 sprints- speed= 10.5; incline= 7  (40sec. rest; 20sec sprint)
5 sprints- speed= 11.5; incline= 7  (30sec rest; 10sec sprint)


stretching

comments- not much to say.  I ran and then I ran somemore.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Pat (  ), check out Loki's sprinting article in the latest M&M at avant.  Good stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2004)

yeah, a good article indeed.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 8/7
> 
> BW- 185
> 
> ...



     WEEHOOIEEE!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2004)

LOL, thanks AJ


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Alright, new training split begins today!!  The goal of this split was to try and train everything twice a week but under different cicumstances each time.  Trying to do two things at once...strength and hypertrophy.  I am satisfied with my last training split, three total body workouts per week, which ran the course of 6 weeks so now it is time to kick things up and make a push to really try and add some strength and size.

The outline looks like this:
mon- upper
tues- lower
wed- rest
thurs- upper
fri- lower
sat- rest
sun- rest or sprints if not feeling lazy.

So I set up the routine like this.  Tues legs will be my strength day (low reps/low volume), focusing on either my squat or my deadlift.  Friday will be my explosive/ hypertrophy day, relying mainly on things like cleans, high rep back squats, front squats and deadlifts.  Followed by lunges or some other auxilarry work.  The upper body days are a bit tricky.  Mon- is Chest (strength), back (hypertrophy), shoulders (hypertrophy..basically just lateral raises), arms (strength), traps (power day).  My thurs. upper body day is chest (power (ie speed work)/ hypertrophy), shoulders (strength...basically heavy over head presses), back strength day (weighted pull ups for low reps), arms (hypertrophy), traps (strength, heavy shrugs or upright rows).  I will select a few exercises which fit the bill for the given day and work with them for 2-3 week, obviously trying to increase weight each week, and then rotate to other exercises.  Unless something changes I will hang with this split for about 10-12 weeks.  Still doing olympic lifts on fridays.

quest to be bigger...stronger.....the machine continues......


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

8/9/04

BW- 184 (looking nice and lean today)

first day new split!!  Upper body

floor presses
225/1
255/1
275/1
295/1
300/1

dips
bw + 135/6x1
bw + 160/3x2

support rows (angled grip)
145/12
155/12
165/10

standing dumbell lateral raises
25/12x2

prone incline dumbell face pulls
25/15x3

standing dumbell hammer curls (form perfectly strict.)
35/4x3

dumbell pullover
100/18
100/12

high pull and hold at top (from clean position above knee)
95/4x4

decline situps holding olympic bar
bw + 95/10x3

russian twists
bw + 35/8x3


Comments:
Workout felt good.  Just two of us today an dthe pace was break neck on everything.  You go I go rest intervals except for the floor presses where we took a little time.  My training parter actually passed out, yes passed out, on the gym floor.  Floor presses felt good, just workijng on my lockout.  Dips were awsome and bw + 160 is a new personal best.  I am happy hitting that after doing my floor presses (lol, just waiting for my internal rotators to rip from the bone! EEK!!).  The hammer cursl were light.  I went with the cleanest form I could possibly do so that I really focus on my grip and forearm strength here.  The pullovers felt good also.  The high pull and hold at the top is a new one.  One of the nice things about training at the gym I train at is that Bobby Oleho workouts out there.  For those that Don't know he is Jason Giambi's (1st baseman for the NY Yankees) personal trainer.  Prior to that he was the strength coach for the Oakland A's and Prior to that he was the strength coach at UCLA!!  Needless to say the man knows his stuff.  He is kind enough to help us polish our olympic lifting techniques whenever he is wokring out.   One thing he has us do it high pull as high as you can and hold it there as long as possible, fully extended bar in the air, up on your toes.  Then lower it and see if the bar pulls you forward.  If it does that means that you pulled to far infront of you and let the bar drift.  If you can pull, hold for a nice pause and bring it straight down you are doing okay.  So I was working on those today with light weight.  The pull and hold really burned my traps.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Fuckin' awesome dips man.  Same with those DB pullovers.  Youre a lucky SOB to have Oleho giving you free PTing, too.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Fuckin' awesome dips man.  Same with those DB pullovers.  Youre a lucky SOB to have Oleho giving you free PTing, too.




Yeah, sometimes he trains Jason there also.  he is a really nice guy.  he used to just talk to us and then we asked him if he would give us some pointers if we through him some $$.  He was like "well, I'll just do it for free.  I'll talk to you guys during my workout."  He is a really cool guy.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Thats awesome!  Dude, if only people like Giambi can afford him... youre getting like hundreds of dollars worth of training free. 

 And after that steroid debacle with Giambi, if you ever decide to use, you know where to get some gear.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

LOL, asking him questions like that would be a defenite way to keep him from ever helping me again.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Funk's Food:

8/9

meal 1
5 whites
3 whole
1 cup oats
strawberries

meal 2
7oz chicken breast
10oz sweetpotato
5 fish caps

meal 3
2 turkey burgers
2 slices whole grain bread

meal 4 (post workout)
2.5 scoops optimum nutrition whey
2 rice cakes
5g creatine

meal 5
1 can albacore tuna
1.5tbsp mayo
1c oatmeal
1/2 apple

meal 6
6oz chicken
1c brown rice
1/2 apple
5 fish caps

meal 7 (before bed)
pro lab lean mass matrix MRP
2tbsp natty peanut butter
strawberries


totals:
3813 cals
343 protein (38%)
333 carbs   (32%)
118 fat      (30%)


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

LOL!!!  Being trained by a baseball coach.  I pray for you.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

a before that he was the strength coach at UCLA!!!!  That is huge!  That is how he knows all the olympic lifts!  Also, I have a freind that is the strength coach at Colorado state!  He knows his stuff too.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice diet, what kind(brand) of turkey burgers are those?  Is it ground turkey, and you make burgers(weight)?  Or pre-made.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Dont the turkey burgers put you to sleep???  I had to stop eating them midday for that reason


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

I think the chemical in turkey anly affects those under 140Lbs


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think the chemical in turkey anly affects those under 140Lbs



I'm 165 now, shithead!  

And its Tryptophan!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, thats really HUGE!  You musl look like humpty dumpty


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

I look better than you


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Prove it.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Soon


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Whats that like 3 months away?


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Will you be back in the gym by then???


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes, I fucked up my left shoulder this weekend, but will be back on monday.. unless the MRI on Wed goes bad.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

That sucks


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

> Nice diet, what kind(brand) of turkey burgers are those? Is it ground turkey, and you make burgers(weight)? Or pre-made.



the brand of turkey burgers I bouth this time are butterball.  the are pre-made.  i usually just get ground turkey but i was at costco and the box of 12 pre-made burgers was to good to pass up.




> Wow, thats really HUGE! You musl look like humpty dumpty



Holy crap!!  Classic.....now that was really funny!!  I almost spit out my protein shake everywhere.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Okay, countinuing with the trend of me ripping through two pairs of boxers in one day last week:

My training partner was at a designer close store this weekend (I love watching him go to these places becasue he doesn't fit into anything but he tries really really hard).  He is not the smallest guy, 6'2", 275.  He grabs the biggest pair of pants in the place and goes into the dressing room and puts them on.  He walks out and his wife says "oh, those look nice."  He replies, "They feel kind of tight."  She says "they look good?"  then he says "yeah, but I am scared if I do this"  He bent forward no more than an inch or two and blew the ass right out of them!!!!  He imediatly took them off, folded them, placed them on the shelf and left the store.  We have some real problems!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

>




oh c'mon man......I am not making fun of you.  that was really funny.  you gotta admit.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Okay, countinuing with the trend of me ripping through two pairs of boxers in one day last week:
> 
> My training partner was at a designer close store this weekend (I love watching him go to these places becasue he doesn't fit into anything but he tries really really hard).  He is not the smallest guy, 6'2", 275.  He grabs the biggest pair of pants in the place and goes into the dressing room and puts them on.  He walks out and his wife says "oh, those look nice."  He replies, "They feel kind of tight."  She says "they look good?"  then he says "yeah, but I am scared if I do this"  He bent forward no more than an inch or two and blew the ass right out of them!!!!  He imediatly took them off, folded them, placed them on the shelf and left the store.  We have some real problems!!


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh c'mon man......I am not making fun of you.  that was really funny.  you gotta admit.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

you're no fun


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey P, who is that in your AVI??  Look like a familiar band or something.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

From this point forward, I only communicate with you two fuck-heads with smileys


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk and Premier are the two coolest guys I know.  I wish I could be just like them.  They are the best.   








*because of the posters original content this message has been edited by 
p-funk


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

^^ take that punk


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

DAMN!  You have shown me your power and I am truly impressed!    Props!  



Fucker!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

HEHE, I though you were only talking to me in smilies?


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> P-funk and Premier are the two coolest guys I know.  I wish I could be just like them.  They are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is actually fairly accurate.  Well...if it werent for the fact that PreMier is a Sedentary Slug and Funk is the Mighty Midget.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> HEHE, I though you were only talking to me in smilies?



I was bluffing.  I love u guys too much to stop chatting with u.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I was bluffing.  I love u guys too much to stop chatting with u.



circle jerk??


damn it.....were the hell is premier with the gay (asspuncture like) smiles when you need them?


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Where's Asspirate with the Asspirate like comments???


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't know.....Don;t invite him in here though.  The last thing we need is a gay whore in my journal.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know.....Don;t invite him in here though.  The last thing we need is a gay whore in my journal.


 That one's so easy i just cant.  Damn P, you tryin to set up jokes for us?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> That one's so easy i just cant.  Damn P, you tryin to set up jokes for us?




Go for it....don't hold back in my journal.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hey P, who is that in your AVI??  Look like a familiar band or something.



It is.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> P-funk and Premier are the two coolest guys I know.  I wish I could be just like them.  They are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Priceless!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> It is.




it is.....WHO?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

taking back sunday?


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Okay, countinuing with the trend of me ripping through two pairs of boxers in one day last week:
> 
> My training partner was at a designer close store this weekend (I love watching him go to these places becasue he doesn't fit into anything but he tries really really hard).  He is not the smallest guy, 6'2", 275.  He grabs the biggest pair of pants in the place and goes into the dressing room and puts them on.  He walks out and his wife says "oh, those look nice."  He replies, "They feel kind of tight."  She says "they look good?"  then he says "yeah, but I am scared if I do this"  He bent forward no more than an inch or two and blew the ass right out of them!!!!  He imediatly took them off, folded them, placed them on the shelf and left the store.  We have some real problems!!


jesus that must have been hilarious


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is.....WHO?




Tiger Army


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

Oak- what's goin' on?

P- never heard of them?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> The outline looks like this:
> mon- upper
> tues- lower
> wed- rest
> ...


Good looking workout P  .

Question about floor presses.  I have never tried them.  It seems like it would be the same as doing suspended bench presses in the power rack.  But I know PL'ers love floor presses, and also bench off of pins.  How are they different?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

what are suspended presses?  I think you may be reffering to what I call rack lock outs??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

Yep, rack lockouts


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

8/10/04- lower body

BW- 186

warm up- bike 5. min.

squats
295/3
305/2
310/2
315/1

SLDL
335/3x3

one leg leg press (weight listed does not incluse the weight of the sled)
320/6x4

seated calf raises
205/8
215/5x4


comments:
Leg strengh day.  Short and sweet.  Squats felt good.  They were high bar, narrow stance (olympic style) today.  Depth.......never a question.  I will hit the pins in the power rack before i squat shallow.  ATG.  SLDLs felt good today.  335 actually felt kind of light.  One leg leg presses were fine, could have gone heavier there I think also.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yep, rack lockouts



Okay then.  the difference between floor presses and rack lock outs is that on the lockouts you don't have any momentum coming down like you have on floor presses.  Floor presses have a concentric and an eccentric.  Rack lockouts are like bottom positin bench presses except the pins are at your lock out and not at your chest.  So you have to generate force to try and move a non moving bar (static inertia).


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 8/10/04- lower body
> 
> BW- 186
> 
> ...



  You're a fuckin monster!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

once I get back to squatting 405 you can call me a monster.  until them I am just pretendin'.  thanks though.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Fuck you, PAT!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 10, 2004)

Pretender. 

In all seriousness, a 315 ATG squat is not pretending, man, that's a beefy squat.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

hehehehe.......I knew that was coming.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Pretender.
> 
> In all seriousness, a 315 ATG squat is not pretending, man, that's a beefy squat.




UM???? You squat what????

I mean yeah, I squat olympic style so it is hard.  But c'mon, you are squating over 5 bills.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 10, 2004)

I do it to a PL competition depth and with a suit, briefs and erector shirt. Raw I'm sure my number would be a good 80-90 pounds lower, and even then, I'm still not ATG. I just want to give respect where it's due, your squat was solid.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I do it to a PL competition depth and with a suit, briefs and erector shirt. Raw I'm sure my number would be a good 80-90 pounds lower, and even then, I'm still not ATG. I just want to give respect where it's due, your squat was solid.




thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Fuck you, PAT!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

Stop calling Pat, Pat. Pat hates that.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry PAT!  I'm just jealous because you're my height, but much stronger.  Sorry again PAT!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin= stricking distance


Var- I am also about 30lbs heavier than you with a higher bf% so mass=mass.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

Find me first.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Var needs some mass!  

The summer parties are over.  I'm bulking like Priest right now.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

I believe you told me where you train at once before.....hehehehe.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Var needs some mass!
> 
> The summer parties are over.  I'm bulking like Priest right now.



you do that and you are my hero.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you do that and you are my hero.



Well, get ready...when I come to NYC this fall, you're going to see one fat, strong mofo!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Well, get ready...when I come to NYC this fall, you're going to see one fat, strong mofo!


Cool man. How would you like to test your new found strength on some cheap-ass furniture. (I might be moving this fall.)


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Someone must have told you a drive a pick-up!  Fuckers


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 8/10/04- lower body
> 
> BW- 186
> 
> ...


Now I know why you have such awesome wheels...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Okay then.  the difference between floor presses and rack lock outs is that on the lockouts you don't have any momentum coming down like you have on floor presses.  Floor presses have a concentric and an eccentric.  Rack lockouts are like bottom positin bench presses except the pins are at your lock out and not at your chest.  So you have to generate force to try and move a non moving bar (static inertia).


Didn't think of that. That's why you're the trainer, and I'm just a trainee .


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

Max- Moving out of NYC?

Var- are you going to be driving into NYC?  Or are you taking a train?  Just one day you will be here right?

JD- thanks. Just tryin' to get my wheels biggger.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll be somewhere in Brooklyn, for now.  Eventually will probably settle down in Jersey.

How about you man, you actually live in Manhatten?  If so, how do you afford it????


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

When I first moved here, almost 3yrs ago, I was living in Park Slope Brooklyn.  Now I live on the upper east side.  A small studio for $1150 a month.  How do I afford it?  LOL, I don't know.....I work my ass off, that is how.  I try and get all the clients I can at the gym I work at because that is where my paycheck is going to come from.  then i have private clients that pay me cash.  I try and bank my enitre paycheck every week and never touch that $$ except to pay rent and save it.  All the cash money I make goes to groceries, eating out and living expenses. So far in 8months I have not had to touch my bank account accept to pay rent.  I do well with my cash clients.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

I hope I didn't just jinx myself.....watch, next month I'll be livin' in the gutter.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Var- are you going to be driving into NYC?  Or are you taking a train?  Just one day you will be here right?



The seminar is two days (Sat & Sun).  Probably 8:30-5.  Depending on my $$$ flow, I'm considering coming up a day early to check out the city.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> When I first moved here, almost 3yrs ago, I was living in Park Slope Brooklyn.  Now I live on the upper east side.  A small studio for $1150 a month.  How do I afford it?  LOL, I don't know.....I work my ass off, that is how.  I try and get all the clients I can at the gym I work at because that is where my paycheck is going to come from.  then i have private clients that pay me cash.  I try and bank my enitre paycheck every week and never touch that $$ except to pay rent and save it.  All the cash money I make goes to groceries, eating out and living expenses. So far in 8months I have not had to touch my bank account accept to pay rent.  I do well with my cash clients.



Damn dude!  Thats a great setup.  I pay less than half what you pay for rent, and never have any money!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> The seminar is two days (Sat & Sun).  Probably 8:30-5.  Depending on my $$$ flow, I'm considering coming up a day early to check out the city.




Shiat.....I don't train on sat or sun.  We may have to work something out.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Workout after 5?  Hit the town after the workout???


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

On friday?


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

I meant Sat, but I may be up for Friday, too


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

defenitly sat..


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

coooool


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

hope you can do cleans


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

What kind?  Power cleans?  I did them for a while, but they started hurting my rotator, so I backed off for a while.  U can count on me to do ANY exercise you want.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

What I ate today, 8/10/04.  Or actually I shoud say what I ate so far and what I will eat to finish the day.

Missed a meal today and really feeling it  


meal 1
6 whites
2 whole
3/4c oats
1/2 apple

meal 2
2 turkey burgers
1.5c brown rice

meal 3 (post workout)
2.5scoops optimum whey
2 rice cakes
5g creatine

meal 4
6oz chicken breast
1c whole wheat couscous with ground flax
7 fish caps

meal 5
6oz london broil
1c brown rice
1/2 apple

meal 6
prolab lean mass matrix MRP
2 slices whole grain bread
2 tbsp natural pb

totals:
3291 cals
312 protein  (40%)
315 carbs (36%)
82 fat  (24%)


hungry


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Missing meals is bad, bro!  Didnt you know that?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

I hope there are veggies in there somewhere.  Don't make me kick your ass........then again, I guess my manly appearance is enough to scare ya huh?


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Are you being a "bitch" again Jodi???


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

veggies in meal 6.  I hate cooking veggies....it is boring.  LOL.

I forget them when I am not dieting because I am usualyl eating a lot of food so I feel full.  When dieting I eat them like crazy.

Either that or I forget them on purpose becasue I want you to kick my ass  


VAR-  Thanks, I was unaware.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> VAR-  Thanks, I was unaware.



No worries, dude.  I'm here to help!  To educate, if you will.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Either that or I forget them on purpose becasue I want you to kick my ass


My manly body and face is considered very scary and you might run away in fright first.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> My manly body and face is considered very scary and you might run away in fright first.




who said that?  that jackass tha started that one thread?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL - some chick that came in that thread and started tell us bb women on this board that we are manly and unattractive.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

fuck that.  chicks with muscles are hot.  chicks with out them are not.  i can't stand soft women.  the only guys that don't like a women that trains hard and looks good are stick figures (like VAR).


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

Dman it....you posted right before me.  I was going to come in and change that.  I realized that I hadn't really poked fun at you today and you haven't poked fun at me that much so I felt bad starting it.  Shit.  Go on, you have permission to call me Pat and give me the Finger smilie.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm too hurt to fight back


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

J/k.  You'll just be the one I'll blame for driving me to do steroids.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

My poor stick figure boyfriend likes us too   Poor guy can't gain a damn ounce of muscle.  He's been eating 5500-6000 cals a day losing weight


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

what thread are you guys talking about?  i keep seeing it mentioned but dunno where it is.  am i missing a chance to yell at someone?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

var- no steriods for me. no steroids for you.

jodi- your poor stick boyfreind....haha

mono- you suck


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL, I'm not kidding.  I love him but damn I wish he'd gain some weight.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

how does he train?

maybe he needs some test??


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Hope he doesnt lurk here.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL, I'm not kidding.  I love him but damn I wish he'd gain some weight.




maybe he should do gopro's P/R/S?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how does he train?
> 
> maybe he needs some test??


He trains with me except he goes 4-8 reps til failure.  5 day split.  No cardio what so ever.  It's truly sad because he's lost almost 10lbs since he's been eating more and training   He's way too thin and we can't get him to gain any weight


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe he should do gopro's P/R/S?


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> He trains with me except he goes 4-8 reps til failure.  5 day split.  No cardio what so ever.  It's truly sad because he's lost almost 10lbs since he's been eating more and training   He's way too thin and we can't get him to gain any weight




Tape worm?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> He trains with me except he goes 4-8 reps til failure.  5 day split.  No cardio what so ever.  It's truly sad because he's lost almost 10lbs since he's been eating more and training   He's way too thin and we can't get him to gain any weight




Maybe that is not a good rep range for him?  Maybe going to failure is hindering gains?  Maybe trainig 5 days a week is to much energy expenditure for someone that has a really fast metabolism and is trying to gain weight?  maybe something more like and upper lower split (4 times a week) or total body three times a week would be better for him to put on size, especially since you can squat or deadlift on each day.  Just things to consider.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Tape worm?




you stole my line.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Or maybe he's scared to give it his all...is just hiding behind this "fast metabolism"...to avoid having to compete with your manly workouts


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you stole my line.



Is that your line???  I say that all the time to make fun of my own skinny ass.  "Its not that I dont eat, the tape worm just gets all the food".


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

yeah that is my line and I want it back damn it!!


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok PAT.  Its all yours!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe he should do gopro's P/R/S?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Maybe that is not a good rep range for him?  Maybe going to failure is hindering gains?  Maybe trainig 5 days a week is to much energy expenditure for someone that has a really fast metabolism and is trying to gain weight?  maybe something more like and upper lower split (4 times a week) or total body three times a week would be better for him to put on size, especially since you can squat or deadlift on each day.  Just things to consider.


Thanks   I've tried alot with him but I'm always looking for new ideas.  His arms and shoulders are bigger but he's still walking on stilts  Oh and he's dropped quite a bit of bodyfat


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Or maybe he's scared to give it his all...is just hiding behind this "fast metabolism"...to avoid having to compete with your manly workouts


Are you looking for an ass kicking to?


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Are you looking for an ass kicking to?



I could be up for that!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks   I've tried alot with him but I'm always looking for new ideas.  His arms and shoulders are bigger but he's still walking on stilts  Oh and he's dropped quite a bit of bodyfat


At 6'4" it's really hard to pack on mass.  I'm betting you have him on a clean diet, as you should for most people.  But I wonder if a high calorie/high fat diet with plenty of double cheeseburgers and other calorie dense foods would do the trick?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks   I've tried alot with him but I'm always looking for new ideas.  His arms and shoulders are bigger but he's still walking on stilts  Oh and he's dropped quite a bit of bodyfat




have him move to NYC for a couple of months and I'll make sure he grows.  I agree with JD, his diet is probably to clean.  I would be eating like a maniac if I were him.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry to interject, but how old is your bf Jodi?  A lot of stick figure guys seem to gain a decent amount of weight in their mid to late 20's, all of a sudden-like.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 10, 2004)

That's because their metabolisms finally catch up with them. Other men, just are genetically prone to being beanpoles.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

Well shit.  My metabolism already sucks.  When im 28 my gut will have the efficiency of a one wheeled motorcycle.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> At 6'4" it's really hard to pack on mass.  I'm betting you have him on a clean diet, as you should for most people.  But I wonder if a high calorie/high fat diet with plenty of double cheeseburgers and other calorie dense foods would do the trick?


I tried that too   All tat happened is that the high fatter diet made him not hungry so he ate less than if I have him on a lower fat diet.  So he barely ate and lost even more weight.  I having him maintaining right now at about 5500 with semi-clean carbs and fats.  I pretty much let him eat what he wants but I leave out the "junk food".  Once I let him at the junk he won't have the appetite for anything else.  He's allowed junk food after he eats a good amount of regular food   And NO, I'm not making him do this, he wants to do this and he's trying so hard but keeps getting discouraged


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

God damn, 5500 cal maintenance?  And he weights how much???


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

He'd be too embarassed if I said   But I'll let you guess.  I post another pic (old pic like 2 years ago) in my gallery.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

God damn, fuck him, you look *HOOOOT* in that pic.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

Alright, i was able to pry my eyes away from the left side of that pic long enough to make a guess on his weight. 

 Im sayin'... 170 maybe?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

I hate my hair there.  I look like such a tard with long hair.  Good guess, close but no cigar.  Poor Funky's journal, let's move this over to mine instead of whoring his up.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

I like your hair long..  Your sexy either way, but that long hair is way hot!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

I like whoring.

Long hair is my favorite also!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

Jodi you look friggin' hot with that long hair, babe!!!!  That's not to say that you don't look good with short hair (cause you do), but I got a thing for women w/long hair & it looks damn good on you!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree.  You look good either way.  I ]too have a real big thing for long hair.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

HOLY SHIT!!!  Premeir, that signature rules!!!!  I love the picutre of Mono lighting himself on fire.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry MONO, it was funny, you gotta admit.  C'mon now, don't go VAR on us.  


On a side note*  I am really craving cookies right now.  That and pizza and a chicken parm sub.  I really want some cookies.  This sucks.  Sometimes I hate being anal about my diet.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

wtf, youre bulking god dammit!  and youre always complaining that your hungry!  just eat the damn cookies.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> wtf, youre bulking god dammit!  and youre always complaining that your hungry!  just eat the damn cookies.



Maybe I will


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

Have a cookie, 
It won't kill you.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

the problem I have with it is that when not dieting I leave sunday as my free day to eat whatever it was I was craving during the week.  If I eat a cookie now then I feel bad that I was not eating quality calories during the week and it makes me not want to eat that stuff on sunday.

I can never have just one cookie.  It is always a box of cookies.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

With your unfuckinbelivable self-control, you can't limit yourself to just a few cookies?  Come on man, you can do it!  

I can do it, and I'm a total wimp (control-wise) by comparison.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

No, I have control not to eat.  But once I do.....LOOK THE FUCK OUT!!  I have never bought a box of ceral with out eating the entire thing in one shot.  Same goes for a pint of ice cream and boxes of cookies.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

Well then, what if you just get a really small box of cookies?  Like one of those single-serving types.  Maybe that will do the trick?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes, my favorite are the little debbie ones. they are 25 cents at the corner store.  When I walk in with the intention of buying just one I end up buying one in every flavor and two Lemon (becasue that is my favorite)....lol, I am a pig.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

I like those fig newton ones, except with apples.  I could easily eat a whole package of those.........and I now realize this conversation probably isn't helping your cravings.  Sorry.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

those are awsome.   they have new fig newton ones that are strawberrie cheescake!!  The problem is that here in NYC, as you know, they only see small packets of the original fig newtons.  I can't but that big box!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

The ones I'm talking about aren't technically fig newtons.  They're made by a different company, and taste a little different (better IMO).  They are sold in fairly big packs. (Llike 25+ cookies).  I forgot what they're called, but I'll let you know when I get home.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

I ate a tub of icecream in 2 days.  It was that recees peanut butter cup kind.  Shit was awesome.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 11, 2004)

> I ate a tub of icecream in 2 days. It was that recees peanut butter cup kind. Shit was awesome.



 but 2 days? what was it a gallon tub? 



> On a side note* I am really craving cookies right now. That and pizza and a chicken parm sub. I really want some cookies. This sucks. Sometimes I hate being anal about my diet.



*hint hint* check the recipe section for my cookie recipes and some other tasty ones. and you know.. make homemade pizza with pita bread and healthy toppings.  
Just making better alternatives for you until Sunday comes and then give in


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

Fuck it.   I am eating the cookies with my protein shake......3 Ms. Fields cokies and two small packs of drakes cookies (one cocnut and one lemon).


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

I knew you couldnt hold out


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 11, 2004)

Mmmm.. soft n chewy chocolate chip with a glass of milk.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I knew you couldnt hold out




I was really not going to do it but as I was passing the store on my way home from work I was thinking "what would premier do??"  and then I realized....."Premeir is the man.  he wouldn't be a pussy.  he would eat the damn cookies."  So I did.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Straight up! lol


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 11, 2004)

Premier would need some assistance reaching for them on the shelf though, because he has two bad shoulders.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

must be hard to jerk off with two bad shoulders.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

PrMier, do you jerk off with your feet?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> PrMier, do you jerk off with your feet?


 I fuckin hope so, because if he cant use his hands, or his feet, that only leaves one option...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

hahahahahaha....PreMier smokes his own cock


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/0820/kaioken.gif[/img2]


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

Dont worry, PM... by the time you get back in the gym after 6 months off you'll still be stronger than i am.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 11, 2004)

_Pink Floyd! _


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

Here you go man, as promised.   
http://daddyrays.com/Products/FruitBars_13oz/fruitbars_13oz.html
They're cheaper, bigger, and tastier (I think so anyway) than fig newtons.  If you can find them, I'd strongly recommend you pick some up for next time.  They come in packages of about 18.  Apple ones totally kick ass.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2004)

Max, thanks......I have never seen those.  Where in NYC do you get them at?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 12, 2004)

Not sure, my mom buys a bunch of them somewhere in the City, then she brings some over for us (despite my repeated protests  ).  I'll ask her next time.  Though she works in midtown (near MSG), so it would be around there.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2004)

8/12/04

BW- 185

Upper body

speed bench
155/3x10   RI=20sec.

single arm standing overhead dumbell press
75/5x4

wide grip pull ups
bw + 30/5x3

dumbell bench press
100/12
100/10x2

bent over rear delt db raises
35/8x3

superset
a) dumbell skull crushers    45/12,10,10
b) cambered bar curls      85/10,10,8

barbell shrugs (overhand grip; no wraps)
275/10
295/6x3

sit ups with medecine ball power throw
9lb med. ball/20x2

seated oblique twist medecine ball throws
9lb ball/20 reps each side



Comments:
Felt great today.  The overhead presses felt good.  One arm at a time is so friggin' hard!  I was really pumped that I got the 100s for 12 on my first set of db bench press after doing overhead presses, speed bench stuff and frying my back with pull ups.  I didn't think I would get that many.  I banged them out really fast and stopped about 3 or 4 reps short of failure.  It was a pretty good workout today.  The pace was quick as usual.  Long day.....need sleep, gotta be up at 4 tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

Next time up the weight!  Strong mo-fo!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2004)

Up the weight on what???  The dumbells only go to 100 at my shit gym.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

bw is _finally_ going up, eh? 

 and those are some awesome o/h db presses.  last time i did those i think i was using 40lbs


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah MONO, thanks.  The scale is supposed to be 4lbs light so I am right around 190 I guess.  I measured my BF today at 11% (I am taking creatine too so it may be a little bit lower if I am not so full and bloated).  My goal right now BW wise is 195 at 10%.  me thinks I can do it.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Up the weight on what???  The dumbells only go to 100 at my shit gym.



Up the weigth on your skinny ass 185lb frame!   j/p

I meant the db's, but if thats as high as they go then shit.  Can you put in a request for bigger ones?  I know there are a few people at my gym that were using 120+ dumbells


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2004)

I ask for heavier DBs all the time and they say no because no one besides me and my training parters will use them.  I work in a panzi gym.  I think I am going to train somewhere other than were I work in the fall.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2004)

What impressed me the most is the fact you did DBs for 100 x 12 _after_ doing OH's and weighted pull-ups!

Damn P, even my community center gym has DBs up to 125!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2004)

Good lifts yesterday!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 13, 2004)

We have dumbells that go up to 160..........but I've seen some retards walking around that weigh a lot more than that.........get it?  

Well F you too.  (In advance, for those that don't get it!)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> We have dumbells that go up to 160..........but I've seen some retards walking around that weigh a lot more than that...


I like that!


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> C'mon now, don't go VAR on us.



Whats that mean???


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 13, 2004)

It either means "Gay", or............no it pretty much means "Gay".


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

8/13/04

BW- 186


Lower Body

power clean and jerk
155/1x10    RI= 20-30sec.

deadifts
335/8x3

seated leg curls
215/10x3

superset
a) leg press (weight does not include the sled)-  360/30x3
b) walking lunges-  bw/30x3

hypers
bw + 45/15x3

45 degree calf raise
240/12x5


Comments:
Workout felt great.  This was the first time I have pulled from the floor for my cleans since last year (I have been slowly working into it this year).  They felt awsome and the weight went up like nothing.  Jerking that weight is a cake walk considering that fact that I can just press it over head about 15 times so that was no problem.  All I was working on was form and speed there.  I think I may go to another gym with an olympic platform one a week to do my cleans.  I am getting tired of doing light/explosive work, I really want to throw some weight on the bar and have the option to dump it if I need to.  The dedlifts felt good.  335 felt like nothing in my hand.  The first set was realy easy and I was contemplating just going one set all out and trying to get 20 but at 8 I decided to go for sets and reps in stead.  I think I may have been able to do it though.  Leg curls are leg curls....whatever.  The superset was pretty brutal after deads and cleans.  I really didn't rest between the exercises either, I just kept going back and forth.  That produced a wonderful "I want to puke" feeling in my stomach.  Hypers for my core and calf raises and get the hell out!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Whats that mean???



Oh, I used that in when mono was mad that premier made fun of him and he put up the anrgy face. Like you did at the begining of the week when premier made fun of you and I said "you gotta admit, that was pretty funny" and you gave me the finger smilie.


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up, Pat!   

Whats this I read about your lack of will power since I've been gone?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

No lack of will power. I needed some cookies to prevent from being a stick figure like some of our IM readers (not naming any names...VAR).


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Whatever could u mean?

I've been "junk bulking" for that past two days.  It was a binge of sat fat and sugar...it was beautiful!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

I don;t junk bulk.  I just wanted a couple cookies.  I would never repeat that for consecutive days in a row.  If I do that I know that I am in trouble.


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

I've been eating WAY over maintanence (clean) for a few weeks and not gaining as much weight as I expected.  Trying to dirty it up a bit to see what happens.  Its really easy for me to lose fat, so its not a big risk for me


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah, I can get away with eating shit everyday to.  I just feel like crap when I do it.  How many cals are you ingesting per day??  Gaining weight is much harder than losing it for me also.


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah me too.  Nice on occasion though.  I've been eating really clean for months.

I havent checked the breakdown on my latest diet, but my last diet was around 4500-5000.  About 45 on less active days, and 5 on more active ones.  I'm well above that now.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

Over 5000 cals!!  man, that is a lot.  Last time I was bulking I was going with 4500-5000cals too, all clean food.  Towards then end I just went for mass so that last couple weeks I was up over 5000, around 5500 and sometimes 6000 because I was getting my clean food in and then punding down tons of dried pinapple and cookies which are super calorie dense.


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

I told you, bro!  Bulking like Priest.    I need some serious mass this time around.  I'm going to bulk with this many cals (very clean again after this weekend) until I feel I'm packing on more fat than I should.  Then I'll do a really short cut and go again!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

fuck cutting.  Just throw in some cardio to increase caloric expenditure.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 13, 2004)

ur one-arm overhead db presses are insane..i can't even do that much weight with do arms..and sitting down!! lol


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

thanks oak.  Shoulders are one of my strong points.  Nice sig.


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck cutting.  Just throw in some cardio to increase caloric expenditure.



Even better!  I'll give that a shot.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

Today was a bad day.  Very Depressed, so I am eating cookies right now.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Why was it a bad day?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why was it a bad day?




I am just fucked man.  I am buurned out on everything.  I am sick of training almost all of my clients and putting up with their bull shit and whining and wasting my time and being selfish and inconsiderate with my time.  I am tired of the clients that I have that are banged up (I don't want to brag but I know a thing or two about physiology and human movment so I get people reffered to me from surgens after they have had knee or shoulder surgery......I AM NOT A FUCKING PHYSICAL THERAPIST DAMN IT.  The reason I didn't want to do physical therapy was because I have no patience for that stuff).  NYC is just killing me.  I got my rent renwal paper that they are jacking up my small shit studio to $1190.25/month.  I have nothing going on with my life right now.  Just to make sure I can pay rent I am working 7 days a week.  I have no social life.  I can't really afford a social life.  I am totally beaten up man.  Ya know??  Just burned out.  At 25 I feel like I am already crashing and burning!!  I got nothin' left in the tank.  It is always go go go.  I never have a second to sit and think.  Now to top it off I am trying to enroll in some biology and chemistry courses at the community college so I can get on the road with my nurse practioner degree.  I am stressed about that.  I am stressed about the money to pay for it.  I am stressed about failing classes and not doing well.  I am just stressed.  I don't know.  I just feel totally run down right now.  Now, to top it off I have a terrible stomach ache from all those damn cookies.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Holy shit.  Can the apartment actually do that, dont you have some kind of rent control?  What about your friend that was moving?  Has he changed his mind?  I think you need a definate change of pace...  Thats my opinion though.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

he is stil moving to Venice beach but like I said......If I don't renew and he backs out and flakes I am fucked!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2004)

I know it's easier said then done, but have you considered moving out of NYC?  In the burbs of other metropolitan areas, life is a lot slower paced and things are a lot cheaper.  I don't know what you get paid, but I bet you could still charge close to what you are now and really come out ahead.  

The last I heard, the area around Cleveland has been in recession.  But have you ever visited the Columbus area?  It's pretty nice. If you wanted to you could practically live in the country and work in the city.  You would also be fairly close to home.

Just a thought.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah, I could do well in Cleveland but I defenitly don't want to go back to OH, ya know.  I gott find somewhere eles.  My freind and his wife are moving to Venice Beach, CA.  So who knows, maybe I'll go too.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yeah, I could do well in Cleveland but I defenitly don't want to go back to OH, ya know. I gott find somewhere eles. My freind and his wife are moving to Venice Beach, CA. So who knows, maybe I'll go too.


Damn Patrick,

Sounds like life sucks right now, sorry to hear that , But we have all been there. Sometimes  you just got to say  "What the fuck !"  Only been to NYC once , Cleveland a couple of times and Ca. once .  If you are thinking of relocating I'd definetly go Ca between the three, but hell it's expensive out there. 

Hope things get better for you soon


----------



## Var (Aug 14, 2004)

Sorry things are so hard right now, Patrick!  My early to mid 20's pretty much sucked!  Financially, socially, and professionally...couldnt have been worse.  Things will get better for sure.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am just fucked man.  I am buurned out on everything.  I am sick of training almost all of my clients and putting up with their bull shit and whining and wasting my time and being selfish and inconsiderate with my time.  I am tired of the clients that I have that are banged up (I don't want to brag but I know a thing or two about physiology and human movment so I get people reffered to me from surgens after they have had knee or shoulder surgery......I AM NOT A FUCKING PHYSICAL THERAPIST DAMN IT.  The reason I didn't want to do physical therapy was because I have no patience for that stuff).  NYC is just killing me.  I got my rent renwal paper that they are jacking up my small shit studio to $1190.25/month.  I have nothing going on with my life right now.  Just to make sure I can pay rent I am working 7 days a week.  I have no social life.  I can't really afford a social life.  I am totally beaten up man.  Ya know??  Just burned out.  At 25 I feel like I am already crashing and burning!!  I got nothin' left in the tank.  It is always go go go.  I never have a second to sit and think.  Now to top it off I am trying to enroll in some biology and chemistry courses at the community college so I can get on the road with my nurse practioner degree.  I am stressed about that.  I am stressed about the money to pay for it.  I am stressed about failing classes and not doing well.  I am just stressed.  I don't know.  I just feel totally run down right now.  Now, to top it off I have a terrible stomach ache from all those damn cookies.


Move here Funky   College is cheap, I pay $200.00 a class and that is with a non-resisdent fee I have to pay until I'm hear for 1 year.  Apartments are around $500.00 a month for a 1 bedroom.  There is a gym on every corner and people with lots of money to pay for trainers.  Seriously with Scottsdale next door you have some of the richest people in the world looking for trainers to keep them in shape.  Its warm here and if you want cooloer weather just travel 1.5 hours north of here and you got snow.  I love it here and I've lived in quite a few places.  I can't think of a better place I'd rather be and I'm still saying that 9 months later.  Usually by now I'm itching to move back home to NH but not anymore, I've found my home.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 14, 2004)

Jodi is right. AZ is definitely a nice place. I love the Phoenix/Scotsdale/Chandler/Tempe area. I would move there myself, heh, but I'm a NorCal gal.  Pretty damn nice place in itself.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am just fucked man. I am buurned out on everything. I am sick of training almost all of my clients and putting up with their bull shit and whining and wasting my time and being selfish and inconsiderate with my time. I am tired of the clients that I have that are banged up (I don't want to brag but I know a thing or two about physiology and human movment so I get people reffered to me from surgens after they have had knee or shoulder surgery......I AM NOT A FUCKING PHYSICAL THERAPIST DAMN IT. The reason I didn't want to do physical therapy was because I have no patience for that stuff). NYC is just killing me. I got my rent renwal paper that they are jacking up my small shit studio to $1190.25/month. I have nothing going on with my life right now. Just to make sure I can pay rent I am working 7 days a week. I have no social life. I can't really afford a social life. I am totally beaten up man. Ya know?? Just burned out. At 25 I feel like I am already crashing and burning!! I got nothin' left in the tank. It is always go go go. I never have a second to sit and think. Now to top it off I am trying to enroll in some biology and chemistry courses at the community college so I can get on the road with my nurse practioner degree. I am stressed about that. I am stressed about the money to pay for it. I am stressed about failing classes and not doing well. I am just stressed. I don't know. I just feel totally run down right now. Now, to top it off I have a terrible stomach ache from all those damn cookies.


 It's just the sugar crash from all those cookies. 

 Why not get a cheaper apartment out off the island, btw?  The subway would make the commute a breeze... and with the money youd save you could afford to be a little more choosy about the clients you take on.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 14, 2004)

yo p if ya gonna move somewhere make it cali...it might be a little expensive but we got everything u could possibly need. i guarantee u ain't nearly as depressed as i am. trust me


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks guys.  yeah, I just gotta figure my stuff out.


Jodi, what are you taking classes in?

Mono, not that simple.  I used to live in Brooklyn.  The problem with living outside of Manhattan is the commute.  If I was working a regular 9-5, it wouldn't be so bad because I can hop on a train every 10min. and go to work, only problem being a crowded train.  But, because my day starts at 5:30 or 6 I need to be up super early since the trains don't run every 10min. until 6am.  From 12 mid night until 6 am trains run every 30min.!!!  So I had to be on a train at 4 o'clock to get there for 5:30 since I had to change trains, which meant waiting in the train stop for the connecting train for 20min., if i hit the connection right (day time the ride was about 40min.).  If something got screwed up, forget about it!!  I was never making it on time.  So I was waking up at 3:15 everyday which really sucked because I had evening cleints and didn't leave work until 8 or 9!!!  SO basically I wasn;t sleeping at all.  Plus after I train my morning clients and workout I have almost no time to run home and take a nap before I have to get back on the train and get to work for my evening clients.  That was one of the reasons I move into the city.  I love the conviece of walking 4 blocks to work.  Also, I can get a studio in Queens or Brooklyn for about $900-1000 dollars.  However, the monthly subway pass in $80 and in the boro's the landlords wont pay for untilities like they do in the city.  So when I added everything up my $1150 (now moving to $1190) wasn't so bad at the end of the month.  The cost was about the same, maybe me a little higher, but I had the ability to walk to and from work and be well rested etc....So, even if I lived in one of the boro's my rent would have still gone up next year so it is about the same either way.  I just hate thinking about paying that much for rent.  In Cleveland I could be paying a mortgage with that money!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

Same thing in Miami...You could get an apartment for $800 in a good area.  If you live where I think you live right now, it's definitely an expensive area, I saw the buildings around there...Holy crap that has to be expensive....

You would do well here in Miami.  It's a young man's dream.  Specially if the young man has muscles


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Same thing in Miami...You could get an apartment for $800 in a good area.  If you live where I think you live right now, it's definitely an expensive area, I saw the buildings around there...Holy crap that has to be expensive....
> 
> You would do well here in Miami.  It's a young man's dream.  Specially if the young man has muscles




LOL, no , you were right near the park.  those aren't apt. buildings over there....those are peoples houses!!!!  People live in those whole buildings over there.   A lot of my clients homes are there.  If you walked more east, towrds the river there are more apt. buildings and I live over there, a coulpe of blocks away.  It is still one of the most expensive places in the city to live.


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2004)

Cheer up sunshine!! I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, no , you were right near the park. those aren't apt. buildings over there....those are peoples houses!!!! People live in those whole buildings over there. A lot of my clients homes are there. If you walked more east, towrds the river there are more apt. buildings and I live over there, a coulpe of blocks away. It is still one of the most expensive places in the city to live.


Holy Freaking Crap....Those were houses???  Wait until I tell my wife......


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2004)

Jill- thanks

Fantasma- Yup, houses!!!  The maintenance on a place like that is insane!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Jill- thanks
> 
> Fantasma- Yup, houses!!! The maintenance on a place like that is insane!!


Now that I think about it, it is 5th Ave.
Now, on a serious note, make sure that you are Ok.  Don't go making harsh decisions.  Sleep on this some more and then move down to Miami...


----------



## Monolith (Aug 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Mono, not that simple. I used to live in Brooklyn. The problem with living outside of Manhattan is the commute. If I was working a regular 9-5, it wouldn't be so bad because I can hop on a train every 10min. and go to work, only problem being a crowded train. But, because my day starts at 5:30 or 6 I need to be up super early since the trains don't run every 10min. until 6am. From 12 mid night until 6 am trains run every 30min.!!! So I had to be on a train at 4 o'clock to get there for 5:30 since I had to change trains, which meant waiting in the train stop for the connecting train for 20min., if i hit the connection right (day time the ride was about 40min.). If something got screwed up, forget about it!! I was never making it on time. So I was waking up at 3:15 everyday which really sucked because I had evening cleints and didn't leave work until 8 or 9!!! SO basically I wasn;t sleeping at all. Plus after I train my morning clients and workout I have almost no time to run home and take a nap before I have to get back on the train and get to work for my evening clients. That was one of the reasons I move into the city. I love the conviece of walking 4 blocks to work. Also, I can get a studio in Queens or Brooklyn for about $900-1000 dollars. However, the monthly subway pass in $80 and in the boro's the landlords wont pay for untilities like they do in the city. So when I added everything up my $1150 (now moving to $1190) wasn't so bad at the end of the month. The cost was about the same, maybe me a little higher, but I had the ability to walk to and from work and be well rested etc....So, even if I lived in one of the boro's my rent would have still gone up next year so it is about the same either way. I just hate thinking about paying that much for rent. In Cleveland I could be paying a mortgage with that money!!


 Yeah... i see what you mean.  I didnt think about how long the commute would take.  There's gotta be a better way to do it, though....  There must be cheaper apartments around.  What about on the upper west side?  I remember seeing some big apartment complexes over there.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2004)

Fantasma, if I move there would you be my client??

MONO- the upper west side is know for having the smallest apts. in the city and the rents are shittier over there.  I mean, they are smaller than mine and you are in a crappy building too.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2004)

8/15/04

BW- 189 (lol, ate like a pig yesterday. We're talkin' chicken cabob, a couple of chicken parm subs, totsie rolls, dots, cookies......)

Cardio

Treadmill sprints
speed=8;incline=10 x 10 sprints      40sec rest/20sec sprint

rowing sprints
Intensity level=10 x 3 sprints     60sec rest/30sec sprint


versa climber sprints
4 sprints       30sec rest/10sec sprint

stretching


Comments:
rowing sprints are hard and the vera climber is brutal.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 15, 2004)

Pattypoo, Im really sorry to hear of the stressful times that your going through.. You have my best wishes that everything works itself out. Remember that we learn and grow from hardships.. its makes us a stronger individuel, which I already truly think you are, you have a veyr determined and focused head on your shoulders, Im quite certain all will fall in place for you. Head up and do the best you can!  

MMm cookies. Great sprints!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2004)

thanks AJ


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

8/16/04

BW- 188

Upper body


floor presses
265/1
285/1
305/1
310/1


close grip incline bench press
205/5x3

support rows (angled grip)
160/12
160/10
160/8

standing dumbell lateral raises
30/12x2

prone incline dumbell face pulls
30/15x3

single arm olympic bar curls
45/5x3

upright barbell rows
115/8x3

sit ups (feet up on bench; full ROM)
bw/50x2

kneeling cable crunches
stack/15x2

comments:
Worked out early today and by myself since I have to be in class freom 12-4 everyday this week.  I am taking some physiology and musculoskeletal function classes as continuing education to get a raise at my gym.  Workout felt great.  Each week I am consitently adding weight.  This week I added 10lbs to my floor press from last week.  My incline CG bench presses were a bit of a disapointment.  It was the first time I have ever done these, plus after frying my tris on floor presses they were hard.  But, I felt like I should have been able to handle more weight.  Oh well, I'll work on it.  For grip work I decided to go back to doing something I used to do a lot which is single arm olympic bar curls.  It is really tough to control that bar and balance it out so your grip has to be strong to hang on while you curl it.  I love that exericses.  I also love doig oveqrhead presses one arm with the olympic bar for grip work too.  Felt like I should I have done some carido today.  I feel a bit sloppy.  Not in terms of physique but in terms of cardiovascular health.  I found myself getting winded quicker on the higher rep/hypertrophy stuff so I may add another day of cario in the week to make sure that I stay fit in that respect.  Other than that workout felt awsome......off to class.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 16, 2004)

Patrick, are you at least searching for another apartment?  If not, you should give it a shot.  Granted what you're paying sounds not too bad for that area, but it wouldn't hurt to look.  You just never know man.  My girl's best friend and her asshol......boyfriend, found a studio for around 900 on upper east side.  They lucked out with this grandma who got the apartment dirt cheap from some government subsidizing program.  She lived elsewhere and didn't want to report exactly how much she was making, so settled for less rent. (It's convoluted, but that's the gist of it.)  The point is, you could get a lucky break too.  
Good luck!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

god damn, 900/mo for an upper east side apt?  thats awesome!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 16, 2004)

Yeah but they're fucked if anything happens to the grandma, and she's 86.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Well, I have less then 60 days to tell them if I am going to renew so srew it.  I am signing the lease.  if anything I can break it for a fine of 1 month which shouldn't be to bad.  I figure they bumped me the minimum so I may as well jsut take it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Each week I am consitently adding weight.  This week I added 10lbs to my floor press from last week.  My incline CG bench presses were a bit of a disapointment.  It was the first time I have ever done these, plus after frying my tris on floor presses they were hard.


Nice floor presses P.  I think your incline CG presses look fine.  The first time doing them feels really awkward, so I'm sure you'll increase weight quick.  Have you tried CG declines yet?  After trying them, I think they hit the tri's even harder.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks JD.  YEs, I have done CG declines in the past.  I like them a lot also.  I can load up the weight on the decline bench as the angle is much more favorable to press from.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey Funk,

Curious - how long have you been a personal trainer?  I'm relatively new to the board, and me and my brother have considered pursuing that field.  Also, how close is your grip (inches) on your CG benchpress?  How much are you weighin atm?  Peace,


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

On a side note I'd like to just say that the new TEVO rules!!!  my freind has it and we have it set to tape every block of the olympics where they are going to be having wieghtlifting.  then we are going to re-watch it when we have time and dump it onto a video cassette so we can watch it whenever.  Last night the women were amazing!!!  Their explosivness was awesome!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Hey Funk,
> 
> Curious - how long have you been a personal trainer?  I'm relatively new to the board, and me and my brother have considered pursuing that field.  Also, how close is your grip (inches) on your CG benchpress?  How much are you weighin atm?  Peace,




Wow, lots of questions...lol

1) I have been a personal trainer for about 2 years.  But I read a lot and studied a lot well before that.

2) I don't know in inches how close my hands are.  I am well inside the power rings if that helps.  I go close enough that I can keep my elbows all the way tucked in but it is still comfortable to get a full range of motion with out to much stress on my elbows or shoulders.

3) I post my weight at the top of each one of my workouts.  I was 188 today.  We think the scale is 4-5lbs of though which would put me up over 190.  I am still trying to gain weight back after dieting for my contest in June.  I shuold be bakc up to 200 soon though, especially the way I am eating...lol.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

> Jodi, what are you taking classes in?


I'm taking some computer and business courses.  Nothing exciting


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

8/17/04

BW- 189

lower body

bike- 5min. warm up

deadlift
385/1
405/1
425/1
435/1  (PR)


Good Mornings
135/5x5


one leg leg press (weight listed does no include the weight of the leg press sled)
360/6x4

45 degree calf raises
340/8
360/8
380/8
400(stack)/6

comments:
Workout felt great today.  I decided to deadlift instead of squat today.  I haven't deadlifted, aside from high rep stuf with overhand grip to work on my olympic lift pulling, for a good 16 weeks or so.  435 is a new PR for me and I must confess that the weight moved really fast from the floor.  I didn't want to up the weight after doing so many sets (4 works sets pyramiding up and 4 warm up sets) so I decided to call it at 435.  Plus I don't want to train to failure right now so I didn't want to go with something that I couldn't get moving off the floor.  I really think I could have pulled 450 today though.  At any rate after not deadlifting for awhile and then coming back and pulling a new PR I am pleased and pretty confident that I can reach my goal of a 500lb deadlift.  The good morning felt good today.  I kept the weight light to focus on my form and give my shoulder a break in external rotation (I have a really bad pinched nerve in my neck right now).  The rest intervals for everything after the deadlifts were you go I go with my partner so we were moving on the good mornings too.  I am beat.  Been up since four AM.  trained three in a row, worked out myself, went to a four hour class, came back and trained one more and now I am done for the day.  Thank GOD!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice PR.  I cant believe you have never hit a 500lb dead.  Your hella strong.


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

How dare you pull a huge PR on the same day as me!!!???!!!   

Nice lifts, man!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> How dare you pull a huge PR on the same day as me!!!???!!!




I know... makes yours look... umm.  I think you know


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I know... makes yours look... umm.  I think you know


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice PR.  I cant believe you have never hit a 500lb dead.  Your hella strong.



Nice edit!    Sounds much less shitty than the first version you posted.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2004)

Damn dawg.  Your deadlifts make me sick .  Deads are quickly becoming one of my favorite lifts....


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

thanks guys.

p- have you pulled 500 before?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Nice edit!    Sounds much less shitty than the first version you posted.




what was the edit?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2004)

If anyone cares, I'm shooting for 400 first, then 450... then 5 bills.  I CAN DO IT.  (Might take 5 years though   ).


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Shut up Var lol.  I type faster than I think 

I pulled 480 once.


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Shut up Var lol.  I type faster than I think
> 
> I pulled 480 once.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 17, 2004)

The absolute best way to train the deadlift is to squat. And vice versa. For anyone who was looking to increase either. The complementing factor is, of course, the form with which you squat and pull.

Of course, Good Mornings don't hurt either.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

I squat and deadlift with a pretty narrow stance.  So they do help eachother out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2004)

Good timing SF! I have JUST started PL type squats, AMs, weighted hypers, rack pulls, box squats... I WILL dead more then these young'uns!  Eventually....


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

>



Ok, I didnt want to pull the big guns on you... but you leave me no choice!

Here is a pic that Var sent me, but asked me not to post.  Now you can see that he really is 140lbs.

[img2]http://www.section525.com/xpage/flex.jpg[/img2]


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2004)

...well except maybe for Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, I didnt want to pull the big guns on you... but you leave me no choice!
> 
> Here is a pic that Var sent me, but asked me not to post.  Now you can see that he really is 140lbs.
> 
> [img2]http://www.section525.com/xpage/flex.jpg[/img2]




holy shit!!!!!!!!!  Var, you look really thick in that picture!


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, I didnt want to pull the big guns on you... but you leave me no choice!
> 
> Here is a pic that Var sent me, but asked me not to post.  Now you can see that he really is 140lbs.
> 
> [img2]http://www.section525.com/xpage/flex.jpg[/img2]



  Is that even a man!!??


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> ...well except maybe for Patrick.




you can beat me.  I am not that strong.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you can beat me.  I am not that strong.


Yeah.... right....


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yeah.... right....




I don't consider myself strong.  Not compared to what some of my buddies lift.  Not compared to SF.  I actually feel that I am pretty weak.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Is that even a man!!??



Do you ask yourself this every morning?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

> Do you ask yourself this every morning!




LMAO...I was waiting for you to say that.


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry Var, I'm not witty like you.  I need to take a cheap shot at every chance


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, you are wrong.  As a PT, you of all people should know that strength is a relative thing.  You are very, very  strong, and given the fact you are just 25, you have a long way to go before hitting your genetic max.

I didn't even touch a weight until I was 33 for Christ's sake!  And talk about a pussy... we won't go there , but trust me.  I have progressed fairly well.  I can only imagine what you, or the other young guys can accomplish once it is all said and done.


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry Var, I'm not witty like you.  I need to take a cheap shot at every chance



  Now thats witty!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

I know strength is relative to the person but that stuff doesn't matter than me.  Some of my freinds have 50lbs on me, some have 100lbs one!!  So naturally they are putting up amazing lifts that I can't hang with.  But I don't play that excuse of, oh this guy weighs more blah blah blah.  I still don't feel strong.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Now thats witty!




kiss ass


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

oh god, women's beach volley ball is on the olympics right now!!!!  I love their bodies!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Shit, I cant watch!


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> kiss ass



Speaking of kissing ass...



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO...I was waiting for you to say that.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 17, 2004)

Kerri Walsh?

I've wanted to bum uglies with her since we were both 18 and playing in the JO's in Orlando back in 1995.


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh god, women's beach volley ball is on the olympics right now!!!!  I love their bodies!!!!!!!



They have the best physiques.  Muscular, but still really feminine.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Fuck work, im off to the sport bar down the street to watch it.  Maybe pound a few beers


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 17, 2004)

Beer and girls in skimpy bikinis....

Methinks PreMier will be a raging tornado of hormones in an hour.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, he'll come back to the office and be pumpin' loads all over his paper work.


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

God help me if I have to hear about anymore "finger blasting a-holes"!


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you ask yourself this every morning?


lol..saw it coming


----------



## Monolith (Aug 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yeah, he'll come back to the office and be pumpin' loads all over his paper work.





			
				Var said:
			
		

> God help me if I have to hear about anymore "finger blasting a-holes"!


 lmfao, i love this journal


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Me beinjg the brilliantr genious that I ma, I had to stay at teh bar because of teh time differenvces.  S o I got to drink more htan I expected


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Me beinjg the brilliantr genious that I ma, I had to stay at teh bar because of teh time differenvces. S o I got to drink more htan I expected


Evidently !     Drinking and typing don't mix !


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh god, women's beach volley ball is on the olympics right now!!!!  I love their bodies!!!!!!!


Have you seen the in between show with the dancing girls in the bathing suits??


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2004)

Dancing girls in bathing suits?  What inbetween show?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Dancing girls in bathing suits?  What inbetween show?




It's great usually the network goes to commercial, but about ten half naked girls come out on the court and dance around.  They are smokin'


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2004)

I probably miss it becasue I am busy doing something else.  Will pay more attention next time.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

8/19/04

bw- 186

Upper body

timed bench press (as many reps as you can do in 15sec. with the given weight)
135/19
135/19

one arm overhead dumbell press (standing)
80/4x3

wide grip pull up
bw + 35/4x4

cable chest press
60/10
50/15x2
15/10

reverse peck deck
150/12
165/12
180/6

superset (no rest inbetween sets.....constant sets until all sets are completed)
a) cable curls-  plate#10/15x3
b) cable pressdowns-  plate#10/20x3

barbell shrugs
225/20x4

captains of crush grippers (trainer)
10 reps each hand x 3 sets

pinch plates
three 5lb plates in hand/ failure x 2 sets


comments:
Timed bench was fun.  I can't believe that I pushed out 19 reps again on my second set, I thought I would have been way lower.  I am prety pissed I couldn't crack 20reps in 15sec though.  The one arm presses were okay.  The hardest part is getting the dumbell into place.  With two dumbells it is easy, you clean them to your shoulders and press.  But, trying to clean one dumbell on one side of your body is tough on the balance...lol.  The chest presses were funny.  I go 60 for 10 reps the first set but lowered it after that because that weight, although I can press it with my chest, was throwing my body back....lol, I don't weigh enough to stay in position, I was having a tough time dealing with the reactive forces.  The superset of cable work for arms with no rest at all was rough too.  Fished with grip work, always a favorite of mine.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Yea, what a chump.  Couldnt get 20.  I could hit 20 in 10 seconds!

Other than that, awesome workout 
Why is your weight down again?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

It isn't.  I was eating like a pig and holding a binch of water.  that is why I was up at 190lbs the past couple of days.  Don't worry, I ate shit today to make up for the weight loss.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

What did you eat?

I just had a large pizza


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

I had this chicken sandwich at one of the fine NYC deli;s.  Dried pinapple, yogurt covered pretzels (homemade form this store near my apt. which is bomb) and york peppermint patties.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

God that is shit.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

Almost as bad as pizza....lol.

Whatever, some of us eat to grow and don't want to remain humpty dumpty stick figures (not naming any names VAR).


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

I catch a lot of shit from you fockers!    I cant help that I'm only 162 lbs (weighed in this morning), I burn A LOT of cals in the bedroom!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I catch a lot of shit from you fockers!    I cant help that I'm only 162 lbs (weighed in this morning), I burn A LOT of cals in the bedroom!



If you burn calories than just eat more......god, do I have to tell you everything.

waite a minute....how the hell do you burn so many calories in the bedroom?  Doesn't your girlfriend have a 9 o'clock curfew?


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

Touche'!  Guess who lives with me now...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Touche'!  Guess who lives with me now...




What the hell??  When did you and R. Kelly start hangin' out?

I bet her father loves you.


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

LOL.  She's 21.  She's a big girl now.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

Fine, no more shit......

is she coming to NYC with you?  if she is i will have to cancel the hookers.


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

Nope.  I'm flyin solo.  Bring on the hookers!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Nope.  I'm flyin solo.  Bring on the hookers!




nice.....I smell trouble.


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

I smell finger blasted    a-holes!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I smell finger blasted    a-holes!


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh jeez.  Var, you should come to Vegas too.


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

I'd kill to go to the "O", but there's no way my poor ass can afford it!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Save up for next year?


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah, definitely!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

ask one of your clients for some money!!


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

LOL.  Yeah, I'm sure they'd be glad to contribute.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey P, how many clicks have you gotten for your ironmag link?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't know?  I haven't checked.  Probably none.

var- just ask.....you never know if you don't ask.  It isn't that much to go to vega anyway.


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

Are u being serious???  Have u ever asked clients for $$$?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

No.......lol.  Most of my cool clients will help me out though if I need it.  But I never ask and I don't even like to take things from them.  I feel bad.  I get some cool stuff though.......yankees tickets, rangers tickets, us open tickets, offers to come to parties, offers to come to their summer homes in the hamptons, offers to go out to dinner.....all kinds of nice stuff.  I have some really generous people.


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

We have *very* different clients!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

LOL, Rhode Island is a bit different then the Upper east side.....you'll see.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Actually P is just a jiggalo.  He tells us he is a PT, but I dont buy it anymore.


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

I was just gonna say that P's a whore.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Be careful Var.. he may want to finger blast you too!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Be careful Var.. he may want to finger blast you too!




Var's not my type.....to skinny..


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

8/20/04

bw- 188

lower body (reps reps reps)

power cleans
175/2x4

squats (ATG)
225/20
245/15
265/10

dumbell SLDL
100/15x2
100/9 (damn it)

seated calf raises
160/15x4

comments:
Short and sweet today, just went for high reps.  The cleans were okay.  I had another strength and conditioning guy at the gym today telling me all the things I am doing wrong.  From what he tells me I am not gettign the "double dip" with my hips because he says the weight is to light and I can just pull form the floor, shrug a little bit and then almost upright row/throw it up to the rack position and catch it....lol.  He said I need to shrug more and work on dropping under the bar instead of pulling it all the way up like i do.  So I think I may start my cardio days with light cleans to work on my form.  Squats were fun....reps reps reps.  At the end of my third set I told my training partner that I should have just tried to do one set at 265 or 275 all out as many times as I could do and then call it a day with squats.  I was thinking about going 225 for 50 but I am still scared of that, 20 felt pretty easy though.  Kind of pissed I couldn't hang on for 15 reps on my last set of DB SLDLs.  My hammies were fried from squats and cleans, as was my grip from the cleans so I ran into some problems there.  Calf raises were Calf raises.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 20, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 8/20/04
> 
> bw- 188
> 
> ...


Hey P-funk, it seems to me that you had a great workout.  There is something I learned earlier about lifting weights.  No matter what, you will always do something wrong in someone else's eyes.  Everyone is an expert and I don't mean that in a bad way, since the guy was just trying to help you out.  What I mean as that everyone learned one way of doing it and that seems to be the correct way for him/her...

Have a great day


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

Another shitty P-funk "workout".  You're a pussy!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Another shitty P-funk "workout".  You're a pussy!


  Damn!  

Patrick, please let me watch when you make him bleed?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Var- DEAD!

Max- thanks...yes you can watch.  No, I know my form on my cleans needs to be better.  I mean olympic lifts are extremely complicated and the people that are great at them have been doing them for a long long time.  Like Bobby Oleho told me "you really need to be doing this for a couple of years before you start flipping cars over."  It is really true.  The guy that was helping me today was one of the first people that taugh me how to do the "o" lifts so I had him there just giving me some constructive critism on what I can work on.  He wasn't dissing me or anything.


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

^


Yes, increase the weight on cleans.  Ju can do it!


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ^



That was Funk training me (DEAD) till I puke.  Use your imagination!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

And I'll be there to offer many encouraging comments, afterwords.


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

Sounds like you're going to see a raping, rather than a workout.    Something u guys wanna tell me?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're going to see a raping, rather than a workout.    Something u guys wanna tell me?


Welcome to NY!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2004)

Looks like a good workout to me P.  Sounds like your getting great advice on the power cleans, and "O" lift technique.  I'm sure you'll nail the form soon  .

I love to watch Olympic style lifting. So much true power.  But I hope one day they include powerlifting, as I think that would be awesome to watch also.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

P- Yeah, I know I can pull way more weight.  But it is not about just pulling heavy weight.  I want really clean form.  I can pull it up sloppy but I want to get my form smoothed out becasue that means whatever I can do sloppy I wil blow out of the water.  Form first weight second with everything in my book.

MAX- Welcome to NYC!!  Classic!!  LMAO

JD- thanks.  I am working on it.  He said my form was good, I just need to learn to double dip my hips better, I never do that properly, I probably am not fast enough. lol


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2004)

8/22

bw- 189

cardio

treadmill sprints
incline=1; speed= level 12 x 5 sprints (40sec rest/20sec sprint)
incline=6; speed= level 12 x 3 sprints (30sec rest/15sec sprint)
inline=10' speed= level 12 x 2 sprints (30sec rest/10sec sprint)

stairmaster
10min.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Aug 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 8/22
> 
> bw- 189
> 
> ...


very nice!  bet that kicked ur ass! i bet u look so sexy n sweaty in the gym, and huge! damnit sorry! thats another writeup


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2004)

chiquita6683 said:
			
		

> very nice!  bet that kicked ur ass! i bet u look so sexy n sweaty in the gym, and huge! damnit sorry! thats another writeup




thanks chiq....lol, nice compliments.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2004)

8/23/04

bw- 187

upper body

bottom position bench press
255/1
275/1
295/0 (WTF!!!!)
275/1

close grip bench press
245/4x4

bent over dumbell rows
100/12
100/10
100/10
100/8

cable lateral raises
10/15
15/10x3

unilateral seated cable face pulls
plate#4/15x3

standing dumbell curls (bilateral)
45/5x3

lying leg raises
bw/15x3

crunches
bw/12x3

comments:
ARGH!! This workout sucked!!  I was so tired and really hungry and I jsut had no energy today.  I wanted to do full ROM bench press today but I had no training partners so I worked out alone.  I went with bottom position bench press and couldn't press shit today.  My shoulders were hurtin', my form was breaking down, the pinched nerve in my neck was killing me.  All in all a crappy session.  Now i will be upset about it the whole day.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2004)

What are you doing for the pinched nerve?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2004)

chiquita6683 said:
			
		

> very nice!  bet that kicked ur ass! i bet u look so sexy n sweaty in the gym, and huge! damnit sorry! thats another writeup


I think she wants you P  .


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What are you doing for the pinched nerve?



trying to lift heavier.  




> I think she wants you P  .



Really?  Chicks don't like me.  I'd be flattered though, she is quite the looker.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2004)

"I'm coming over but it never was enough,
I thought of you and my worst brings out the best in you."

Taking back Sunday.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the pinched nerve in my neck was killing me.



thought about seeing a chiropractor for this?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> thought about seeing a chiropractor for this?




I have a freaind that does muscle reactivation/palpitation and he works on me someties when he has time but other than that no chiroprator.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2004)

8/24

bw- 187

lower body

squats (ATF.....high bar)
295/5x5

sldl
345/3x3

dumbell step up (16.25" box)
45/6
50/6
55/6

seated calf raises
205/8
215/8
225/8x3


comments:
took it a little easy today.  I have been pushing it for the past 8 weeks so I am going for more reps this time.  The next 3 weeks I'll be training body parts with a freind of miine that is competing in her first figure show so I will train with her.  It iwll be good for my body/joints to go with higher reps for a few weeks.  then I am going into an olympic lifting cycle after that.  I need to really rest my should up if I plan on doing snatches in four weeks (YIKES!!).  Anyway, squats felt easy.  295 felt like peanuts on my back.  SLDL felt okay too.  Step ups are never any fun but we had to do them.  Calf raises...whatever.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 24, 2004)

Stepups - How I loathe stepups.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have a friend that does muscle reactivation/palpitation and he works on me someties when he has time but other than that no chiroprator.



I recommend a chiro.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2004)

yes dear, they are killer.

Almost time for vegas!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I recommend a chiro.




oh,lol, I though you were asking.  I have no money for a chiro.  I am not that big on them either.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes dear, they are killer.
> 
> Almost time for vegas!!!!!


I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to go or not but I finally got my surgery date and I will be recovered before then so I will be there


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not that big on them either.



ever been to one?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> ever been to one?




my uncle is one...so yes.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> comments:
> took it a little easy today.  I have been pushing it for the past 8 weeks so I am going for more reps this time.  The next 3 weeks I'll be training body parts with a freind of miine that is competing in her first figure show so I will train with her.  It iwll be good for my body/joints to go with higher reps for a few weeks.




Where is Var?  He needs to make good excuses like this.  Good luck with light days


----------



## Var (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where is Var?  He needs to make good excuses like this.  Good luck with light days




hahaha, no light days for me.  I will back off the intensity a little bit but I am not going to train light by any means.  Probably go with anywhere from 85-70% of my 1RM for most exercises and even go as low as 90-95% on main lifts (squats, deads, bench).


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2004)

8/26/04

bw- 189

upper body

standing overhead barbell presses
175/4
185/3
195/2
205/2

NG pull ups
bw + 45/4x4

bench press
225/10
225/8
225/7

reverse peck deck
165/15
165/12
165/10

barbell curls
100/8
80/12

barbell pullovers
145/4

barbell shrugs
275/10x3

straight leg situps
bw/25x3

samson bends
9lb bar/10 bends to each side x 2

cardio
bike- moderate intensity for 20min.

Comments
overhead felt good today, as did pullups.  I did think 225 would feel as light as it did after the other exercises but the bar moved fast and with easy.  None of the sets were to failure and this was the first time I have done full ROM benching (not counting speed work becasue it is so submaximal) in around 8 or 9 weeks since I have been doing floor presses and bottom position bench presses instead.  The pace was really fast this workout.  My trinaing partner puked again as we were moving you go I go on everythign except overheads since we were taking about 2min. rest between sets there.  By the time I got to barbell curls and pullpvers I had nothing left.  Shrugs were easy, no wraps, overhand grip...ofcourse.  Finished with some cardio today just to make sure my heart still works lol.  Was a pretty good workout I must say.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Damn, thats a lot of weight on overhead presses


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2004)

Impressive overhead presses P!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2004)

thanks guys.

well, I didn't want to mention it.......not even speak of it.......i am so upset/scared of what had ahppened today durning those overhead presses.......durning my third set (195/2) something happend to my left knee.  I was pressing when all of a sudden there was this small give.  Nothing crazy, I didn't loose my balance, just a little give in the knee....and (I don't even what to say it), a small "pop" sound.  I completed the set adn felt okay, no pain, no swelling, nothing.  HMM......well, the rest of the workout my knee flet kind of weird, like something was out of place, something wasn't right.  An hour after the workout I was eating with my training partner and I said "ya know, my knee feels a little weird.  I did something to it when I was pressing I think.  there was a little pop."  he stopped eating, looked at me and said "yeah, I heard that.  I didn't want to say anything if you didn't."


I am so upset right now.  I hope I am wrong but I think I tore my meniscus.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

How serious is a miniscus tear?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How serious is a miniscus tear?




the miniscus is a small little sack like buble that sits a top the tibial plataue and absorbs shock and provides a cusion between the tibia and the femur.  No minisus, no cusion = bone on bone contact = pain, fraying of the bones and deformity.........FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!  Surgery with no health insurance!!!!!!  I may as well do rehab along with my clients instead of training them.   i am so upset.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh, I know what that is now.  Instead of freaking out, maybe you should relax and see how it feels tomorrow.  Can they see it with an x-ray, or would you need to get an MRI?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2004)

Relax?  If it isn't the misniscus I am really scared it is my ACL!!  I right now feel like I have no anterior stability in my knee!!!!

I would need an MRI.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Where you doing the presses with your knees locked?  How could this happen?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2004)

Hopefully you just strained one of the collateral ligaments.  If it were the meniscus, or the ACL, I'm pretty sure your knee would be very painful and swollen right now.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where you doing the presses with your knees locked?  How could this happen?




yes, my knees were locked which makes me think that it may be the miniscus and not the acl, however if my knees could have had a slight bend in them.....I usually bend slightly when I am going through the eccentric so that I can absorb the force better.  The meniscus could have torn because of the compressive force being placed on it and a slight shift in weight to that side....


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hopefully you just strained one of the collateral ligaments.  If it were the meniscus, or the ACL, I'm pretty sure your knee would be very painful and swollen right now.




Not neccessarily, the ACL has no blood supply so swelling wouldn't be there.  the menicus could cause some swelling but not always depending on the tear.  If it were my MCL then yes because that is the only ligament with a steady blood supply (also the reason why it is the only one that can repair itself without surgery).  But to tear my LCL or MCL would require some sort of external force like a blow to the knee.  Hopefuly I just pulled an abductor.......but, something tells me, as much as I don't want to say it....I know what I did.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2004)

F*ck it, I am going to bed.  I am so stressed out right now.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

Ouch   I'm sorry to hear that Funky.  I know you don't have health insurance you really need to go to an ortho.  Most doctors accept payment plans.  Please at least have it looked at.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn man, sorry to hear about your knee. I really hope that everything turns out okay, good luck with it.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear this, Patrick. I really hope it turns out to be nothing bad.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hopefully you just strained one of the collateral ligaments. If it were the meniscus, or the ACL, I'm pretty sure your knee would be very painful and swollen right now.


Hey JD, I hope you are right for his sake, but I don't like the pop that the knee made.
Funkmeister, you need to see a doctor ASAP man, you dont want to hurt it more than it is.....
I'll shoot a little prayer your way tonight.....


----------



## Var (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn, Patrick!  Sorry to hear about your injury.  Any updates?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm sure its nothin... my knee's make weird noises all the time, and im still goin. 

 Just keep an eye on it.  You'll be fine, P.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2004)

thanks fot the well wishes.

I walked into the ER today because I had some serious swelling behind the knee and pain this morning.  The doctor there looked at my knee.  I asked her for an MRI and she said the don't do emergency room MRIs.  She had me flex and extend my knee, my extension was lacking a bit (could be because of the swelling).  She had me raise up on my toes and go back on my heels.  She the grab my leg and grab behind my knee and tried to pull it forward an dpush it backward and side to side.  She said that my stability was really good.  She said if I tore my meniscus completely then I would be in some serious pain (yeah, no shit!!).  She said that I may have a micro tear on my meniscus or a small hamstring tear which is causing the swelling.  She said to rest it for 4 days and see how bad the pain is.  If it is still there i need to see the orthopedic surgen, get an mri..etc.  She said if it is a micro tear it will heal pretty quickly.  So I will wait until next friday to train legs and see how I feel.  I really hope she is right...the unfortunate thing is that she doesn't have MRI eyes.  I like to be sure about things like this, ya know.


----------



## Var (Aug 27, 2004)

Sounds promising, man!  Keep your chin up.  

Sounds like you're planning on training upper body regardless?  Why not just take the week off to be safe?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2004)

P, Hope all is well.  Glad you went to the Hospital.  Give it a week and see.

Good luck
Iain


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Sounds promising, man!  Keep your chin up.
> 
> Sounds like you're planning on training upper body regardless?  Why not just take the week off to be safe?




becasue i am stupid and stubborn.


thanks ian.


----------



## Var (Aug 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> becasue i am stupid and stubborn.



Now may be a good time to tear a page from "Var's _Pink Dumbell_ Handbook".  Live to fight another day, man!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> becasue i am stupid and stubborn.
> 
> 
> thanks ian.


COme on you are smarter than that Funky


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Everyone is going to shit!  WTF is hapenning here?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey Funk, take time off, listen to your doctors.  You will be Ok, just please take time off, or you are really going to screw it up....
Good luck bud


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2004)

P, even with my wimpy elbow injury I decided to take a full two weeks.... and so far, I'm glad I did.  Please do the same.  The weights aren't going anywhere, they'll still be there waiting for ya .


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2004)

I know I know.....thanks guys.  It is just one of those things.  If it happend to any of yoyu I would say take time off to rest.  But i can't say the same thing for myself when it happens.  It si just that adrenaline rush that takes over.  the feeling that I have to do something.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 27, 2004)

u should take time off just to be safe..i know u prolly didn't want to hear that, but i would rather be in ur shoes right now.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2004)

thanks oak, you ever get the 411 on what is going on with ya?  hear anyting from the doctors?



PreMier, what was it that you deleted...don't you hold out on me.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks oak, you ever get the 411 on what is going on with ya?  hear anyting from the doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> PreMier, what was it that you deleted...don't you hold out on me.


yeah the doctor says i'm fine..stupid muthafucka.fine my ass.I am taking saliva tests to measure adrenal and cortisol levels, which i am paying for out of my own pocket. I am also going to a GI specialist as soon as i make an appointment.i'm also awaiting more blood results. in the meantime, i realized i might be allergic to gluten because of the horrid reaction i have been getting to oatmeal and bread. mouth feels like pins and needles..sores all over..tongue is turning white. can't stop eating. have to take a semester off skool.pure hell..That is why i would rather be in ur shoes.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2004)

Shit man, that sucks!!!!  I really feel bad for ya bro.  i wonder what the hell is going on inside your body?  hang in there man.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Nothin..  I was being a smart ass.  Keepin my mouth shut.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

Yo funk, 


Just checking up on you.
How's the knee today?  Man, don't worry, everything will workout for you, you'll see......

Take care of yourself and have a great day man!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

> becasue i am stupid and stubborn.



 sillyman, rest rest rest!  YOU of all people know better!! 
(Im not one to talk though... he he) 
Hope it gets better soon


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Yo funk,
> 
> 
> Just checking up on you.
> ...




thanks, today I feel okay.....I even tried to squat my body weight just to see how I felt and that was fine and then I was demonstrating squats to a new client and I got under the 45lb bar and squated that with no pain either.  The problem with a meniscus tear is just becasue there is no pain now doesn't mean it wont come at the end of next week, after a week of bone rubbing against bone.....we shall see how I feel next friday (leg day).  Right now I feel okay though.


Jen- thanks


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks, today I feel okay.....I even tried to squat my body weight just to see how I felt and that was fine and then I was demonstrating squats to a new client and I got under the 45lb bar and squated that with no pain either. The problem with a meniscus tear is just becasue there is no pain now doesn't mean it wont come at the end of next week, after a week of bone rubbing against bone.....we shall see how I feel next friday (leg day). Right now I feel okay though.
> 
> 
> Jen- thanks


Hey man, I am so glad that it wasn't much...It scared me when you said it popped, then today as I was picking up my daughter both my knees popped.. 
My problem is "getting older" while yours may have been your knees telling you to take it easy...So take it easy bud....


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2004)

8/29

bw- 187

back to body parts

arms

dips
bw + 135/8x1
bw + 145/5x2

barbell curls
115/8
115/6
dropset  115/8, 85/10, 65/4

dumbell skullcrushers
50/12
55/8
55/6

dumbell preacher curls (bilateral)
25/20
25/12
25/10

cable pressdowns
stack/20
stack/12
dropset     stack/12, plate#10/12

high cable curls
plate#6/12x3

for grip work
pull ups on top square beam of smith machine
bw/5x6

tri-set
a) wings   BW/15x2
b) decline situps    Bw + 45/12x2
c) russian twists    bw + 35/6x2


comments:
what is there to say.  I get really bored training body parts but I am doing it for the next 4 weeks to help my freind getttign ready for her figure contest.  I saw a friend of mine that is a doctor (internal medecine) today and told him about my knee.  he said that it sounds like a small meniscus tear, with out an MRI he can't be sure.  But his advice was train upper body but NO legs for 6 weeks to allow it to heal.........damn!!  Six weeks is so long.  I will have no strenght or no legs at all after that.  I am really depressed.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

dont be down Patty!  6 weeks will fly by and once your able to hit those leggies aagain after they're ALL better, your strength will come right back! 

Thats nice that your helping a friend get ready for her comp!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2004)

> Thats nice that your helping a friend get ready for her comp!



it is good and it is bad at the same time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 8/29
> 
> ..............Six weeks is so long.  I will have no strenght or no legs at all after that.  I am really depressed.




Injuries are part of competing/lifting - you won't lose as much as you think.   Keep working hard!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

6 weeks is a long time... and i know your probably already thinking "it feels great now, i bet i dont need to rest that long...."  But just think how much it'll suck if you don't let it heal properly, and instead of having to just deal with regaining a bit of muscle you have to deal with a permanent injury that makes something like squatting painful or dangerous.

 Just remember, muscle memory is on your side.  Besides, this'll give you a fabulous opportunity to concentrate on your upper body.  You've already got friggin gigantic legs... see if you can get your arms to the same size.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

I know, I hear ya man.  It sucks but it would suck more if I could never train legs heavy again.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know, I hear ya man.  It sucks but it would suck more if I could never train legs heavy again.


Yes, so keep that in mind when you are about to cave in before the 6 weeks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> But his advice was train upper body but NO legs for 6 weeks to allow it to heal.........damn!!  Six weeks is so long.  I will have no strenght or no legs at all after that.  I am really depressed.


Well here's to a full and complete recovery!

Funny how I'm in the opposite position. Legs only, no upper body for who knows how long   .  I would rather be in your position, assuming a full recovery for both of us.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn.  Damn.  Damn.

You'll get over this.  Keep your head up and be strong.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 30, 2004)

Consider this a sign that you are supposed to explode your bench. There's always an up side.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

Remember how I told you about that person that keeps bugging me on AIM?  The one constantly asking how much they should weigh?  Do you think its a coincidence that there is a post here now? http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35840


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 30, 2004)

Why are you chatting on AIM with 14 year old girls?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice try SF 

I keep getting IM's from this person on AIM.  Same question and different name(I block them) all the time.  I usually bitch about it to Patrick, because he is on when I get them.  I asked if it was him, bit he denies it.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

LMAO

 Patrick likes to pretend he's a 14 year old girl online.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow, this was an absolute terrible day.  I need to vent and this is my journal so I will vent:

So I had to go down to register for a class to day at the college so I can get underway and start working towards a masters.  I have all my papers with me.....high school diploma, college transcritps, immmunization records.  The girl puts me in the system and tells me to take my immune records to the infirmary and hand them in so that they can put me into the system and allow me to register for class.  GREAT!!  So i go up there, waite in a long, long line.  I get to the front, the guy at the desk looks at my papers and says "you're all good", he hands them to the girl next to him and says "Put this guy in the system so he can go and register."  She looks at my papers and says "He requires a re-newed Meseals, Mumps and rumbella shot"  the guy says "no he doesn't, it is on the second page, I looked.  he is fine."  The she starts arguing with him to the point that he gets frustrated and says "fine it is your call."  So she looks at me and says "You need to get in line to get a shot, you are not up to date."  Now I have to be back at work so I don't have time for that.  So I had to leave and now go back some other time this wee, all the way downtown, through the mess, through the protesters to waite in line again!!!  ARGH.....so I rush back up to work for a client that doesn't show!!!  Damn it, could have just gotten all my stuff together if I knew he was going to pull that shit.

Now the kicker, to top off this bad day.  My 7pm client shows up.  he has been away on vacation for 2 weeks.  A little background on this guy.  I have known him/trained him for a long time.  I love this guy, he is really good guy.  Very caring, very generous, very funny.  Last year he was diagnosed with prostate cancer, at a young age (45).  they rate prostate cancer on a scale from 1-10, 10 being the most dangerous.  He got an 8.  So today I walk over to him and he is warming up on the bike and he looks so bummed out.  He starts telling me that he just got out of the doctors office and they told him that they have to do radiation and more sugery.  Friday he goes for a bone scan to see if it spread to there.  They said if everything works out he has a 50% chance he may live 5 years.  he has young kids and everything.  He is looking down and trying not to cry infront of me and I am trying not to cry infront of him.  I am so upset, he is such a good guy....It is just a bullshit situation.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow !  Makes my day seem like the best of days .   Sorry to hear about all the bad luck . Especially your client with cancer.  I can't begin to imagine the emotions.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2004)

Damn Patrick....  sorry to hear about your bad luck, and about your friend. Most of us have so much to be thankful for, and don't realize it.  But when someone close to you gets really sick, it puts life in perspective.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah, that was a crappy day alright.
I hope today is better P-funk.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your client.  That is a sad situation 

Are  you going to school full time?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

> Are you going to school full time?



No, just going to take one class this semester, although the way it looks like things are going i will be taking no classes this semster now.  If that is the case I will go part time and take more classes next semester as i will hopefully have more $$$.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

I can't believe that you have to show immunization charts for part time classes.  I go to school part time and I've never had to do any of that.

I hope everything works out and  you can get into class ok.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I can't believe that you have to show immunization charts for part time classes.  I go to school part time and I've never had to do any of that.
> 
> I hope everything works out and  you can get into class ok.




I know, to take one class.  the thing that really pisses me off is that my charts are right and the office secretary is saying I can't register when the guy in charge says I am okay.  Then she took my charts and said "Well, we are just going to keep these until you come back and get a shot or prove that you have gotten one".  Liek I am going to take them outside and forge them....give me break!!  I was so mad at the women for wastin gmy time.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Wow, this was an absolute terrible day. I need to vent and this is my journal so I will vent:
> 
> So I had to go down to register for a class to day at the college so I can get underway and start working towards a masters. I have all my papers with me.....high school diploma, college transcritps, immmunization records. The girl puts me in the system and tells me to take my immune records to the infirmary and hand them in so that they can put me into the system and allow me to register for class. GREAT!! So i go up there, waite in a long, long line. I get to the front, the guy at the desk looks at my papers and says "you're all good", he hands them to the girl next to him and says "Put this guy in the system so he can go and register." She looks at my papers and says "He requires a re-newed Meseals, Mumps and rumbella shot" the guy says "no he doesn't, it is on the second page, I looked. he is fine." The she starts arguing with him to the point that he gets frustrated and says "fine it is your call." So she looks at me and says "You need to get in line to get a shot, you are not up to date." Now I have to be back at work so I don't have time for that. So I had to leave and now go back some other time this wee, all the way downtown, through the mess, through the protesters to waite in line again!!! ARGH.....so I rush back up to work for a client that doesn't show!!! Damn it, could have just gotten all my stuff together if I knew he was going to pull that shit.
> 
> Now the kicker, to top off this bad day. My 7pm client shows up. he has been away on vacation for 2 weeks. A little background on this guy. I have known him/trained him for a long time. I love this guy, he is really good guy. Very caring, very generous, very funny. Last year he was diagnosed with prostate cancer, at a young age (45). they rate prostate cancer on a scale from 1-10, 10 being the most dangerous. He got an 8. So today I walk over to him and he is warming up on the bike and he looks so bummed out. He starts telling me that he just got out of the doctors office and they told him that they have to do radiation and more sugery. Friday he goes for a bone scan to see if it spread to there. They said if everything works out he has a 50% chance he may live 5 years. he has young kids and everything. He is looking down and trying not to cry infront of me and I am trying not to cry infront of him. I am so upset, he is such a good guy....It is just a bullshit situation.


Hey Funk, first of all, the knee seems to be behaving well if you were able to make a line at school things have to be looking up.
Are you sure you dont live in Miami and go to FIU (my old school)?  
It's very funny that my school used to pull the same crap with me when I was going to school.  I thought that was localized to FIU only...you know the assholes who decide that they have to be antagonistic.  By the way, you are too nice, I would have told her where to stick her needle (Yeah, I'm a freaking outspoken Cuban when I'm in a bad mood   ).
Also, and I have to say this, you are a very kind hearted individual and I wish I had you training me.  No bullshit chief.  You seem to care for your customers and nobody nowadays has such a good relationship his customers.
I am very sorry that your friend/customer is going thru this and I do pray that he'll be Ok.  I have my own kids and just the thought of not being able to see them anymore and leaving them on a bind, is what got me to work out and lose weight...Thinking of what this guy is going thru really shrinks my heart...
I hope all turns around for you....


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

thanks man, appreciate the words greatly.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Wow, this was an absolute terrible day.  I need to vent and this is my journal so I will vent:
> 
> So I had to go down to register for a class to day at the college so I can get underway and start working towards a masters.  I have all my papers with me.....high school diploma, college transcritps, immmunization records.  The girl puts me in the system and tells me to take my immune records to the infirmary and hand them in so that they can put me into the system and allow me to register for class.  GREAT!!  So i go up there, waite in a long, long line.  I get to the front, the guy at the desk looks at my papers and says "you're all good", he hands them to the girl next to him and says "Put this guy in the system so he can go and register."  She looks at my papers and says "He requires a re-newed Meseals, Mumps and rumbella shot"  the guy says "no he doesn't, it is on the second page, I looked.  he is fine."  The she starts arguing with him to the point that he gets frustrated and says "fine it is your call."  So she looks at me and says "You need to get in line to get a shot, you are not up to date."  Now I have to be back at work so I don't have time for that.  So I had to leave and now go back some other time this wee, all the way downtown, through the mess, through the protesters to waite in line again!!!  ARGH.....so I rush back up to work for a client that doesn't show!!!  Damn it, could have just gotten all my stuff together if I knew he was going to pull that shit.
> 
> Now the kicker, to top off this bad day.  My 7pm client shows up.  he has been away on vacation for 2 weeks.  A little background on this guy.  I have known him/trained him for a long time.  I love this guy, he is really good guy.  Very caring, very generous, very funny.  Last year he was diagnosed with prostate cancer, at a young age (45).  they rate prostate cancer on a scale from 1-10, 10 being the most dangerous.  He got an 8.  So today I walk over to him and he is warming up on the bike and he looks so bummed out.  He starts telling me that he just got out of the doctors office and they told him that they have to do radiation and more sugery.  Friday he goes for a bone scan to see if it spread to there.  They said if everything works out he has a 50% chance he may live 5 years.  he has young kids and everything.  He is looking down and trying not to cry infront of me and I am trying not to cry infront of him.  I am so upset, he is such a good guy....It is just a bullshit situation.



Oh no, that's so sad.  That's sooooo amazing that he STILL gets to the gym to workout..what excuses do WE ever have?  Hope everything works out with your class registration P-Funk.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 31, 2004)

Which school, funk?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Which school, funk?




I just want to bang out some science courses at borough of manhattan community college so i don't have to take them when i go to another college (maybe to work on my MD).


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I just want to bang out some science courses at borough of manhattan community college so i don't have to take them when i go to another college (maybe to work on my MD).


I work like 3 blocks from it.  Get to see these underage-looking girls walking to and from there every day.  Not a bad selection, if you play your cards right.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

I hate that school.........it is more like being in high school than college.

whatever though, I just need the credits.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

I would have smashed that lady's face.  That sucks bro.  Save up some cash now, if you dont go.


----------



## jfrance (Aug 31, 2004)

Patrick - Sorry you had such a bad day.       

I agree with Velvet that if that guy can still get to the gym, then what excuse do we have.      There's a guy who comes into my gym in a wheelchair.   He was in a car accident a few years ago and will never walk again, but he still comes in and works out.      My workouts really seem a lot easier after seeing him come in.


Hang in there Patrick.  Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 31, 2004)

tough day..that would be an understatement...lol if i were u i prolly would have gotten in that woman's face, but that's just me..i never back down


----------



## atherjen (Aug 31, 2004)

Hope everything works out for you Pattypoo!  You are so head strong!  Have a good rest and clear your head tonite! Fresh outlook in the morning!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

thanks guys.

8/31

bw-186

back

support rows
170/8
170/7
170/5

wide grip pulldowns
plate#15/8x2
plate#15/6

reverse grip chinups
bw + 25/8
bw + 25/6
bw + 25/5

dumbell pullovers
100/20
100/7x2 (LOL, blew myself out on the first set)

reverse peck deck
150/15x2
150/12

comments.......tried to keep away from any exercises where I would have to put pressure on my knee.  Knee still feeling not right.  Other than that had a pretty killer pump going if I do say so myself.


may as well post the diet too since today......

m1
6 whites
2 whole
3/4c oats
1 banana

m2
2 turkey brugers
2 slices whole grain bread
apple

m3
7oz chicken
1c oats
5 fish caps

m4
prolab lean mass matrix MRP
1c frozen mixed berries
3tbsp natty pb

m5
2 ostrich burgers
1/2 acorn squash
5 fish caps

m7 (post workout)
2 scoops whey
5g creatine
3 carmel flavored rice cakes

m8
7oz chicken
1/3c brown rice
steamed broccoli
apple

totals
3653 cals
347 protein
362 carbs
94 fats


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

You measure your broccoli?  If not, got a guestimate?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You measure your broccoli?  If not, got a guestimate?




I never measure my greens.  I don't count them as real food and eat as much as I want.  Even when dieting.  I am anal, but not that anal.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, was it like a cup or 2?  

I always measured mine


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Also is acorn squash equal to sweet potatoes?  Yes.. I am being lazy


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, was it like a cup or 2?
> 
> I always measured mine




probably more like half a cup.....it is bed time....i want to sleep, not shit.  



> Also is acorn squash equal to sweet potatoes? Yes.. I am being lazy



No, kind of different...I think it is even a higher GI, if that means anything to you.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 31, 2004)

I NEVER measure green veggies either unless its peas. I eat too much to care!  

diet looks awesome, wish we had ostrich around here! 

nice chins!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

jen thanks.....lol, the chins get harder and harder as I put weight back on....


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> probably more like half a cup.....it is bed time....i want to sleep, not shit.
> 
> 
> 
> No, kind of different...I think it is even a higher GI, if that means anything to you.



Damn, I was eating 6cups a day   Gets expensive...

Yea, thanks.  That helps a bit, I guess I will need to look up its macros also.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

for premier because he is being a lazy fat ass:

squash-  1 squash, 4in. in diamter- 172cals, 45g carbs, 3g protein (if you count that), 0g fat

sweetpotato- 6oz-  171cals, 34g carbs, 3g protein, 0g fat


happy?  Now go eat some ice cream...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh hey, I am going to forward you a PM I got.. tell me what you think LMAO!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I was eating 6cups a day   Gets expensive...
> 
> Yea, thanks.  That helps a bit, I guess I will need to look up its macros also.




6c a day of what?  sweetpotato or squash.

I knew you would want that.....beat ya to it.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> for premier because he is being a lazy fat ass:
> 
> squash-  1 squash, 4in. in diamter- 172cals, 45g carbs, 3g protein (if you count that), 0g fat
> 
> ...



 Thanks bro.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 6c a day of what?  sweetpotato or squash.
> 
> I knew you would want that.....beat ya to it.



6 cups broccoli and sweep potato.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

6c in a day??  Did you shit yourself?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Nope, never shit on myself.  Did catch myself running to the nearest restroom like it was the end of the world a couple times though.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nope, never shit on myself.  Did catch myself running to the nearest restroom a couple times though.




Once when I was 20 I decided I wanted to really bulk up so I was trying to eat 6000-7000cals a day.  Like pounds of pasta we are talking.  I also was eating a pund of brocclie per day at then time.  This lasted about 10 days and left me with diarrhea for a month!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

I found a greek restraunt here that has all you can eat pasta for 4$.  I think I will go on saturdays and pig out once I get back in the gym


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

I can eat pasta like a mad man!!!  Growing up in an italian house hold my mom made some killer pasta about 3-4 times a week.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

9/1

bw- 187

chest

fast workout.  rest interval was you go i go

decline bench press (first time in months)
245/12
255/6
265/4

DB ebnch press
100/10
100/6
100/5

high cable crossover
plate#8/15
plate#8/12
plate#8/10

Comments:
Wokring out at 8pm is tough.  LOL.  I feel weak as hell at that hour and my workout reflects it.  I am used to working out between 11 and 1 o'clock when I am the strongest.  Probably because I wake up at 4:30 everyday.  So, I was disapointed.

Guess I will post my diet again.  It appears that oats were the carb of choice:

m1
2 whole
6 whites
1c oats
banana

m2
2 turkey burgers
1.5c brown rice
steamed broccoli

m3
7oz chicken
1c oats
5 fish caps

m4
2 ostrich burgers
3/4c oats
1 apple
5 fish caps

m5
prolab MRP

m6 (post workout)
2 scoops whey
4 carmel flavored rice cakes
5g creatine

m7
1 can albacore tuna
1tbsp Mayo


also countles handfuls of peanuts as one of my clients brought me a bag of homemade peanuts from Virginia claiming that they were the best peanuts ever.  They are damn good.  I don't know how many I ate nor do I care.  The important thing is that I ate them.

totals
3590 cals
336 protein
353 carbs
92 fats


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Where do you buy your MRP?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey P,
I wake up at 4...   By 8 pm I'm wiped. I used to train then. It sux especially if you aren't used to it.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

p- I buy them at Vitamin shop

shutupandtra1n- I hear ya!  This is the first week in about 2 years taht I went back to trainin in the evening!!  I am really used to the mid afternoon time.  But I promissed my freind I would train with her the last 4 weeks before her contest so I have to suck it up.  Why are you up at 4?  Are you a trainer also?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> p- I buy them at Vitamin shop
> 
> shutupandtra1n- I hear ya! This is the first week in about 2 years taht I went back to trainin in the evening!! I am really used to the mid afternoon time. But I promissed my freind I would train with her the last 4 weeks before her contest so I have to suck it up. Why are you up at 4? Are you a trainer also?


No training anyone but myself... I work at 9:30am so I wake up at 4 so I can make all my food, eat breakfast, watch morning news and be @ the gym by 6. I trained at 8 pm for almost 2 yrs. Now in the morning I do so much better. Frees up my nights too. There's a vitamin shoppe by me. It's not too bad if you need something and can't wait. HELL, it's better than GNC


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey P-funk... I hear ya on training evenings. 
I used to train with my husband at night but when I got into pre-contest I switched to mornings... I am way stronger and have far better workouts earlier in the day.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

Gold card week at GNC can't be beat but they stopped carrying the Prolab lean mass matrix MRPs so I have to walk around the corner to vitamin shop.

yeah, when I used to work office jobs I'd always wake up and train at either 5 or 6 am because I hate working out at night so much.  Plus it is to much of an annoying meat market in the evenings.  Guys trying to pick up chicks and everyone in the way and pissing me off.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

> also countles handfuls of peanuts as one of my clients brought me a bag of homemade peanuts from Virginia claiming that they were the best peanuts ever. They are damn good. I don't know how many I ate nor do I care. The important thing is that I ate them.


And you didn't even share with me?  I feel so left out 

Pssst......our favorite candy season is coming up


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey P-funk... I hear ya on training evenings.
> I used to train with my husband at night but when I got into pre-contest I switched to mornings... I am way stronger and have far better workouts earlier in the day.




A freind of mine is working on his masters in Exercise Science and he did a whole paper on Cicadian rythm and optimal training time for athletes.  He showed that the greates time for them to train was in the mid afternoon 2-4pm.  So, that is assuming that they are waking up at normal hours 8-10am.  Which makes sense as to why I am strongest between 11-1, because my waking hours are so early that 11-1 feels like late afternnon to me...lol.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> And you didn't even share with me?  I feel so left out




Don't worry, I'll bring ya something really nice to the olympia.    maybe some more candy this year again.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

You are all crazy!  I get such a better workout at night after I have been eating all day.  Working out early blows hard!  Only upside is like P said, and there are far fewer people.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

I wake at about 5:30am and train at about 9am ... I am good anywhere between 9am and 1pm and then I start to fade.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You are all crazy!  I get such a better workout at night after I have been eating all day.  Working out early blows hard!  Only upside is like P said, and there are far fewer people.




I would workout better at night too if I sat at a desk all day and ate pizza and ice cream......you slob, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You are all crazy!



Well that was never under debate!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would workout better at night too if I sat at a desk all day and ate pizza and ice cream......you slob, you should be ashamed of yourself.




  I dont workout at night with this job!  It was while I was doing surveying.  This job I workout in the morning.  You wish you could eat pizza and icecream too.  I had lasagna and a loaf of french bread for dinner today


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont workout at night with this job!  It was while I was doing surveying.  This job I workout in the morning




mmmmmm, pizza and ice cream for breakfast.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Damnit, you post too quick!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I'll bring ya something really nice to the olympia.    maybe some more candy this year again.


Mmmmm Candy Corn  

 I don't know yet what I can bring you, any ideas?

BTW - I prefer nightime training for myself.  I agree with PreMier, more food in the belly, better workout


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

I am one explosive muther fucker


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

but not quick enough......lol, my last post was for premeir....jodi is quicker than I


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Mmmmm Candy Corn
> 
> I don't know yet what I can bring you, any ideas?
> 
> BTW - I prefer nightime training for myself.  I agree with PreMier, more food in the belly, better workout



a smile


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a smile


Haven't we become such the charmer over the past year.  

I remember our chats and man o man, how things have changed so much in 1 year.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Haven't we become such the charmer over the past year.
> 
> I remember our chats and man o man, how things have changed so much in 1 year.




hehehe, I knew you would like that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

I get up at 6:00 am, and workout around 1:00 pm.  I do have good workouts then.   Over the years, I've also done 5:30 am, 7:30 am, 5:00 pm, and 6:00 pm workouts.  Midday is the best, but I think you can get used to any time of the day. 

Pretty soon (hopefully) I'll be back on a regular schedule, but it is going to suck to get up at 5:30 am and workout at 6:00 pm.  That is friggin peak time at my gym, and I'll be tripping over people left and right...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks guys.
> 
> 8/31
> 
> ...



Beautiful diet buddy!  Hope you are having a better day!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> diarrhea for a month!!


+


			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> I am one explosive muther fucker


=


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2004)

9/03

supposed to be leg day........5 more weeks to go


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 9/03
> 
> supposed to be leg day........5 more weeks to go



5 more weeks till what P?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2004)

till I can train legs again.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> till I can train legs again.



Oh, ya, right, sorry.  Your knee!  How's it feeling, any better?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2004)

feels okay.  someimtes it clicks and pops, and sometimes it hurts a bit.  may need to bite the bullet and break the bank and dorp $1000 on an MRI to be sure I know what is going on in there.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Patrick, how you doing?  Sorry about that crack yesterday.  Looking over it, I see it was mean, not funny.  That's something I try to avoid these days.  You just took me by surprise, cause not too many people have ever actually asked me to insult them. Hope we're cool dude, cause once I total Var's fisher-price truck I'll need someone to protect me from his girlish rage.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> feels okay.  someimtes it clicks and pops, and sometimes it hurts a bit.  may need to bite the bullet and break the bank and dorp $1000 on an MRI to be sure I know what is going on in there.



OMG   , you obviously live in the States and MRI"s aren't covered?  Come to Ontario...we'll do it for free!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2004)

Max, actually i found your crack to be quite humerus.  I like getting picked on. that was like a conversation with one of my freinds.  i am a big time ball breaker.  i can dish it our but i can take it as well.  keep 'em cuming homo.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> OMG   , you obviously live in the States and MRI"s aren't covered?  Come to Ontario...we'll do it for free!




only if i can meet you for dinner afterwards.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> feels okay.  someimtes it clicks and pops, and sometimes it hurts a bit.  may need to bite the bullet and break the bank and dorp $1000 on an MRI to be sure I know what is going on in there.



You need to train a doctor so you can get some free exams when you need 'em !!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You need to train a doctor so you can get some free exams when you need 'em !!



I train a few doctors and they are the ones that told me to stay off of it for 6 weeks.  I also re-hab clients for one of the top Orthopedic surgeon in the state.  I would talk to him but he is not in town this week.  I will see him when he gets back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I train a few doctors and they are the ones that told me to stay off of it for 6 weeks.  I also re-hab clients for one of the top Orthopedic surgeon in the state.  I would talk to him but he is not in town this week.  I will see him when he gets back.



Smart move - wait a week to save $1000


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Smart move - wait a week to save $1000




Naw, hell look me over but I don't think he will cover my MRI.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> only if i can meet you for dinner afterwards.



It's a date


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> It's a date


Check him over for fleas, before committing to anything.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Check him over for fleas, before committing to anything.




Don't worry, I'm clean


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2004)

9/3/04

BW- 187

can't keep me down.  Even though I can't train legs I am going to do misc. workouts and some leg stuff that doesn't require me to stand or put pressure on one leg and the rest will be various other stuff.

seated machine abduction
70/20
80/20x3

seated adduction
75/20
85/20x3

superset
a) wide paralel bar pullups-  bw/10,10,7,7
b) push ups-  bw/25x4

Cybex UBE (crank) sprints
resistance 120 x 8 sprints (5 backwards and 3 forward)
30sec rest/ 30sec sprint

sit ups (feet elevated)
bw/50x3

high chair knee raises
bw/15x3

floor hypers
bw/15x3

lying straight leg hip ext.
20lb ankle weight/15x3

standing calf raises
bw/25x3


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2004)

What are UBE/Crank sprints?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> can't keep me down.  Even though I can't train legs I am going to do misc. workouts and some leg stuff that doesn't require me to stand or put pressure on one leg and the rest will be various other stuff.


That's the spirit P .  Nice creative workout!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> What are UBE/Crank sprints?




The cybex UDE is an upperbody cardio machine where you sit down and put your hands on handels that are on each side of the machine at shoulder level.  You then crank it to get it going.  Think pedaling a bicycle with your hands!  It is brutal


JD- thanks.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

'Sup Funk...

How's the knee?  I hope you are not forcing things...Don't make me go back to NYC.  Actually I would rather be there now  
Just passing by to catch up with your journal and see that you are behaving....

Take care....


----------



## Flex (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Funk,

how ya doin, man?

everyone is talkin' bout your leg. sorry to have to have you bring it up, but what happened, bro?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2004)

thanks tony.  Flex, patrial tear in the meniscus.  6 weeks of no trainig for me legs.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 5, 2004)

you are a die-hard!  nice leggie workout!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 5, 2004)

thanks Jen  

9/4/03 (yesterday)

bw-187

shoulders

seated dumbell press
80/8
90/5
90/3

standing dumbell lateral raises (unilateral)
25/12
25/10
25/10
25/8

reverse peck deck
165/10x4

cable upright rows
stack/12x3

seated dumbell shrugs
100/12x3


----------



## Monolith (Sep 5, 2004)

Very nice DB presses.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2004)

^^Ditto


----------



## PreMier (Sep 5, 2004)

Fawk.  Ditto here.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2004)

thanks guys

9/5/04

bw- 188

ARMS

close grip bench press
225/10
225/9
225/6


seated alternating dumbell curls
35/15
45/7
45/6

v-bar pressdowns
plate#10/15
plate#11/10
plate#11/9

inside thigh seated DB curls
30/15x3

overhead one arms DB tricep ext.
25/15
35/15
35/12

reverse wrist curls
65/8x3

wrist curls
75/15x3

decline situps
bw + 90/12x3

swiss ball pikes
bw/15x3


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2004)

Damn nice close grips P!


----------



## Monolith (Sep 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn nice close grips P!


 jesus, thats for sure.

 those situps are awesome, too.  how the hell do you even hang on to 2 45lb plates??  i did a few situps with one and the damn plate almost whacked me in the jaw a few times.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2004)

thanks guys.



> how the hell do you even hang on to 2 45lb plates??



Grip strength


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 9/3/04
> 
> BW- 187
> 
> ...



Nice!  Can't keep a good man down!  well..um..er...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2004)

9/7/04

BW- 190

back

prone incline dumbell rows
70/10x5

close grip cable row
plate#15/10x2
plate#15/8

pull ups (straight bar)
bw + 25/5x5

WG pulldown
plate#12/12x3

seated calf raises:
205/10x5

Comments....worked out alone.  Short fast (low rest intervals) and sweet.  What else to say except I hate training body parts....wish the pegs were better so I can do push/pull.

Knee comments:  My knee doesn't hurt.  There is some cracking and poping still going on but it doesn't feel bad which makes me feel good.  So, nobody yell at me now, I decided to try some leg things today like bw squats down to a bench (parallel) and some split squats.  I just want to see how it feels.  I may try to start rehabing it next week.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2004)

Guess I'll post my diet also:

m1
8oz chicken
1c oatmeal
apple
5 fish caps

m2
6oz chicken
1c oats

m3
2 turkey burgers
squash

m4 (post workout)
2 scoops whey
3 rice cakes

m5
6 whites
2 whole eggs
1c brown rice
steamed peppers and onions

m6
6oz chicken
1c brown rice
steamed peppers and onions
5 fish caps

m7
prolab lean mass matrix MRP
1c mixed frozen berries
4tbsp natt peanut butter


totals
3755 cals
344 protein
367 carbs
100 fat


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 7, 2004)

As long as you do lots of really light prehab work (especially with surgical tubing as the only form of resistance) you should be able to actually speed up your recovery time. Tendons and ligaments generally respond very well to prehab work with surgical tubing. You've probably encountered some folks recovering from a shoulder injury who's recovery is sped up by an aggressive prehab approach.

Anywho, thought maybe that would spark some ideas in your head. I'd hate to see you get ahead of your knee and set yourself back. Good luck, amigo.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Knee comments:  My knee doesn't hurt.  There is some cracking and poping still going on but it doesn't feel bad which makes me feel good.  So, nobody yell at me now, I decided to try some leg things today like bw squats down to a bench (parallel) and some split squats.  I just want to see how it feels.  I may try to start rehabing it next week.


Damn P, don't make the same mistake I did.  I just read some stuff echoing what SF just recommended.  Rubber bands and tubing are supposed to be great for rehabing.  I am going to try the same thing...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Im sure he will rehab it good, seeing as he does rehab for patients after surgery 

How was the holiday man?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2004)

thanks guys.  P, your right.  I do rehabd for a lot of people so I know what I should and should not do.  SF, thanks for the ideas.  The only problem is that the meniscus is not a tendon or a ligament but a piece of cartalige rather.

P- holiday was okay.  Went to the US open last night which was cool since i have never seen tennis live.  You?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Great!  Got my truck back together(for the most part), and it runs real good.  Also gettin ready to go back to the gym.  I have been slacking on rehab.. so it may take an extra week now


----------



## Monolith (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Great! Got my truck back together(for the most part), and it runs real good. Also gettin ready to go back to the gym. I have been slacking on rehab.. so it may take an extra week now


 oh shit!!!  youre almost ready to go back!!

 damn dude, that first day... youre gonna be SORE! 

 i cant wait


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Yea, I fear the first leg day.  Probably wont be able to walk up/down stairs all week


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I fear the first leg day.  Probably wont be able to walk up/down stairs all week




At the olympia we can work out together.  We'll be the geriatrics in the corner trying to squat an empty bar.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> oh shit!!!  youre almost ready to go back!!
> 
> damn dude, that first day... youre gonna be SORE!
> 
> i cant wait



He IS going to be sore!!     We can all laugh with (at) him!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 9/7/04
> 
> BW- 190
> 
> ...



Morning P   

Great to hear that you knee is feeling better


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

Morning V, thanks.  I hope it is not to bang up on the inside.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

9/8/04

BW- 190

chest

bench press (competition style, stopping on chest)
275/2
295/1
300/1
305/1

15 degree incline dumbell flyes
65/15
70/12x2

cable chest press
40/15x4

superset
a) peck deck- 165/15, 180/10x2
b) push ups- bw/15x3

high chair straight leg raises
bw/20x3

full ROM situps
bw/15x4

comments:
Worked out at 8pm.  been up since 4:30 and trained 10 clients.  really tired but not to bad of a workout.  305 went up easy on the bench.  Probably could have gone to 315 competition style but didn't have my training partners there to spot me and I didn't trust the guy that was spotting me. 

It really made my day today when I was training a client that went to the republican convention.  She got to meet the president and Arnold Shrwartzeneger (spelling).  I asked her how he looked and she said he was big but his leg weren't as big as mine.  .  my reply to her........"I love you  "

Knee comments- Ouch!  things are startgin to hurt in there.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

> I asked her how he looked and she said he was big but his leg weren't as big as mine.  . my reply to her........"I love you  "


  Funky is becoming Spunky


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Funky is becoming Spunky




careful, I may hit on you come late oct.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

Promise?    LOL!

By the sounds of things, I think you'd hit anything lately.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

You should hear how crude he is on aim


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You should hear how crude he is on aim




Premeir....shhh, don't release all my secrets.  


Jodi- yeah, I am a big flirt.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

Do you still have the same AIM account?

I got a new PC and never re-installed AIM.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

yep same account....carbups


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

See that little yellow person.. click it 

P- I dont know any secrets


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

My dirty talk secrets.......like when I talk about chicks......some quick ones.....fire hose.......tounge in the asshole......etc...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

I didnt say it!

STFU, dont say my secrets!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2004)

phew, lucky those are on the last page.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

I just installed AIM and you are still on my Buddy list   It's been almost a year since I've used AIM.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Can I be your buddy too?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

Anytime sweets


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

YAY!  Never on when at work, but I will drop you a line sometime.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Good morning Patrick!    Nice benches!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Patrick!    Nice benches!



thanks cutie.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah, nice bench dude!  But I'm catching up to you......only 300 pounds to go.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yeah, nice bench dude!  But I'm catching up to you......only 300 pounds to go.




LMAO....max you are an enigma.  Were do you train in NYC?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO....max you are an enigma.  Were do you train in NYC?


Gold's gym in brooklyn heights.  (If you stop by for revenge, I'm the little old woman molesting the hell out of the 3lb dumbells. Give me hell!  )


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Gold's gym in brooklyn heights.  (If you stop by for revenge, I'm the little old woman molesting the hell out of the 3lb dumbells. Give me hell!  )




Since when is there a golds in broolyn heights?  I have never seen one there.  When I lived in Park slope brooklyn I trained at harbor fitness on 15th st. between 4th and 5th ave.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

It's on Livingston St. (Near all the courts.  Also, near the big Court St. movie theater. )

It's tiny, and blends into it's surroundings real well.  Had a hell of a time finding it initially. But it's cool, lots of equipment & few people. 

Where do you work?  From what you said it's some snotty rich gym, right?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2004)

yes, a really pussy gym.  No names though.......unless you want to come up here and lift with me you can pm me but I am not giving it out in public.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, a really pussy gym.  No names though.......unless you want to come up here and lift with me you can pm me but I am not giving it out in public.


No problem, I don't want to get you in trouble.  As for training, someday I'll take you up on that.  I've read your workouts, and while I'm no Var, they still scare the shit out of me.  Let me toughen up a bit first.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2004)

I'lll just train you then, or we can workout together an dgo over some things if you want.  let me know.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'lll just train you then, or we can workout together an dgo over some things if you want.  let me know.


Cool.  I know you'll be impressed by what 90lbs of muscle (trapped in a 175lb frame) can do.   

Actually I'm bulking now, so by the time you'll see me......I'll still be a scrawny fuck.


----------



## jfrance (Sep 9, 2004)

Patrick -
    What is the exercise called where you are doing leg extensions, but instead of just doing them normally, you extend the legs straight and just hold them for a few seconds, then drop to halfway down, and hold for a few seconds, then back up and hold for a few seconds?    

I can't find anything on this anywhere.

-Jamie


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Patrick -
> What is the exercise called where you are doing leg extensions, but instead of just doing them normally, you extend the legs straight and just hold them for a few seconds, then drop to halfway down, and hold for a few seconds, then back up and hold for a few seconds?
> 
> I can't find anything on this anywhere.
> ...




HMM, I don't know?  I would call it leg extensions with static contraction.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Patrick -
> What is the exercise called where you are doing leg extensions, but instead of just doing them normally, you extend the legs straight and just hold them for a few seconds, then drop to halfway down, and hold for a few seconds, then back up and hold for a few seconds?
> 
> I can't find anything on this anywhere.
> ...



Extension 21's if you do them like BB Curl 21's     They would be killer btw...just finished extensions..hate em..but I love how my quads look when I'm doing them


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2004)

9/10/04

BW- 187

Legs
Tried to do some light re-had work.  It wasn't pretty.

bike- 5min. warm up

seated machine hip abduction
90/20x3

cybex supine leg ress
plate#7/12x3

cybex supine leg press (unilateral)
plate#2/15x3

dumbell SLDL
40/15x3

standing cable hip extension
plate#2/15x2

superset
a) square beam pull ups (on top beam of smith machine) bw/10,8,6
b) push ups- bw/25x3

supersets
a) seated calf raises-  225/10x4
b) standing calf raises- bw/20x4


comments:
UGH.  That was rough.  Knee felt akward and tender and at times hurt.  It is starting to be a pain walking down the street now.  This sucks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

Damn Patrick.  You sure you're ready to start rehabbing?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn Patrick.  You sure you're ready to start rehabbing?




the only way to find out if i was ready was to try.  I am going to need surgery I think.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the only way to find out if i was ready was to try.  I am going to need surgery I think.



Bummer!!!          Did you see your Doctor friend?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Bummer!!!          Did you see your Doctor friend?




One of my best freinds was his trainer but ever since he quite the guy never comes in anymore.  My father is freinds with some orthopedic surgeons so I have to waite until I go home in oct. for my cousins wedding to maybe see one of them.  It is really shitty right now.  I am terribly depressed and upset.  Legs are gettign smaller and weaker and I just can't grown if I am not trainig legs.  Also, no cardio so I am really going to shit right now.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 10, 2004)

Argh.  I wish you'd stop doing any leg work for a little longer, man.  The body just doesnt heal that quickly.  Let it rest!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2004)

I know man.  I just wanted to see.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Patrick.  Keep your Spirits High,  You'll be back, bigger and Better


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2004)

9/11/04

Bw-??  Forgot to weigh in

shoulders

incline bench press
225/8
225/6
225/5

seated dumbell front raises
20/12
25/10
30/8

prone incline dumbell reardelt raises
20/15
25/12x2

cabel side lateral raises
plate#3/15
plate#4/10x2

seated cambered bar shrugs (underneath bench)
225/12
275/10
295/10
315/10x2

comments:
workout felt okay.  rest intervals were short and was you go I go with training partner.  Since I can't stand to do overhead presses and seated dumbell presses are gettign old I decided to go with incline bench press since the angle is favorable to hit the anterior delt and I hate seated barbell presses since it hurts my shoudler getting the bar from underneath my chin around my head and wrecks my lower back.  Have done incline presses in about 4 months so it felt good.  I stopped 2 reps short of failure on each set.  The rest of the workout was boring.  I hate training body parts and get annoyed with single joint movements.  The shrugs were fun though since I can't stand up I did them with the bar underneath the bench which I haven't done in a long while.

knee comments:  OUCH!  Okay, monday I am calling the orthopedic surgeon and atempting to offer him 1 year free training and whatever money he needs on top of that to do whatever he has to do.  I am in pain and now since I am wlaking funny to keep pressure off my left leg my ankle and hip on the same leg are really taking a beating and hurting bad.  I need to get this fixed up.


On a fun side note.  One of my clients gave me tickets to the NY Jets season opener tomorrow against the Bengals so I am pretty pumped for that.  Hope the knee holds up!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2004)

God, I hope that he will consider your offer.  Sounds like a fair trade.  Best of luck man


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2004)

thanks.....he did it for another freind of mine so it is possible.  It isn;t like I don't know him.  We have talked many times and he refers rehab patients to me so we know each other pretty well.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2004)

Thats good to hear.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2004)

yeah.....mopre importantly......I GOT JETS TICKETS FOR TOMORROW!! I GOT JETS TICKETS!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2004)

Go GIANTS!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2004)

Screw that....go Cleveland Brown's.  they are my real team.  I am pysched to see the Jets play though.  Screw the Giants.  I would rather root for an AFC team than an NFC team.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2004)

lol  I like the Bears.. too bad they dont have much prospect this season *sigh*


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2004)

why not someone closer to were you live?  are you close to Denver?  How about the broncos.  maybe a team in Cali?  For some reason I could see you being a fan of the SanFransico 69ers


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2004)

God, I hate frisco!  I like the Bears because Orange and Blue are my 2 colors.  And also they won the superbowl the year I was born.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya no kiddin, I'd take ya up on the offer sweets!  How was your weekend??


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2004)

9/13/04

bw- 187

arms

DB skull crushers
55/6x5

barbell curls
115/4x5

dips
bw+90/15x1
bw+115/8
bw+115/5

preacher curls
85/10,8,6

reverse grip cable tricep pressdown (unilatera; crossbody)
plate#5/15
plate#6/12,10,10

seated dumbell hammer curls
30/15
35/12,10,10

cross body dumbel reverse grip wrist curls
15/8x5

superset
a) full ROM situps (feet elevated)- bw + 45/20x3
b) bicycles- bw/20x3

reverse hypers off the side of a bench
bw/15x3

comments:
Trained arms today since I missed yesterday to go to the Jets game.  Workout felt good. Nothing more to say.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ya no kiddin, I'd take ya up on the offer sweets!  How was your weekend??




Hey V, weekend was fun  .

how was yours?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hey V, weekend was fun  .
> 
> how was yours?



Very relaxing... ahhhh  Nice w/o!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 13, 2004)

so the Jets pulled out a W huh? curtis martin was on top sunday.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2004)

yeah oak, it was a sqweet game

9/13

Funk's food:

m1
7oz chicken
7oz sweetpotato
10fush caps

m2
2 turkey burgers
2 slices organic rye bread
apple

m3 (post workout)
2 scoops whey
creatine
2 rice cakes

m4
8oz chicken
salad
3tbsp Newmans Oil and vinegar
4 fish caps

m5
5 whites
3 whole
1c oats

m6
pro lab lean mass matrix

m7
6 oz chicken
1/2c oats
2 tbsp natty pb

totals
3386 calories
335 protein
259 carbs
109 fat


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey man, been awhile since I've been in here. How's everything going? Liking eating again? LOL W/O's looking great!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey man, been awhile since I've been in here. How's everything going? Liking eating again? LOL W/O's looking great!




Hey rock, thanks for stopping buy.  Yeah, I am enjoying eating again.  I am still not eating to much and full out bulking until I get my leg fixed and can train legs again.  So right now I am jsut maintaining weight.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Mornin babe!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Mornin babe!



hello


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got back from the Doctor (orthopedic surgeon).  I went in to have him look at my knee to see what is up.  He took x-ray's and everything and here is what he told me.  I didn't tear my meniscus (thank god!!).  I did however, sublex my knee and break up a bunch of cartalige which is why I heard a pop and why there is all that contiuous crunching going on.  he said that the reason I have pain is becuase (a) the knee was sublexed and (b) I have super tight quads!  LOL, he couldn't believe how high up my patella was sitting.  So I have to really take my stretching seriously now.  As far as what to do.  his recomendations were go to phyisical therapy for stretching and rehab.  I can work hamstrings but not quads for a minimum of 7-10days and then see how I feel.  After that I can squat again but only to 90 degrees (no more ass to the floor) until I no longer have pain.  then he said I may go deep if I want (he didn't really recomend it) and if I feel okay I can go back to doing olmpic lifts (cleans etc.).  I asked him what I owed him for the visit and the x-ray's and he told me nothing!  He said he didn't want my money, he doesn't need it.  he just wanted to make sure I was okay.  I kept asking to give him something and he said if I tried to mail him a check he would rip it up.  So finally he said "okay, how about you workout with me once a week as payment."  so I said "hell yeah".  So he then gave me a lecture on not having health insurance and that was it.  So who wants to train some hamstrings with me on friday!!!  I'm a gonna be deadliftin'


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2004)

GREAT NEWS P!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just got back from the Doctor (orthopedic surgeon).  I went in to have him look at my knee to see what is up.  He took x-ray's and everything and here is what he told me.  I didn't tear my meniscus (thank god!!).  I did however, sublex my knee and break up a bunch of cartalige which is why I heard a pop and why there is all that contiuous crunching going on.  he said that the reason I have pain is becuase (a) the knee was sublexed and (b) I have super tight quads!  LOL, he couldn't believe how high up my patella was sitting.  So I have to really take my stretching seriously now.  As far as what to do.  his recomendations were go to phyisical therapy for stretching and rehab.  I can work hamstrings but not quads for a minimum of 7-10days and then see how I feel.  After that I can squat again but only to 90 degrees (no more ass to the floor) until I no longer have pain.  then he said I may go deep if I want (he didn't really recomend it) and if I feel okay I can go back to doing olmpic lifts (cleans etc.).  I asked him what I owed him for the visit and the x-ray's and he told me nothing!  He said he didn't want my money, he doesn't need it.  he just wanted to make sure I was okay.  I kept asking to give him something and he said if I tried to mail him a check he would rip it up.  So finally he said "okay, how about you workout with me once a week as payment."  so I said "hell yeah".  So he then gave me a lecture on not having health insurance and that was it.  So who wants to train some hamstrings with me on friday!!!  I'm a gonna be deadliftin'




WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...that's awesome Patrick!! NO SURGERY!!!  Sounds like you have one hell of a cool doctor there...is he single?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice bro.  Looks like things are coming together.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats, man. 

 Very cool to know people like that.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2004)

Haha, that's awesome. P with the hookups.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2004)

9/14/04

BW- 186 (don't know why I weighed in light today.  I felt light.  Had some great cuts at this weight though so I was pumped about that.)

back

chin ups
bw + 65/3x6

neutral grip cybex machine row
250/5x4

wide grip pulldown
plate#11/15x3

prone incline DB face pulls (elbows out; transverse plane)
30/12
40/10x3

hypers
bw + 60/15x3

superset
a) hanging knee raises (dead hang)-  bw/10x3
b) pikes-  bw/12x3

v-ups
bw/10x3

45 degree calf raises
320/12x5

lower body stretching  


comments:
Work out felt great.  LOL, air suply was in my CD player (don't ask me why) so I was listening to that and singing out loud will doing the chins.  needless to say, people were looking. LOL.  I am psyched to get to deadlift this friday and startign monday will probably return to a legs/push/pull/off split.  thank god too, I am sick of training body parts.  I can't believe people do it year round.  It gets so damn boring to me.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

Velvet- sorry, doc is married.

Mono- yeah it was a really expensive visit!  he is a popular orthopedic surgeon and sports medecine doctor.  He does surgeries for a lot of the yankees, ny rangers and mets. This was an easy $500 visit.  The office visit was free and he paid for my x-ray's out of his pocket.

P- you know it man.  things are okay.

sat.- sometimes hookups aren't that bad.  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

Awesome news! You must be pretty stoked buddy! Good luck with the Deads and getting back into quads in 10 days!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

Congrats Patrick!!!  
Glad to see you'll be ok......now i can kick your butt without any guilt attached.


----------



## Var (Sep 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just got back from the Doctor (orthopedic surgeon).  I went in to have him look at my knee to see what is up.  He took x-ray's and everything and here is what he told me.  I didn't tear my meniscus (thank god!!).  I did however, sublex my knee and break up a bunch of cartalige which is why I heard a pop and why there is all that contiuous crunching going on.  he said that the reason I have pain is becuase (a) the knee was sublexed and (b) I have super tight quads!  LOL, he couldn't believe how high up my patella was sitting.  So I have to really take my stretching seriously now.  As far as what to do.  his recomendations were go to phyisical therapy for stretching and rehab.  I can work hamstrings but not quads for a minimum of 7-10days and then see how I feel.  After that I can squat again but only to 90 degrees (no more ass to the floor) until I no longer have pain.  then he said I may go deep if I want (he didn't really recomend it) and if I feel okay I can go back to doing olmpic lifts (cleans etc.).  I asked him what I owed him for the visit and the x-ray's and he told me nothing!  He said he didn't want my money, he doesn't need it.  he just wanted to make sure I was okay.  I kept asking to give him something and he said if I tried to mail him a check he would rip it up.  So finally he said "okay, how about you workout with me once a week as payment."  so I said "hell yeah".  So he then gave me a lecture on not having health insurance and that was it.  So who wants to train some hamstrings with me on friday!!!  I'm a gonna be deadliftin'



Thats great news, Patrick!  Congrats!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2004)

9/15/04

bw- 186 (???)

chest

bench press
275/3x6    90sec rest interval

15 degree incline dumbell presses
100/10,8,6,6

cable cross over
40/15x3

decline dumbell flyes
45/12x3


Comments:
Easy day.  Nothing close to failure at all.  Taking it easy this week to prepare for my new split on monday.  275 was light.  100lb dumbell were super light.  the other two exercises are just BS.  The only bad thing was that I forgot to stretch my legs at the end (DAMN IT...STUPID, STUPID, STUPID.)


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just got back from the Doctor (orthopedic surgeon). I went in to have him look at my knee to see what is up. He took x-ray's and everything and here is what he told me. I didn't tear my meniscus (thank god!!). I did however, sublex my knee and break up a bunch of cartalige which is why I heard a pop and why there is all that contiuous crunching going on. he said that the reason I have pain is becuase (a) the knee was sublexed and (b) I have super tight quads! LOL, he couldn't believe how high up my patella was sitting. So I have to really take my stretching seriously now. As far as what to do. his recomendations were go to phyisical therapy for stretching and rehab. I can work hamstrings but not quads for a minimum of 7-10days and then see how I feel. After that I can squat again but only to 90 degrees (no more ass to the floor) until I no longer have pain. then he said I may go deep if I want (he didn't really recomend it) and if I feel okay I can go back to doing olmpic lifts (cleans etc.). I asked him what I owed him for the visit and the x-ray's and he told me nothing! He said he didn't want my money, he doesn't need it. he just wanted to make sure I was okay. I kept asking to give him something and he said if I tried to mail him a check he would rip it up. So finally he said "okay, how about you workout with me once a week as payment." so I said "hell yeah". So he then gave me a lecture on not having health insurance and that was it. So who wants to train some hamstrings with me on friday!!! I'm a gonna be deadliftin'


Hey Patrick, it made me very happy to hear that!!!! That is great news man!!!

I have to tell you, torn cartilage can be fixed now with a little glucosamine and chondroitin. 
Man that is great news....Congratulations is all I can say...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

Psst... thought I owed you one of these!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

How many times a day is stretching required?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 15, 2004)

Glad to see you got good news P.

Don't forget to fucking stretch


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2004)

Tony- thanks man, appreciate the well wishes

BC- I love it when you "psst" me

P- going to try and stretch once a day

Ian- thanks bro.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2004)

Funk's Food

9/15

Meal 1
1/2c oats
6oz chicken
10 fish caps

Meal 2
5 egg whites
3 whole
1c oats

Meal 3
2 turkey burgers
2 slives organic rye bread
apple

meal 4 (post workout)
2 scoops whey
5g creatine
2 rice cakes

meal 5
6oz chicken
7oz sweetpotato
salad
4tbsp Newman's oil and vinegar

meal 6
prolab lean mass matrix MRP
1c frozen mized berries
2tbsp natt pb

meal 7
1 can albacore
2tbsp safflower oil mayo
apple

totals
3738 calories
321 protein
302 carbs
136 fat

Diet comments:
Well my cals have been at maintenace (3200-3800) for the past couple of weeks because I haven;t been able to train legs.  Once I get back to training legs full time I will bump them up and try and put on some more size.  My diet has been pretty darn clean (even though some would consider the post workout insulin spike and the organic all natural bread not clean.  In my opinion I feel they are fine when maintaing or bulking) and I feel pretty good.  This is by far the thickest and leanest I have ever lookd at 187-190lbs so I am pretty happy about that.  Still I am lacking though.  For the past couple of weeks I have been reading and thinking about this:
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=901 
I have not come to a conclusion if i will use it or not.  Just been thinking about it though.  i will keep ya posted if I decide to give it a try.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

If you are thinking of M-1T, let me know.  First off Vegas bet will be off lol  
Second in my fear of the PH/PS ban, I aquired raw powder.  Let me know if you want a gram.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2004)

P- why would vegas be off?  I was thinking about running it until after vegas so that I can get my leg totally ready to squat heavy.  there is no way I am going on something anabolic without squating.  what kind of raw powder did ya buy?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just got back from the Doctor (orthopedic surgeon).  I went in to have him look at my knee to see what is up.  He took x-ray's and everything and here is what he told me.  I didn't tear my meniscus (thank god!!).  I did however, sublex my knee and break up a bunch of cartalige which is why I heard a pop and why there is all that contiuous crunching going on.  he said that the reason I have pain is becuase (a) the knee was sublexed and (b) I have super tight quads!  LOL, he couldn't believe how high up my patella was sitting.  So I have to really take my stretching seriously now.  As far as what to do.  his recomendations were go to phyisical therapy for stretching and rehab.  I can work hamstrings but not quads for a minimum of 7-10days and then see how I feel.  After that I can squat again but only to 90 degrees (no more ass to the floor) until I no longer have pain.  then he said I may go deep if I want (he didn't really recomend it) and if I feel okay I can go back to doing olmpic lifts (cleans etc.).  I asked him what I owed him for the visit and the x-ray's and he told me nothing!  He said he didn't want my money, he doesn't need it.  he just wanted to make sure I was okay.  I kept asking to give him something and he said if I tried to mail him a check he would rip it up.  So finally he said "okay, how about you workout with me once a week as payment."  so I said "hell yeah".  So he then gave me a lecture on not having health insurance and that was it.  So who wants to train some hamstrings with me on friday!!!  I'm a gonna be deadliftin'


Just saw this.  THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS PATRICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations .


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2004)

thanks JD


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> P- why would vegas be off?  I was thinking about running it until after vegas so that I can get my leg totally ready to squat heavy.  there is no way I am going on something anabolic without squating.  what kind of raw powder did ya buy?



I mean the Vegas weight bet lol 

I have some raw M-1T from Designer Supps.  I have 3 grams.  1 gram suspended in olive oil(99ml) will equal 10mg per ml  Leaving you with 1000mg.  I had more, but have been selling it for big$$ to my friends lol  15$ shipped for you.  Let me know.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2004)

I am stil unsure as to whether I want to do it or not.  And now I am thinking that if I am going to do PS I may as well do the real thing.  Why don't you use your shit when you get going in the weight room after a few weeks?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

I dont know..  I bought it out of impulse.  With a sound diet, I havent trained even 6 months.  I think I should go for a while before I dabble with them, if I ever do.  They will probably expire lol
I am indecisive.


----------



## Var (Sep 16, 2004)

Suprised to see you considering this Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah I am indicisve too.


var, why are you surprised?  You have never considered stuff like this before?  Everyone considers it.  I am not sure i will so it but I like to check it out and learn about it in case i decided to some day.  The thing about it is I don't want to look back and think that I did it all wrong and missed out on some great gains because I didn't try this stuff.  On the flip side I don't want to look back and say that I didn't do this all my self and needed to be "assisted" somehow to get where I am.  that is where I am at right now.....A crossroads if you will.


----------



## Var (Sep 16, 2004)

You and I PM'd a couple times about this before we really knew each other.  Do you remember?  Just suprised because of some of what we talked about.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah, I will probably puss out but I like to research it.  Even if I do it I wil still feel like a cheater and feel like I cheated myself.  I don't know if I can live with that.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Thats where I am at.  Fucking 'Pride' lol  I did research it a lot though.  I have everything that is needed to.  Just need to take the final step.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Did you look into flights yet?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you look into flights yet?



I am squaring that shit away right now. I wanted to waite to see about my physical therapy and how much it would cost but since I know the therapist that ownes the place he is giving it to me for free so I got the loot now.     I'll check out this weekend.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2004)

Damn Pride....LOL


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 16, 2004)

What goal do you feel you'll be cheating by going the "alternate" route?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yeah, I will probably puss out but I like to research it.  Even if I do it I wil still feel like a cheater and feel like I cheated myself.  I don't know if I can live with that.


I read this after I responded to your PM Patrick.  The decision to use assistance is complicated and there are many things to consider. But I felt the need to comment on your quote above.

If you use, and then enter a natural BB show then yes, you are cheating.  If you decide to use to gain lean muscle mass and strength for personal reasons who are your cheating?  No one.  People use all kinds of drugs for certain things... Caffeine, alcohol, nicotine, aspirin, ibuprofen, paxil, zocor, viagra, sleeping pills, motion sickness meds, the list goes on and on.  Not to mention the current craze on plastic surgery, breast implants (male and female), calf implants, for aesthetic improvement. No one thinks a thing of it.  But if a guy wants to put on some lean mass and gain some strength, they want to throw his ass in jail.  That's not really fair... is it?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry guys, I think I am being misunderstood when I say cheating.  I have a lot of freinds that are "on" or were "on" at one point.  I have nothing against it if people want to do it and never once do I look down my nose at them for making that choice.  I never look at them and think or say "they are bigger then me because of the drugs."  or "they are stronger then me becasue of the drugs."  It is not cheating at all.  The drugs don't take away the hard work, the dedication, the detail to diet and the detail to supplementation.  When I say cheating I am saying it for myself.  Like PreMeir said (actaully we have had this conversation before) it comes down to a pride thing with me.  If I put stuff in me that makes me gain 10lbs in 8 weeks o makes me up my bench press or whatever.  That is 8lbs that would not normally be there.  So in my mind I say to myself that I cheated my way to those 8lbs.  Who knows, those 8lbs may have taken a year, even two, to get but if I did them that way and let them come natrually then I feel that I worked for that and I am a little more proud of the accomplishment then if I rushed it.  Not that it isn;t hard work to gain that weight when "on" either but I feel like I am cheating myself out of the struggle that it really would take me to reach my goals, that's all.  I don't me cheating as in I am better than someone else.  It all comes down to my own pride and bull headed mentality.  Sorry  if I offended anyone but I think I was just misunderstood.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 16, 2004)

I say, if you decide to go the alternate route, do the real thing.  Fuck PH/PS, if i could turn back time i wouldn't have done ONE, i would've just gotten some tren and deca or something along those lines.  My buddy who is your height, has finally surpassed you in mass (it took him four 8 week cycles to do it though).  He's tipping the scales at 193lbs, however because he has no clue what he is doing in between cycles he loses anywhere fro 5-15 lbs and i'm not talking post cycle weight loss, i'm talking in the months following his cycle he will lose a couple of pounds here and there because he does not understand how much food he has to eat to maintain that mass.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> I say, if you decide to go the alternate route, do the real thing.  Fuck PH/PS, if i could turn back time i wouldn't have done ONE, i would've just gotten some tren and deca or something along those lines.  My buddy who is your height, has finally surpassed you in mass (it took him four 8 week cycles to do it though).  He's tipping the scales at 193lbs, however because he has no clue what he is doing in between cycles he loses anywhere fro 5-15 lbs.




okay, thanks a lot........who the fuck posted this?  Yan or Sweaty Pat?  lol.  Fuck your buddy, he is a pussy.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 16, 2004)

don't worry bro, you'll whip in the gym...he's a real pussy and if i can whip his ass, you can hand him a new one.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Sorry  if I offended anyone but I think I was just misunderstood.


No offense taken whatsoever .


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

Good morning sweetie


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2004)

morning kid


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> morning kid



  I'm old enuff to be your mother young man     Ok, well maybe not, but I AM older than you


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2004)

you aren't pld enough to be my mother.....you are however old enough to be my girlfreind!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2004)

9/17/04

BW- 187

Legs (well technically just hamstrings since I am not allowed to train quads or squat for another week.)

First time training legs in 4 weeks!!  YIPEEEEEEEE

Warm up- bike 5min.

deadlift (from floor)
335/5x6

lying leg curl
120/10x4

seated calf raise
240/8x4

45 degree calf raise
340/10x4

stretching.........and more stretching........still more stretching......lots of stretching.

Comments:
First day back to legs in 4 weeks.  Felt pretty good.  I didn't go heavy or do anything crazy.  I went with a light weight and did less reps but more sets to let the fatigue accumulate over the workout instead of just blasting mylsef right out of the gate.  Nothing fancy today, just wanted to see how my knee felt.  Physical therapy starts tuesday.  Been stretching a lot, man I am tight!!  Quads look small to me due to the lay off.  Hopefully they come back quick.  Other than that, knee felt okay, legs feel good (and sore).  We shall see how the knee feels tomorrow morning.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you aren't pld enough to be my mother.....you are however old enough to be my girlfreind!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 9/17/04
> 
> BW- 187
> 
> ...



WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, great news Patrick!


----------



## Yanick (Sep 17, 2004)

you ass, wound up DL'ing anyway.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 17, 2004)

wtf... you said you didnt train quads, but you did DL's?  Were those stiff deads? 

 And thats awesome you're getting back into the gym so quick.  Whats the deal with the torn cartiledge?  Is it going to be a recurring problem, now?  Or is it something that can heal?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2004)

YAn- yup...lol

Mono- Dl are more in the hips for me anyway.  Plus I have rested 4 weeks already, the doc didn't know that.  these were regular deadlifts.  I felt fine too.  We shall tomorrow but so far so good.  The cartalige will just be broken up in there forever I am guessing.  I sublexed my left shoulder when I was 16 playing football so that is why it cracks so loud and gives me pain time and time again.  Oh well, just another thing to live with I guess.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

Yup, the cartlige in the knee is a pain.  you should hear mine when I squat deep.  Sounds like someone is walking on rice krispies lol  

They can fix it with a scope..


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 17, 2004)

This will sound like a foolish question, but what kind of stretches are you doing?  I bet you can't wait to hit the squats again.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I sublexed my left shoulder when I was 16 playing football so that is why it cracks so loud and gives me pain time and time again.  Oh well, just another thing to live with I guess.



Sometimes i feel like an old man with all my injuries, i can't imagine what you feel like.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> This will sound like a foolish question, but what kind of stretches are you doing?  I bet you can't wait to hit the squats again.



Not a foolish question at all actually.  A lot of my stretching right now is self myofascial release which is performed on the foam roller.  I use it for my illiotibial band, hamstings, quads and calves.  That gives me an amazing stretch.  my static stretches are some yoga things that a few girls taught me like the hamstring sretch lying on back, the pigeon for your ITB and glute medius.   I recommend the book Real men do Yoga also.  It was recommended to me by a friend of mine that is the strength coach at colorado state.  it is an athletic point of view of yoga and very basic.  I never took stretching seriously until now (actually until after I saw were my patella was sitting in the x-ray..YIKES..lol).  my legs feel great afterwards though.  And yes, I can't waite to squat (or squat deep I should say) again.  A couple weeks of parallel squats and I should be back to sinkin' em ATG in no time.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Sometimes i feel like an old man with all my injuries, i can't imagine what you feel like.




the only sure injury that they have diagnosed for you is being a pussy.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 17, 2004)

fuck you.  don't forget i know where you live and work biatch.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Sounds like things are going well Patrick! Don't overdo it though


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2004)

9/18/04

bw- 187

this bodpart split ends today.  Mon. I am going pull/push/legs/off/ repeat for awhile....Look out, I may grow!!

delts/tri's traps

seated DB press
80/5x4

reverse peck deck
165/15
180/12x3

cable unilateral side raise (no rest inbetween arms)
plate#4/12,10,7

dumbell skullcrusher
50/10x3

pressdown
stack/12x2

barbell shrugs (went light to save the knee.....overhand grip)
275/12x3

yoga (hehe)


comments:
workout felt great.  worked out with this girl.  She forced me into yoga after the training session.  LMAO.  I kept laughing so loud when the teacher would say stupid shit like "Feel the pose...commit to it....relax and recieve information from the pose."  I am like "Lady the only informaiton I am recieving is that it hurts and I can't do it."  Whatever, it was funnny.  Then we went to dinner and did some cardio (hehe)....funny, my knee felt fine during that.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 9/18/04
> 
> comments:
> workout felt great.  worked out with this girl.  She forced me into yoga after the training session.  LMAO.  I kept laughing so loud when the teacher would say stupid shit like "Feel the pose...commit to it....relax and recieve information from the pose."  I am like "Lady the only informaiton I am recieving is that it hurts and I can't do it."  Whatever, it was funnny.  Then we went to dinner and did some cardio (hehe)....funny, my knee felt fine during that.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey BP.....I'll get to your PM later.  I gotta run and train 5 clients in a row......Damn, I am tired.  BLAH!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 19, 2004)

np bro take your time


----------



## Monolith (Sep 19, 2004)

Did you fingerblast her?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 19, 2004)

Nice shoulder workout Patrick, strength is really looking good man. Keep it up!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2004)

Monstar- thanks for stopping by man

Mono- a little bit.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

Patrick got some.  

How was she (1-10)?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

10


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey P... did you make the call?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

no.....lol, not talking about that here though....hehe.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no.....lol, not talking about that here though....hehe.



LOL... was just wondering if you did and if you were still talking to me depending on how it went!   

How's your day?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, I did talk to her this morning.


My day is okay, not to many fat animals to train today, mondays are slow for me, so that is nice.  The less fat animals I have to deal with the better.

yours?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

My split for the next few weeks is going to be:
Day1- upper push
day2- upper pull
day3- legs
day4-rest
repeat or rest another day if needed.

I will alternate between high rep and low rep days since everything will be hit twice a week.  On the pull day I may do something like when I go heavy with chest I will go light with shoulder press.  Then on the next day heavy on the shoulder press and higher reps on the chest press.


9/20/04

BW- 186

upper pull

pull ups
bw + 35/4
bw + 55/3x3

close grip cable row
plate#16/6
plate#17/6x2

prone incline dumbell face pull (elbows wide; transverse plane)
50/8
55/8x2

dumbell hammer curls (standing)
40/6x4

pinch plates to failure
two 10lb plates in each hand x 3 sets

hangin straight leg raises (wings)
bw/12x3

cardio- Arc trainer- 20min. of Hill intervals at level 10.

Comments:
Blah, I am wiped out after this.  I did all the resistance training in about 30-40min and then banged out the cardio.  It was my first time doing cardio since the knee injury.  It felt good and i opted to do something with no impact.  Tomorrow I start physical therapy on the knee.  Don't know why my bodyweight was down this morning?  Oh well.  It is going to go up pretty quick now that I can train legs again.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey Funk, no time no read....

I have been very stressed out with the hurricanes and all and have not been able to catch up with journals....So today, I am going to try...

How's the knee?  

Have a great day man


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

hey tony...no prob.  the knee feels okay.  Sometimes a littl pain but not bad at all.
Hope you are okay with all that huricane stuff going on.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Funkadelic


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Funkadelic




you rang?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

9/20

funk's food

meal 1
2 turkey burgers
2 slices sprouted whole grain bread
apple

meal 2
1 can albacore tuna
2tbsp safflower mayo
1c oatmeal

meal 3
6oz chicken
11ox sweetpotato
10fish caps

meal 4 (post workout)
2 scoops whey
5g creatine
2 rice cakes

meal 5
5 egg whites
3 whole eggs
1c oatmeal

meal 6
7.5oz chicken
salad
3tbsps Newman's own Oil and Vinegar

meal 7
1 prolab lean mass matrix MRP
1c frozen mixed berries
3tbsp natural pb

totals
3964 cals
335g protein
333g carbs
140 fats


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you rang?



Rang?  This is a ghetto knock!  

Jodi and JLB want to dress us as girls for Halloween in Vegas.  I think you will make a good blonde


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

fuck that....I am leaving that sunday which is halloween.....hey, can you AIM so we can discuss our hotel arrangments?  I know you wanted one bed and all but I don't really think that is such a good idea.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

No.. no AIM here at work.  Came to chat.  I am busty a bit at work, but will be in there.  Im 'cold' http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/cgi-bin/irc/irc.cgi


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

okay, I am in there


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No.. no AIM here at work. Came to chat. I am busty a bit at work, but will be in there. Im 'cold' http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/cgi-bin/irc/irc.cgi


 You are  what   at work  ? LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Yea, im at work.  And im back in there.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You are  what   at work  ? LOL




Don't make fun of him.  He tries so hard.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 20, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck that....I am leaving that sunday which is halloween.....hey, can you AIM so we can discuss our hotel arrangments? I know you wanted one bed and all but I don't really think that is such a good idea.


In this case where am I going to sleep


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> In this case where am I going to sleep



Are you going to the olympia??  I'lll stay an extra day for you.  

Or are you talking about were you are going to sleep after the halloween party we are going to go to?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 20, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Are you going to the olympia?? I'lll stay an extra day for you.
> 
> Or are you talking about were you are going to sleep after the halloween party we are going to go to?


Neither or actually cause I had no clue what the hell you two were referencing. I was just throwing some excitement in the middle of your journal  
Not that it's boring, I've been following it just not posting  
What halloween party???


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

the halloween party that I am going to invite you too.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 20, 2004)

Date/Time? C'mon Pat, don't mind if I stop the whole Pfunk thing right there... Anyway, what halloween party? I'm already dressed


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Date/Time? C'mon Pat, don't mind if I stop the whole Pfunk thing right there... Anyway, what halloween party? I'm already dressed




I don't know.  If I find one, do you want to go?  Although you probably ownt want to travel into the city on a sun. night and then have to go back to worko n monday.  I do have a place you can stay though.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 20, 2004)

Gimme details, I'll give you an answer hun 

I'm outta here 4 the night... PreM has my #... let me know what you guys are doing


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Damn, I will be in Vegas, not NYC


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

Come to NYC


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

When?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Date/Time? C'mon Pat, don't mind if I stop the whole Pfunk thing right there... Anyway, what halloween party? I'm already dressed


Now why is it you can call him Pat, but with the rest of us he gets pissy?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

Premier- whenever the hell you want

JD- she has a better body than you guys do so she can get away with it.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning   Make sure you take lots of pics of your adventures in vegas


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 21, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Now why is it you can call him Pat, but with the rest of us he gets pissy?


  I just did that out of nowhere... If he corrects me it's back to the Funk_Master


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 21, 2004)

I've always called him Pat, and he never complained about it.  Isn't that right, Pat?   
(Does this mean Patrick thinks I have a great body too.  )


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2004)

Max you got real problems...lol


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2004)

9/21/04

BW- 187

upper push

bench press
295/2x4

dips
bw + 145/5x4

bilateral Dumbell front raises
25/12x3

bilateral db lateral raises
20/12x3

cable external shoulder rotation
7.5/12x3

swiss ball pikes
bw/10
then with an oblique twist durning concentric
bw/14x2

Full ROM decline situps holding olympic bar across chest
bw + 95/10
bw + 105/10
bw + 115/10

Comments:
Fast workout.  You go I go with training partner and we finishe din 35min.  The bench work felt good and my bar speed was pretty fast (or at least faster than I can ever remeber moving this weight).  This dips felt fine, could have probably gone heavier than that.  Pretty good workout.  Off to physical therapy for the knee.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 21, 2004)

Okay so here's the plan... 
I weigh just over 150 so when you decide to move the bench press up a little... mmm if my calculations serve me correct that would be doubling your current bench


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

Girlfriend or fuckfriend?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 21, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Girlfriend or fuckfriend?


Was that in reference to me?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

No LOL - About Funkys *Cardio *


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh LOL... Cuz I went back through my last post and it sounded sexual but I didn't mean it that way


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2004)

Went to physical therapy today for the knee.  A freind of mine owns a physical therapy place so he took me in.  He was laughing so hard at how tight I am.  All the therapists there came to try and stretch me out.....lol.  I have a lot of stretching to do.

Anyway on a side note it was really cool there.  I have been thinking about what I want to go back to school for to work on my masters and I just can't pick one thing as I am interested in so much.  One day it is nurse practitioner.  The next it is Nutrition Scientist.  The next it is pharmacology.  And then ofcourse in the back of my head is always the idea of going to medical school to be an endocrinologist.  My point is that after being there today it hit me.....a masters in physical therapy??  I mean, why not?  It is pretty much what I do right now anyway and I have studied a ton of physiology and anatomy.  It sounds like a damn fine idea.  I know a lot of people in the business so gettign a job wotn be hard.  Who knows, I'll sleep on it and see what I want to be tomorrow...lol.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Girlfriend or fuckfriend?




get your mind out of the gutter......We had dinner and then went back to the gym and ran on the treadmill.   


Actually, she is a friend I guess.  I don't know....I want her to be my girlfreind. I like her.  She is cool and sweet and we have a good time and a ton of stuff in common.  She is really pretty too.  On sat. night we went to dinner at a steakhouse.  To make things even better she offered to let me sit ant the bar so I could watch the Notre Dame football game (and she hates football!!) ahd she rubbed my back while I watched and ate steak......Now that is awesome!!  LOL....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea P.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great idea P.



Thanks, every now and again, if I concentrate real hard I get a good one.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (Sep 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Went to physical therapy today for the knee.  A freind of mine owns a physical therapy place so he took me in.  He was laughing so hard at how tight I am.  All the therapists there came to try and stretch me out.....lol.  I have a lot of stretching to do.
> 
> Anyway on a side note it was really cool there.  I have been thinking about what I want to go back to school for to work on my masters and I just can't pick one thing as I am interested in so much.  One day it is nurse practitioner.  The next it is Nutrition Scientist.  The next it is pharmacology.  And then ofcourse in the back of my head is always the idea of going to medical school to be an endocrinologist.  My point is that after being there today it hit me.....a masters in physical therapy??  I mean, why not?  It is pretty much what I do right now anyway and I have studied a ton of physiology and anatomy.  It sounds like a damn fine idea.  I know a lot of people in the business so gettign a job wotn be hard.  Who knows, I'll sleep on it and see what I want to be tomorrow...lol.




My vote goes to pharmacology!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> get your mind out of the gutter......We had dinner and then went back to the gym and ran on the treadmill.
> 
> 
> Actually, she is a friend I guess.  I don't know....I want her to be my girlfreind. I like her.  She is cool and sweet and we have a good time and a ton of stuff in common.  She is really pretty too.  On sat. night we went to dinner at a steakhouse.  To make things even better she offered to let me sit ant the bar so I could watch the Notre Dame football game (and she hates football!!) ahd she rubbed my back while I watched and ate steak......Now that is awesome!!  LOL....


  Who me, mind in the gutter?  

Sounds great Funky.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey good luck with that girl, dude.  Sounds like you're almost there, now just gotta seal the deal.  What worked best for me, in such late stages of the game, was "fake sweetness".  Can't tell you how many times they fell for that.  Now, you seem like a nice guy so you could probably pull it off even better then me.  Of coarse you probably got your own methods, but it never hurts to mix up your strategies.  Now go get her!  (And don't take, "Stop, or I'll call the cops!", for an answer.  That just means she's playing "hard to restrain".)


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2004)

Max, you are the man.....lol

Mono- pharmaclolgy....lol, I think that is your calling not mine.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

you guys are funny...Those are big aspirations P, way to go!  You sound like a really smart guy!

Oh, and good morning


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2004)

Don't be fooled.  I sound smart but I am anything but.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

I don't believe that


----------



## Flex (Sep 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Actually, she is a friend I guess.  I don't know....I want her to be my girlfreind. I like her.  She is cool and sweet and we have a good time and a ton of stuff in common.  She is really pretty too.  On sat. night we went to dinner at a steakhouse.  To make things even better she offered to let me sit ant the bar so I could watch the Notre Dame football game (and she hates football!!) ahd she rubbed my back while I watched and ate steak......Now that is awesome!!  LOL....



sounds like a keeper  

why don't you tell her how you feel?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 22, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> why don't you tell her how you feel?



Have you STILL not told her yet?!    Yeesh!   

Morning Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2004)

When the time and place is right I will tell her.......Now get off my back britchick.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2004)

9/22/04

BW- 187

Legs (first time squatting in 4 weeks, since the injury.  Went real light)

bike- 4min. warm up

squats
135/8
185/8
225/8x5

sldl
275/8x3

seated leg curl
200/12x3

seated calf raise
225/10x4

stretching.  lots of stretching.

Comments:
Went really light on squats.  225 felt like nothing but I want to ease back into it, no need to rush and set myself back anymore.  Basically just went for reps today and took it easy on the legs.  I am sore already from the squats and I am psyched to see my quads swollen again.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 9/22/04
> 
> BW- 187
> 
> ...



  you must feel grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2004)

yes, I feel great....sore, but great.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 22, 2004)

When the moment is right, itll just happen.

I had a crush on this one chick for like 2 years before I asked her out. It was hard but I never regretted it. I know you dont wanna risk what you have but its so worth it to find out because then youll never have to regret it later in life


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Have you STILL not told her yet?!    Yeesh!
> 
> Morning Patrick.



You gave me advice.. "Never tell how you really feel"


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Damn P.. someday I will be as strong as you.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn P.. someday I will be as strong as you.




LOL, we're gettin' old P.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't be fooled.  I sound smart but I am anything but.


Don't worry, i believe you.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Don't worry, i believe you.




I know


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You gave me advice.. "Never tell how you really feel"



Jake...that must have related to a different situation, maybe a negative one    I'd be the last person to give that advice... I can't keep my feelings to myself... they just tend to spew!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

Morning Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

Morning dear.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

Morning Patrick


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

Morning Dear


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 23, 2004)

morning patrick...please dont call me dear   

you better tell that chick how you feel before somebody else snags her dude. opportunity is knockin bro.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

I know I know.  I think that she knows how I feel but I need to let her know.  I have to waite until next weekend now as she has to go to dinner iwth her cousin on friday night and sat. is a "girls night out" for her.  I will let her know.  This poor girl though, I feel bad for her.  She has so much faith in me and everything I do.  She honestly believes that I can do anything.  Whenever I say "I can't do that"  she always says "yes you can, you are Patrick, you can do anything."  She thinks to highly of me.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

by the way BP...how are the workouts?

Oh and....good morning Dear.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 23, 2004)

Maybe you just dont think enough of yourself.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

Maybe not.  I don't think I am as wonderful as she thinks I am though....lol


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 23, 2004)

how are the workouts? hmmm how can i say this without beating around the bush? you're a sadistic fucker! i can hardly walk lol. luckily for you i enjoy pain.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> how are the workouts? hmmm how can i say this without beating around the bush? you're a sadistic fucker! i can hardly walk lol. luckily for you i enjoy pain.




Well, that is a good thing.  JUst make sure you are recovering enough between them so that you are overtraining.  hang with this plan for about 6-8 weeks, then we can change things up.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

hey P ... getting ready for Vegas?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

you bet your a$$


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

damn responsibility and buying houses ... next year we'll be going.  

Are you taking in any shows this year?

I see you're hanging with Prem ... should be a few stories with you two hanging out. 

Then ... you'll meet some of the lovely ladies ... Jodi (again) ... BritChick ... any other IM'er going that you may meet?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

Am I taking in any shows this year?  Do you mean am I competing this year?  I'd like to in the spring if that is what you are asking me.


Yes, me and Pre will be quite a motley crue.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

no ... I meant at Vegas, are you going to any of the Olympia shows?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

I'd like to go to the Olympia.  I don't have tickets yet.  I will decide when I am there if I want to purchase them or not.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know I know.  I think that she knows how I feel but I need to let her know.  I have to waite until next weekend now as she has to go to dinner iwth her cousin on friday night and sat. is a "girls night out" for her.  I will let her know.  This poor girl though, I feel bad for her.  She has so much faith in me and everything I do.  She honestly believes that I can do anything.  Whenever I say "I can't do that"  she always says "yes you can, you are Patrick, you can do anything."  She thinks to highly of me.


Oh, so she's hot *and* delusional.......nice!!!  
(Lucky dog.)


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

LMAO....I actually tell her that she is delusional.....good call max.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Don't you and Jake get into any fights out there. Who knows the damage that would be done with you guys combined LOL


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2004)

The only fighting I may do is mud wrestliing in a strip club.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 24, 2004)

Vegas strip clubs.....


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Vegas strip clubs.....




you bet


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Can I come then???


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 24, 2004)

Only been to Vegas once and it was for a volleyball tournament. I did, however, visit the Crazy Horse II while I was there. Only word I could say all night was "WOW"


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2004)

rock- defenitly

SF- crazy horse has a great reputation.  the one in cleveland, were I grew up, is pretty choice as well.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> The only fighting I may do is mud wrestliing in a strip club.



I'm still invited right?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'm still invited right?




who the hell did you think i was going to mud wreslte??  Certainly not Jake


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh my. Two pictures come to mind. One involves greeky. The other scares the hell out of me.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Oh my. Two pictures come to mind. One involves greeky. The other scares the hell out of me.



LMAO


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 24, 2004)

Guess I need to pack a bathing suit.. 

Well, I could just wrestle in my undies..


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 24, 2004)

Nah. Naked. Otherwise you'll have laundry to do.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Well, I could just wrestle in my undies..




Is there any other way??  Well, I can think of one other way but we gotta saving somethign for the hotel room.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Oh my. Two pictures come to mind. One involves greeky. The other scares the hell out of me.



Woah, whats goin on here?  You think it scares the hell out of you! 

I cant wait to hit the buffets!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 24, 2004)

Redspy says the Monte Carlo has a good buffet.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2004)

P- we are going to be eating a heck of a lot....lol!!!

9/14

Bw- 187

upper pull

support rows (horizontal grip; weight not including bar)
160/12
170/12
180/8

wide grip pull down
plate#14/10x3

one arm DB row
100/10x2

square beam pull ups (for grip work)
bw + 25/4x3

barbell shrugs
225/20x4

barbell curls
95/12x2

cardio- 20min. bike, moderate intensity

lots of stretching


comments:
felt good.  grip was shot by the end.  couldn't hold on to anythign if i wanted to

on a side note I am super excited because I am going to see Dr. Ken Leistner give a training seminar tomorrow and I believe Dave Draper will also be there to speak.  really excited to see Dr. Ken though as he is defenitly one of my favorites when it comes to reading about training.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> on a side note I am super excited because I am going to see Dr. Ken Leistner give a training seminar tomorrow and I believe Dave Draper will also be there to speak.  really excited to see Dr. Ken though as he is defenitly one of my favorites when it comes to reading about training.



wtf? where is this?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2004)

shit yan, got to this post late.  it was at mid-city gym in midtown.  it was pretty fucking funny too!!  Doc was going bonkers on the audience.  LOL.  this women asked about cardio and he starts yelling....."all these women do cardio and they think they are in shape because they can run a 10K.  Mean while that got a fat shit hanging mess off their asses!  Try squatin' 20 reps with the heaviest weight you can.  Rest 60sec and then do it again and we will see what kind of shape you are in.  If my language offeneds anyone i am sorry but I am a bad motherfucker."  LMAO.....We were rolling on the floor.  Doc was off the hook today.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2004)

9/25/04

Bw- 187

Upper push

After hearing Doc Leistner speak I was all fired up for this workout so the rest intervals were very short (ala leistner) and the pace was insane.


Overhead barbell press (standing....first time doing these since I hurt my knee doing them so I didn't go to heavy.)
165/5x3

DB bench press
100/12,10,8,8

cable cross over
plate#6/20
plate#7/15
plate#8/10

reverse grip crossbody tricep pressdown
plate#6/15x3

hanging knee raises (dead hang)
bw/12x3


Comments:
Like I said, the pace was insane.  My heart rate was through the roof and stayed through the roof the entire time.  The overheads were easy and 165 felt light as a feather, I was just nervous to push it up over 200 again until I feel the knee is 100%.  DB bench press was easy and none of the sets were to failure.  I felt good, really pumped after hearing the seminar today.  Dr. Leistner is right, it isn't about the drugs....it is just about working harder than the next guy....and the machine continues.  

On a side note a bit bummed out today.  beed kind of hanging out with/seeing, whatever you want to call it, this girl.  She is 34 (and I am 25).  Age is not a problem to me at all, I could care less.  But today she gave me the "I wish you were older" speech and "The age thing kind of bothers me."  I was pretty upset with that.  She left to go out iwth her freinds tonight, we kissed and she said she would see me tomorrow but I am pretty upset that this bothers her.  Age is just in your head.  it is just a number.  It shouldn't ruin a good thing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> On a side note a bit bummed out today.  beed kind of hanging out with/seeing, whatever you want to call it, this girl.  She is 34 (and I am 25).  Age is not a problem to me at all, I could care less.  But today she gave me the "I wish you were older" speech and "The age thing kind of bothers me."  I was pretty upset with that.  She left to go out iwth her friends tonight, we kissed and she said she would see me tomorrow but I am pretty upset that this bothers her.  Age is just in your head.  it is just a number.  It shouldn't ruin a good thing.


As usual, great wo Patrick.  As far as the gf situation.....  My first wife whose name was Carole, was 8 years older then me. My second wife, whose name is Carol, is 8 years younger then me.  Younger is better .

Seriously though, age shouldn't make a difference... within reason.  If you two really click, then it will work itself out.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope so....a bit heart broken at the moment.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 25, 2004)

I can empathize, P. Try to not read too much into it. Maybe she's getting flak from her friends. Maybe they're playfully harrassing her and she's taking it personal. Just stick to who you are and things will take their natural course.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> shit yan, got to this post late.  it was at mid-city gym in midtown.  it was pretty fucking funny too!!  Doc was going bonkers on the audience.  LOL.  this women asked about cardio and he starts yelling....."all these women do cardio and they think they are in shape because they can run a 10K.  Mean while that got a fat shit hanging mess off their asses!  Try squatin' 20 reps with the heaviest weight you can.  Rest 60sec and then do it again and we will see what kind of shape you are in.  If my language offeneds anyone i am sorry but I am a bad motherfucker."  LMAO.....We were rolling on the floor.  Doc was off the hook today.



damn, that sounds like a blast.  Oh well theres always next time.

on a side note, about you're little problem i gotta agree with JD and SF about it, just be you and everything will workout in the end.  Definitely agree with you on the age is just a number comment.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2004)

9/26/04

BW- 186.5

lower body

bike- 4min warm up

deadlift   60sec Rest interval
385/2x5

good mornings   rest interval= 30sec
135/6x4

lying leg curls
150/6x3

seated machine adduction
90/20x3

45 degree calf raise
stack/8x5

stretching


comments:
nothing special.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

Funk's food for 9/27

No workout today so less calories....


Meal 1
8oz chicken
.5 tbsp flax
1c oats

Meal 2
5 egg whites
3 whole
3/4c oats
1 small apple

Meal 3
1 can albacore tuna
2tbsp safflower oil mayo
10oz swetpotato

Meal 4
7oz london broil
1/2c brown rice
steamed broccoli

Meal 5
7oz chicken
salad
4tbsp Newman's own Oil and Vinegar

Meal 6
Pro Lab Lean Mass Matrix MRP
1/2c frozen blueberries
2tbsp natural PB


totals:
3430 calories
308 protein
251 carbs
126 fats


Comments.....Damn, I was starving today!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

What?!? Only 3430 cals? Jerk!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 27, 2004)

Food is good.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice workout.  Hope that your girl situation works out for the better.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

Don't worry, the girl situation will work out just fine when I flood our vegas hotel room with hookers.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't worry, the girl situation will work out just fine when I flood our vegas hotel room with hookers.


How will male prostitutes help solve your girl situation?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2004)

Always can count on Max for an insult.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2004)

9/28/04

BW- 188

Upper Pull

support row 
Rest interval= 60sec
225/2x4

WG pull ups
rest invterval= 30sec
BW + 20/4x5

standing cable face pull
RI= 30sec
80/10x4

Barbell curls
RI= 60sec
125/3x4

upright barbell row
RI= 45sec
135/4x5

decline situps (Full ROM) holding a dumbell in each hand at side of head
bw + 20lb dumbells/10
bw + 35lb dumbells/12
bw + 45lb dumbells/8x2

Hypers
bw + 90/8x3

stretching

Comments:
Workout felt really good.  After getting the okay to start training legs again and making the switch from training bodyparts back to doing upper (pull/push fashion) and legs I have felt great and be training really hard.  For the past three weeks I have really been focused on the pace of the workouts (this one was fast as the rest was low) and it has been really making me feel great both cardioovascularly and physique wise.  At 188lbs today I lookes surprisingly lean, abs, obliques, serratus.  I was really pleased with how I looked to day.  Plus the bonus of keeping with a pace is not only faster, more challenging workouts but no cardio.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't worry, the girl situation will work out just fine when I flood our vegas hotel room with hookers.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

your busted P!

Those are some insane situps.  I need my core strength back.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 29, 2004)

God damn... those situps really are insane.  How steep was the decline??


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

It was pretty steep.  Not as steep as it goes because then I end up pulling with my hip flexors and not crunching at the begning before i sit all the way up.  the decline was steep though.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

Morning Sweetie 

You were STARVING on over 3000 calories?  I'd be passed out on the floor after eating that much food


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

Good morning Patrick, how ya doing?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

Velvet- yes.  3000 is low for me!!  I do alright at or near 4000.
Brit- I'm okay.  How are you?  Neck still giving you shit?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

9/29/04

BW- 187

Upper Push

Incline bench press
Rest interval= 90sec
245/3x8

barbell skull crushers
RI= 90sec
135/4x4

superset
30sec rest
a) plate front raises-  45lb plate/15x3
b) db lateral raises-  20/10x3

dumbell side bends
85/10x3


lower body stretching

comments:
felt good.  Moved fast.  not much else to say.  the stretching is really starting to feel geat and my hips have never felt better.  before it hurt just to walk down the street, I was so tight.  Now I feel pretty darn good.


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 29, 2004)

you messed up your date    ..tis the 29th today

what kinda stretching program you doing?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> you messed up your date    ..tis the 29th today
> 
> what kinda stretching program you doing?




Oh, thanks for the date correction.   

Nothing really special for stretcing.  I am doing static stretching....for my hamstrings (bent knee and stright knee).  Illio tibial band (ITB)stretching (bent and locked knee).  Piriformis (figure 4 stretcht).  Stretching my hip flexors.  I also use the foam roller, strating on the side of my leg (ITB) and as I roll up it toward my hips I rotate face down to hit more of the hip flexors and then rotate back to ITB as I come back down.  Also, I am forced into yoga once a week.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Velvet- yes.  3000 is low for me!!  I do alright at or near 4000.
> Brit- I'm okay.  How are you?  Neck still giving you shit?



Hey, thanks for asking, neck has actually been pretty good lately, think the massage therapy must be helping.  How's the knee coming along?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

feels good.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> feels good.



Awesome, glad to hear it!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

Funk's food for 9/29


meal 1
5oz londoil broil steak
10oz sweetpotato

meal 2
5 egg whites
3 whole
1c oats
1 small apple

meal 3
2 turkey burgers
1c whole grain/ground flax couscous

meal 4 (post workout)
2 scoops whey
5g creatine
4oz sweetpotato

meal 5
6oz chicken breast
2c brown rice
1TBSP flax

meal 6
6oz chicken breast
salad
3tbsp Newman's own oil and vinegar
5 fish caps
1 small apple

meal 7
2 scoops whey
1/2c frozen blueberries
1/2c oats
2tbsp natural pb

totals
3936 calories
344g protein
356g carbs
120g fats

Still a bit hunry today.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

I have been getting hungry after my meals too..  Can you add another meal, like some cottage cheese?

When you list your eggs, is it 8 whites total?  Or 5 whites and 3 yolks?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

oh it is 5 whites (just whites) and three whole eggs (whites and yolks combined).


I could add in a meal of cottage cheese but I don't eat dairy to much anymore (except for cheese on occasion) because it makes my skin to think and bloats the shit out of.  I could add another meal of cookies though to get my calories up.  I think I may do that.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Cookies lol
Why dont you like your skin thick?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

because I look like shit when my skin is thick.  dairy gives it this weird thickness.  not the same thickness that I get if i am fat.  that is why the cookies are a better option and ofcourse deli sandwiches on sunday for football (except for this sunday......no footbal )


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Deli sandwiches?!  I hate deli sandwiches...  What kind of cookies?  And why no football?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

1) If you lived in NYC you would not hate deis sandwiches!!  You have not been to a deli until you come to NYC

2) cookies....I have to choices that are my favorites.  1) Mrs. Fields (That bitch can really make cookies) and 2) the little debbie $.25 packages, preferably the lemon flavored (another bitch that can really bake cookies).  Any cookies will do though.  Sometimes, to accompny a deli sandwhich, I will get gourmet cookies at the deli.

3) I have to go to my cousins wedding in cleveland next weekend and I have no dress pants, shirt or sport coat....hehe.  So I have to go and try and find shit that fits me.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

Good morning hot stuff


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2004)

hot stuff??  you can't be talking to me.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hot stuff??  you can't be talking to me.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2004)

9/30/04

BW- 187

Lower body


Squats (ATG)
295/3x4

SLDL
315/4x4

one legged leg press (weight not including leg press)
360/5x5

stairs calf raises
bw/10 reps x 10 consecutive stairs


stretching


Comment:
Well, went a little heavier on squats today.  Second time squating in six weeks and it felt good to get about 300lbs on my back.  I could have done more reps I think but I didn't want to push it.  The hips are still tight but the knee does feel a lot better.  Squated olympic style (high bar; narrow stance) and I went ass to the floor.  The first 3 sets my partner and I were really moving, you go I go fashion.  After the thrid set it seemed like everyone in the gym wanted to come up and talk to us.  It really sucked.  I hate it when people don't respect my time to workout.  The highlight was when this female trainer comes up to me and starts giving me bullshit about squating so deep and how I am tight so I shouldn't squat that deep because of the dangers on my lower back, etc..etc..  She walked away when I started laughing at her.  The SLDLs felt fine.  Probably could have gone heavier there also but again, just want to slowly get the legs back into it.  Uni leg press was fun.  Stairs are totally brutal.  Whenever I do them I feel like I am about to shit myself.  Speaking of shit, I was walking home this morning and a pigeon shit on me.  Gotta love NYC!!  For stretching I had my training partner, who is also a person trainer, do some assisted stretching on me so that felt really good.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I was walking home this morning and a pigeon shit on me.  Gotta love NYC!!


*Birdie*

A man was walking down the stairs,
Not knowing or suspecting,
An evil culprit, in the air,
Was harm, his way, directing.

The rat with wings took deadly aim,
It's fearsome cannon steady,
God, how it loved to play this game,
With amo wet and ready.

If it had lips, the bird would smile,
It's mighty missile fired,
With one last squawk, for added style,
It happily retired.

The lesson taught us by the dove,
One you'll absorb, I'm hoping,
No matter what you hear above,
Don't look with mouth wide open.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2004)

thnaks for the poem max.  Did you write that yourself? 


this girl I know tells me that getting shit on by a pigeon is good luck.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 30, 2004)

I used to have doves as pets. Boy do those things shit every-F*ckin where


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thnaks for the poem max.  Did you write that yourself?
> 
> 
> this girl I know tells me that getting shit on by a pigeon is good luck.


I wrote it.  And yeah, it's supposed to bring you luck.  So be on the lookout.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 30, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I used to have doves as pets. Boy do those things shit every-F*ckin where


Did you end that relationship with a pie?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

I seagull shit on me once..  If it wasnt the state bird, I would be killing them to this day.

Does that trainer know you work there?  Does she think she is smarter than you?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I seagull shit on me once..  If it wasnt the state bird, I would be killing them to this day.
> 
> Does that trainer know you work there?  Does she think she is smarter than you?




yes she works there.  she thinks she is smarter than everyone, i get the feeling.  she is in great shape, she is really juiced up though.  when she was walking away my buddy says "yeah, or we could juice up and not have to worry about doing squats the right way at all because no matter what we do we will grow."  she is really into bodybuilder training and everything is super slow (kind of like her brain).  she thinks i am ridiculous when i preach about compensatory acceleration in training.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 30, 2004)

I HATE 'time under tension' goons.

And she probably thinks you're ridiculous because she can't quite pronounce compensatory aceleration.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I HATE 'time under tension' goons.
> 
> And she probably thinks you're ridiculous because she can't quite pronounce compensatory aceleration.




I don't know.  One thing I do know is that arguing with her is out of the question.  She is so F*cking hot that it just makes the argument more fun........I can't stop once i start (LOL).


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

You should teach her how to squat the right way.. Right onto your cock!


----------



## Var (Sep 30, 2004)

Sup boys?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Yo Var!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn Var, what hole you been hiding in?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 30, 2004)

hahaha

Maybe this is how to play it off, P.

Walk up to her in a polyester suit. Preferrably white, with a black shirt with a butterfly collar. Patent white leather shoes and your hair combed and styled with more gel than is probably legal. Once you get to her and start arguing, hit the lights and rotating mirrorball and dance!

Oh shit, I just flashed back to Saturday Night Fever. Nix that, it'll get you slapped.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL, SF!! Great idea.

P- I love how you threw in "right on your cock" at the end of that statment.  LMAO


----------



## P-funk (Oct 2, 2004)

10/2/04

BW- 187

upper pull

superset
a) close grip cable row-  plate#16/12,10,10
b) wg pull down- plate#10/10x3

one arm dumbell row
100/10x3

reverse peck deck
160/15x3

dumbell pull over
100/12x2

cable curl
stack/10x2

yoga


comments:
fast, fast, fast.  the pace of this workout was crazy.  all you go i go with partner and I mean we were moving. Also did yoga to stretch.  Going to yoga class is all about staring at tits and ass.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 3, 2004)

> Going to yoga class is all about staring at tits and ass.


LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2004)

10/03/04

BW- 189 (hmm....must have been the 4 slices of pizza?  or maybe the chicken parm sub?  or maybe the pint of ben and jerry's?  maybe a combination of all three from yesterday   )


upper push

standing overhead barbell press
Rest Interval= 60sec
175/3x6

bench press
RI= 45sec
225/12,8,5

dips
RI= 60sec
bw + 90/8,8,6

superset
RI= 45sec
a) square bar pull ups- bw/6x3
b) push ups- bw/25,20,15

decline situps with olympic bar across chest
bw + 115/10,8,8

russian twists
bw + 25/20x3


comments:
Good workout.  Really moving.  Huffing and puffing and trying not to puke.  The overheads felt great.  175 was no problem at all.  My left shoulder (which gives me problems from time to time ever since I sublexed it in a football game when I was 16) was hurting a bit but I worked through it.  bench press was tough after shoulder press, especailly with suck little rest.  By dips my tri's were fried!  Then superseted some grip work (square bar pull ups) with some burn out chest work (push ups).  Then core.  Honestly, these shorter rest invterals are killing me but aerobicaly I feel like I am in better shape than ever.  Physique wise they seem to really be making a difference in changing the way that I look and my strength is still going up.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

>





			
				shutupntra1n said:
			
		

>





			
				MaxMirkin said:
			
		

>





			
				MonStar said:
			
		

>





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

>




_Is this somekind of Vieope repellent trend? _


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2004)

V, what the hell are you talking about??


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> V, what the hell are you talking about??


_
I came back just to answer your question, so start feeling special. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=37042

How are you doing anyway? I need to sleep now, good night.  _


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh, lol.....that is funny.

Get some sleep V, see y ain the AM......4 AM my time!!!!  LOL


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 3, 2004)

P-funk, I talked to Camarosuper6 (Dave), he and his bro may be interested in going to the 'O.' Rooms are a hassle though, so he'd either like more info or possibly room with you guys.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2004)

I just called up the hotel to get a room and it was no problem.

Room with us?

I guess if he doesn't mind sleeping in the same bed as premier (god knows I wont do it.  ).  I mean, we only have to beds though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2004)

I love deli sandwiches... The best I ever had was a pastrami on rye in Manhattan.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2004)

Which Place?

Katz deli on houston street??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2004)

Roxy Delicatessen on Broadway.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

Good morning Patrick


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2004)

JD- hell yeah, I know the roxy deli

Velvet- what up baby??


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

I had candy corn yesterday 

I grabbed just a few out of the bag that Scott's mom had but you know you can never grab a few and be done with it.  Well, about 100g of sugar later..................


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2004)

LOL.....I bouhgt a bag last weekend and it was such shit (it was a store bought brand, not the real stuff that I like) that i ended up throwing it out.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I just called up the hotel to get a room and it was no problem.
> 
> Room with us?
> 
> I guess if he doesn't mind sleeping in the same bed as premier (god knows I wont do it.  ).  I mean, we only have to though.


Lol, only two bed for you, Jake, and all the hookers right?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2004)

hookers....yes, lots of hookers!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 4, 2004)

Lol


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2004)

Sometimes I wonder if the girlt aht I am kind of seeing ever reads this??  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL.....I bouhgt a bag last weekend and it was such shit (it was a store bought brand, not the real stuff that I like) that i ended up throwing it out.


I will only eat Brach's unless it's that real stuff you brought me last year.  All the others taste nasty to me.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah, brach's is good.  this stuff was called farely??  i think.....be warned...yuk!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2004)

10/4/04

BW- 188

lower body

bike- 3min warm up

combination lift
hang clean + front squat
1 sets equals 3 consecutive hang cleans and the last one is followed by 5 front squats.......went light today...first time on cleans in 8 weeks since knee injury.

rest interval= 60sec.
135lbs x 10 sets

DB SLDL
rest interval = 30sec
100/10
100/10
100/6 (couldn't hold on....hand cramp from cleans...hammies fired by this point)

plate overhead walking lunges
rest interval= 30sec
bw + 45lb plate overhead/20 x 4

seated leg curl
rest interval= 30sec
200/10x3

45 degree cal raise
rest interval= 30sec
260/15x5

stretching

comments:
SHIT!!  This was a hard workout.  Rest intervals were short and I was really sucking wind after the cleans and front squats.  Went light to feel out the knee and it felt pretty good.  Got a wicked hand cramp though, probably what I deserve for trying to do so much volume after not doing cleans for so many weeks.  The SLDLs sucked, I was just tired as shit.  Almost passed out on the walking lunges.  Really though I was going to puke.  I am totally wiped out.  I worked my ass off today.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I just called up the hotel to get a room and it was no problem.
> 
> Room with us?
> 
> I guess if he doesn't mind sleeping in the same bed as premier (god knows I wont do it.  ).  I mean, we only have to beds though.



Fucker, trying to pimp my bed out   Could have atleast asked BritChick or Aggies 

Workouts look killer man.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks P.

there is a thread dedicated to you in the traininbg forum.  Aparently your workouts look killer also....either that or the guy wants to bang ya.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, brach's is good.  this stuff was called farely??  i think.....be warned...yuk!!


 Yuk, Farley's is freaking nasty


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

Are you guys staying at Mandalay or Luxor?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks P.
> 
> there is a thread dedicated to you in the traininbg forum.  Aparently your workouts look killer also....either that or the guy wants to bang ya.



Really?    I will have to check it out..

Jodi we are at Excaliber.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2004)

today's food

meal 1
5 whites
3 whole
1c oatmeal

meal 2
11oz sweetpotato
6oz chicken breast
1tbsp flax

meal 3
trio-plex bar
(really didn't want that but messed up my schedule today and got caught in a jam so I needed something quick before my workout)

meal 4 (post workout)
2 scoops whey
5g creatine
1/2c oats

meal 5
6oz chicken breast
3/4c oats
apple
5 fish caps

meal 6
5oz chicken breast
salad
3tbsp Newman's oil and vinegar

meal 7
optimum nutrition MRP
3tbsp natural PB
1c frozen blueberries

totals
3655 cals
308g protein
335g carbs
122g fats


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi P,
I use so many different screen names but I added you to my other one.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2004)

okay....I only have one screen name. I don't have as many stalkers as you....come to think of it I have no stalkers......*sigh* I wish someone would stalk me.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 4, 2004)

I added you but don't see you signed on ???


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2004)

signing on now.....was doing some research.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fucker, trying to pimp my bed out   Could have atleast asked BritChick or Aggies
> 
> Workouts look killer man.



Pimp my bed out?  

Good morning there hot stuff!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2004)

what's doin' "v"??


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what's doin' "v"??



doin back and bi's P     Man, it's soooooooooooooooo good to get back to heavy training!!!  I can't believe how much stronger I am after all the competition dieting crap!

Big plans for today?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2004)

10/6/04

BW- 188

upper pull

chin ups
Rest Interval= 45sec.
bw + 45/4x5


machine rows
RI= 30sec
220/6x5

prone incline rear delt dumbell raises
RI=30sec
30/8x4

clean pulls (hang positino)
RI= 60sec
155/4x4

dumbell hammer curls
RI= 30sec
45/5x4

hypers
RI= 60sec
bw + 95/6x4

lower body stretching 

Comments:
face paced.  upper back is really tired now.  I am beat.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Good morning my young stallion!  How's things?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

okay

you?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay
> 
> you?



Just ok?  What would make you better?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmm


Don't be shy, tell her those chilling fantasies of yours.  


Morning Patrick, how's life treating ya?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

Life is okay, I guess.....Like everything it has its ups and downs.  How is life with you.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

x 100


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

that mabe me better


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

Mine's great.  As long as I'm healthy, and the sun is shining, and there is peace in the world, and the birds are singing, and........    Sorry, couldn't keep that up.  Life's a dirty, dirty whore and we all gotta go sometime, but today ain't looking too bad. 

Have fun in Vegas dude, wish I could join you all.  But then again, I'd probably just feel tiny among all you bodybuilder types (and you'd hog all the hookers.) Maybe next year.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that mabe me better


----------



## BritChick (Oct 7, 2004)

Good morning Kikki Dee.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey, you are kikki Dee damn it!!  Don't go breaking my heart......


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

10/7/04

BW- 188 (weighed myself post workout because I forgot to do it before)


Upper Push

close grip bench press
rest interval= full recovery
255/1
265/1
275/1
295/1
305/1

seated DB overhead press
RI= 30sec
55/15,10,6

DB bench press
RI= 60sec
100/8x3

DB lateral raises
25/12x3

cable crunches
stack/20x3

lying leg curls
bw/15x3


comments:
Felt good today.  Went for some strength work on the close grips.  I did a bunch of sets, I figured to be maxed out at around 275 or 280.  305 on close grip bench press is a big personal best for me.  I felt good about it too. I rested for a full recovery there, which was about 3min. or so.  I was going to try 310 but I decided to stop while I was ahead.  The overhead presses were brutal after the close girp work and with only 30sec to rest.  I was really sucking wind.  DB bench press was also challenging with the shorter rest interval and following all the other work.  It was a pretty good workout though.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hey, you are kikki Dee damn it!!  Don't go breaking my heart......



Are you sure, I thought for sure you want to be Kikki?!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

NO you.....

For kareoke night I am Elton John and you are Kikki Dee....this is how it will sound:

me- Don't go breaking my heart
you- I couldn't if I tried
me- Honey if I get restless
you- Baby you're not that kind

you- Don't go breaking my heart
me- You take the weight off me
you- Honey when you knock on my door
me- I gave you my key


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know what's worse. That P wants to be Elton John or that P knows the words to an Elton John song...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

*305? *


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey, no knocking Elton John!  He's a legend.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am Elton John


............(No comment)


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

hahahaha, Elton John is a legend and I would sing that song with Britchick anyday.  Any I guy that wouldn't sing that song with her has some seious issues.

Jodi, do you still have me phone ##??  PM me yours so we can get in touch in vegas.  Maybe I will do a duet with you too.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

No, I don't have your number.  I'll send it to you.

We got to figure out what we all want to do.

I don't think Scott is going with me.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

> I don't think Scott is going with me.



Does that mean you are avaliable?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

Only for you baby


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

looks like the P Funk will be hanging with the women of IM ... _damn lucky guy _

I'm expecting you to be the party in my absence P ...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

Premier and I will glady be the party.  We are going to tear that town a new asshole.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2004)

10/8/04

BW- 191

lower

Bike- 3min warm up

Front squats (rack position; olympic style)
Rest Interval= 90sec
205/4
215/4
225/4x3

Good mornings
RI= 60sec
135/5
155/5x3

lying leg curls
150/6
170/4x3

leg press with medicine ball squezzed between knees and narrow stance
180/30
270/20x3

seated calf raises
250/8
260/6
270/5x6

stretching

comments:
Felt pretty good on the front squats.  Hands cramped up a bit but whatever.  The leg press with the ball was to increase taclie sensation with my adductors by making them push against something during the exercise.  I went light and went for reps.  The idea is to try and get my patella to track normally instead of laterally, like it does now.  Strengthening the adductors and stretching the abductors can help do this.  Seated calf raises were good.  I am off to catch a plane home to Cleveland for my cousins wedding.  Talk to y'all later.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Premier and I will glady be the party.  We are going to tear that town a new asshole.



at the minimum 

Have a good time at the wedding.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2004)

thanks NT


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

Missed ya last year ... won't make it this year, but if there is a next year, we can do some damage for sure!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

I am going to start stealing workout ideas from you   I thought that I would one-up ya on bodyweight today too, but no...  Have fun at the wedding.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am going to start stealing workout ideas from you   I thought that I would one-up ya on bodyweight today too, but no...  Have fun at the wedding.




What did I do that was special in this workout that is worth stealing??? I didn;t think I did anything that revolutionary.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

Nothing.. I just had a 'jump start' in my brain.  I will start switching exercises in my upper/lower split now.. maybe even train on/off/on/off adding in another lower.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2004)

oh...yeah, adding another lower would be a great idea.  Add another lower day and drop the cardio.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

I will do that in a few weeks, thanks.  

Is it cool to train like that(off/on/off/on etc) or should I keep the 3days, and just do 2upper and 2 lower, alternating?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2004)

off on off on is cool

so is upper lower rest upper lower rest rest

I like mine upper pull, upper push, lower, rest, repeat

also upper, lower, rest, rest, total body, rest, rest


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

Great, thanks!  I am learning all new routine's/combos.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2004)

yeah, I feel it is much more productive training like this than training bodyparts.  I seem to get bigger doing this as well as giving me some great conditioning.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2004)

posted from Jodi's journal:


			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> I bet P-funk can drink one..  Scratch that.. I bet he CANT drink one.  I wonder if he will try for 10$



PreM ... tell you what.  If P-funk can drink one by himself, I will send him the $29 ... but when he can't, the rest of you will have a drunk on your hands.  It might even end his night ... so best he try later on in the evening.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2004)

I can drink one.....


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can drink one.....



This I have to see... hmmmm didn't you say you take your clothes off when you get drunk Patrick?   

How was the wedding?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> so is upper lower rest upper lower rest rest



this is the routine p put me on. i like it and its working for me.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can drink one.....



good luck ... that kind of bravado it almost worth coming out to see.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> This I have to see... hmmmm didn't you say you take your clothes off when you get drunk Patrick?
> 
> How was the wedding?




te wedding was fun.....got hammered.  Lots of funny stories, to many to type!!!  At one point I had $120 in front of me to eat a live beta fighting fish that was in a vase on the table in the reception hall.  All of my unlces were pounding on the table, throwing forks at me, jumping on chairs and screaming "fish, fish, fish".  The bride got pissed at me and ran over and took it away from us.  Damn it!!!  Let's see what else happened.  We were in a hotel bar before the recption even started, gettign drunk, and all this girls walk in and I start screaming...."Line 'em up...I'll bang everyone of them."  Exept they were all with dates and my uncle starts going nuts yelling "Oh shit, we are going to get into a fight tonight!!!"  My mom started laughing at us so hard she was falling all over the place.....we were wasted!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> te wedding was fun.....got hammered.  Lots of funny stories, to many to type!!!  At one point I had $120 in front of me to eat a live beta fighting fish that was in a vase on the table in the reception hall.  All of my unlces were pounding on the table, throwing forks at me, jumping on chairs and screaming "fish, fish, fish".  The bride got pissed at me and ran over and took it away from us.  Damn it!!!  Let's see what else happened.  We were in a hotel bar before the recption even started, gettign drunk, and all this girls walk in and I start screaming...."Line 'em up...I'll bang everyone of them."  Exept they were all with dates and my uncle starts going nuts yelling "Oh shit, we are going to get into a fight tonight!!!"  My mom started laughing at us so hard she was falling all over the place.....we were wasted!!



Damn... is this what we have to look forward to in Vegas?! LMAO
Sounds like you had a blast!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 10, 2004)

... and all that was after two beers and a shot of Cuervo .


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> ... and all that was after two beers and a shot of Cuervo .


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> ... and all that was after two beers and a shot of Cuervo .




I wish that was all I drank.....lol.  I drank to much whisky.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 11, 2004)

Heh.. me and my bro plan on goin down there to visit u guys.

Cant wait to meet you guys in person.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2004)

yeah, it should be fun.  i hope we can find a place with some god music so that I can get my dance on!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2004)

10/11/04

BW- 190

upper pull

pull ups
rest interval= 60sec
bw/10, 10, 7

support rows (wieght not counting bar)
RI= 60sec
135/10x4

reverse peck deck
RI= 30sec
175/15, 15, 9

bilateral DB preacher curls
RI= 30sec.
35/8, 8, 5

barbell shrugs
RI= 60sec
225/20
245/20
265/20
265/15

barbell wrist curls
75/12x4

barbell reverse wrist curls
45/10x4

decline situps (with olypic bar at chest)
bw = 115/12
bw = 125/10x2

superset
a) hanging knee raises (dead hang)-  bw/10x3
b) situps (feet elevated)- bw/15x3

hypers
bw/15x3

stretch

comments:
fast workout.  felt good.  that's all.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2004)

10/11/04

lets see.....what did I eat today??

meal 1
5 whites
3 whole
3/4c oats
apple

m2
7oz chicken
salad
3tbsp Newman's oil and vinegar
apple

m3 (post workout)
2 scoops whey
3/4c oats

m4
5oz chicken
3/4c oats
1tbsp flax

m5
6oz chicken
7oz sweetpotato

m6
2 turkey burgers
1 cup whole grain couscous

m7
optimum nutrition MRP
2tbsp natty pb
1/2c frozen blueberries

totals
3497 cals
329 protein (39%)
300 carbs (31%)
111 fat   (30%)

comment:
Damn, that was a lot of chicken.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Cant wait to meet you guys in person.



Whoa!  When I first saw that, I read 'Can't wait to meet you guys in PRISON'  ha ha...must have been your stories P

GOod morning


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

Morning Patrick.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

I just caught your wedding story


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2004)

morning ladies (pretty little maids all in a row ).  Have a heck of a busy day today....yuk!!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2004)

10/12/04

bw- 191

upper push

standing overhead barbel press
rest interval= 90sec
185/3x5

swiss ball dumbell bench press
RI= 30sec
80/12,10,6

dips
RI= 30sec
BW/20,20,15

dumbel skull crusher
RI= 30sec
40/10x3

cable situps
bw + plate#4/16
bw + plate#6/15x2

high chair knee raises
bw/15x3


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 12, 2004)

I love doing overhead pressing on a swiss ball. Never really tried regular presses. Is it a nightmare to balance?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2004)

overhead presses sitting or standing on the swiss ball??  I used to squat on the swiss ball when I was into balance training.

the bench press with dumbells on the swiss ball isn't that hard.  I just do it every now and again as it is great core work (especially for the obliques).  The hardest part is sitting down and lying back into position.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 12, 2004)

I'll do most of my OH DB Presses sitting on a ball. It's great. I have to try pressing db's on a ball now.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah, overhead preses sitting on ball are killer.  I like those too.  The ball has its place in the gym.  I think a lot of guys dismiss it as chick shit.  But, it can be beneficial to throw some ball work in every now and again.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2004)

10/13/04

BW- 189

lower body

bike- 3min. warm up

hang cleans
Rest Interval= 60sec
165/3x5

squats
RI= 30sec
225/10x3

lying leg curls
110/12x5

45 degree calf raise
320/10x10

stretching


Comments:
Cleans felt good.  Went light and worked on form and over exagerating it by dropping into the hole more and quickening my foot speed.  The weight was easy but the pace (60sec rest) made it hard.  Squats were tough at 30sec rest and following cleans.  I was pretty winded during the squats.  Did some leg curls.  No SLDLs today because my hammies were tired from the cleans and my lower back had a great pump going from the quick sets of squats and my pull during the cleans so I decided not to go nuts with the SLDLs today.  Man I am tired.  I wish I had time for a nap!!  I have been up since 4:30 and am operating on only 5hrs of sleep!! BLAH!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 15, 2004)

10/15/04

BW- 188

Upper Pull

suport rows (horizontal grip)
rest interval= 60sec.
160/5x8

square beam pullups
RI= 30sec.
bw + 25/4x4

bent over dumbell rear delt raises
RI= 30sec.
25/10x3

barbell curls
RI= 60sec
125/3x3

Barbell shrugs (overhand grip....first rep of each set had to be deadlifted off floor)
RI= 60sec
315/8x4

dumbell pull over
100/20x1

decline situps with dumbells held at each side of head
bw + 50lb dumbells/6x3

situps (full ROM)
bw/25x4

comments:
went fast.  felt good.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 16, 2004)

10/16/04

BW- 189

Upper push

Bench press
Rest interval= full recovery  (about 2min.)
295/1
305/1
315/1

dips
RI= 60sec
bw + 135/5x4

seated swiss ball dumbell overhead presses
RI= 30sec
40/12
50/10x2
50/8

dumbell lateral raises
RI= 30sec
20/12x3

v-bar pressdowns
plate#10/10x2

rope cable crunches
stack/15x3

DB external shoulder rotation

stretching


comments:
felt good. that's all.....it was 8AM.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 16, 2004)

Good morning Patrick


----------



## P-funk (Oct 16, 2004)

morning dear......whether it is good or not is yet to be seen.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> whether it is good or not is yet to be seen.



thats the spirit p!    

are you breathing? then its a good day.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> morning dear......whether it is good or not is yet to be seen.



Awww, no sad faces Patrick!
Hope it turns out to be a good one for you.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 16, 2004)

BP- thanks for the reality check 

Brit- I'm trying to crack a smile.  Just not happy about much these days.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Brit- I'm trying to crack a smile.  Just not happy about much these days.



Ah, I guess I am gonna have to be giving you that kick in the pants in Vegas after all!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah, I guess I am gonna have to be giving you that kick in the pants in Vegas after all!




hehehehehe.....Have I told you lately that I love you?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hehehehehe.....Have I told you lately that I love you?



LOL, I was fishing for it though... you could probably tell that from my threat of violence!   

I am off to do cardio now   I'll be back later.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 17, 2004)

10/17/04

BW- 188

lower

bike- 3min. warm up

SLDL (had to deadlift the weight off the floor before starting each set)
Rest interval= 60sec
335/2x6

single legged leg press
RI= 30sec
380/3x8

lying leg curls
RI= 30sec
150/5x4

seated calf raises
270/6x4

stretching

comments:
blasted the hammies today.  another fast workout.  on a side not I saw "friday night lights" last night.  It was a great movie, I cried at the end......what a good flick.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 17, 2004)

P??? I'm all sorts of ready to hit the train. We need to make some plans there big guy


----------



## P-funk (Oct 17, 2004)

I am not big....I am fat and look like shit.........sorry....having an awful day.  I am about to explode in a fit of rage.....I have so much anger/depression right now!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> sorry....having an awful day.  I am about to explode in a fit of rage.....I have so much anger/depression right now!


You watched the Ohio State game too, huh P?  j/k 

Hang in there Patrick.  You'll get thru it.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not big....I am fat and look like shit.........sorry....having an awful day. I am about to explode in a fit of rage.....I have so much anger/depression right now!


 
  What is all this negative stuff P   What's wrong buddy ???


----------



## P-funk (Oct 17, 2004)

Just girl problems........tired of getting my heart broken....I give and I give and I give and bitches just walk all over me.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just girl problems........tired of getting my heart broken....I give and I give and I give and bitches just walk all over me.



thats your problem bro. women dont want nice guys. nice guys finish last.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just girl problems........tired of getting my heart broken....I give and I give and I give and bitches just walk all over me.


  Oh Funky, I'm sorry to hear this.

Find yourself a little chunky girl and make her into your own hottie.  At least you know she will have a heart of gold.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 17, 2004)

The hooker with the heart of gold.....Oh oops lol, sorry about that. It just popped into my head when I read Jodi's comment. Sorry about the girl trouble.  I can totally relate on the relationship front. Cheer up though. Vegas is soon.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 17, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> thats your problem bro. women dont want nice guys. nice guys finish last.


All the year's of hearing this phrase and wouldn't it make sense to think if it was true then nice guys would have all the women... If nice guys always finished last, like in the sheets, they would have lots of women  

 jk


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 17, 2004)

One of life's laws: If you let people walk all over you, they will.  So don't let them.

Lis you better let me know, I can't figure out how to get there by myself, but I DEF wanna go!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 17, 2004)

I have off on Mondays now. P, what's your schedule like? What about next Sunday? I work til 4pm. We can take the train after I get out of work


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 17, 2004)

Sunday I work til 3, but I am home by 4.  Sunday works for me.  I am also off Mondays, Thursdays, Fridays, Saturdays (Can't be out late Saturdays) 

Lis would u be comin to my house and then we get on the train or meeting at a train station or what? I am stupid when it comes to public transportation!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just girl problems........tired of getting my heart broken....I give and I give and I give and bitches just walk all over me.


Patrick, just hang in there man.  We all go through shit like this.  In the end it'll all work itself out, you'll see.  Just chill, don't let it get to you.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

Morning Patrick,
Hope today is a better day for you.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2004)

hey guys, thanks for the kind words.....

well, that is it.....what a bad fucking day!  everyhting blew up in my face like i knew it would and like it always does.  can i catch a fucking break?  god, this just sucks.  i don't even want to go train my last client and listen to her bullshit.  i hate traininng people and helping people and doing anything for aynone.  i wish people would fuck off and leave me alone.

sorry for the vent.....just had a really intense hour and to cap off a shit ass day.  

I hope I don;t start crying.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey guys, thanks for the kind words.....
> 
> well, that is it.....what a bad fucking day!  everyhting blew up in my face like i knew it would and like it always does.  can i catch a fucking break?  god, this just sucks.  i don't even want to go train my last client and listen to her bullshit.  i hate traininng people and helping people and doing anything for aynone.  i wish people would fuck off and leave me alone.
> 
> ...



Patrick - so sorry babe to hear how rough things are right now, no need to apologize for venting in your own journal, hell vent in mine if ya like!    
Of course I won't be able to fuck off and leave you alone... but then I am not 'people' so hopefully you won't mind.   
Seriously though Patrick, I know it's the shits right now but it will pass.
Thinking of ya.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

****BIG HUGS****  You vent all you want honey, keeping it in makes things worse. Feel better


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Patrick - so sorry babe to hear how rough things are right now, no need to apologize for venting in your own journal, hell vent in mine if ya like!
> Of course I won't be able to fuck off and leave you alone... but then I am not 'people' so hopefully you won't mind.
> Seriously though Patrick, I know it's the shits right now but it will pass.
> Thinking of ya.




well, we had the talk......it was such a terrible thing.  

she isn't a bitch at all and I don't hate her.  she told me exactly what the problem was and I am so depressed.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> ****BIG HUGS****  You vent all you want honey, keeping it in makes things worse. Feel better




thanks kid-o


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

is happening here!?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 18, 2004)

It just wasn't time yet P.  Your perfect girl is still out there... and waiting for you too.  It will happen man.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> is happening here!?




you don't even want to know "p"......


JD- thanks


----------



## Monolith (Oct 18, 2004)

Did Var get up to NY yet?  Me and him need to go out fingerblastin' with ya, P.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Var is coming? We're going to have a party? Whut whut? 

Patrick *more hugs* it will pass, I promise


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning Handsome   I hope you have a smokin day today..positive thoughts..think of all of us here that are looking out for you   

What's on the agenda today?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2004)

10/18/04

BW- 189

Upper Pull

wide grip pull down
Rest interval= 30sec
plate#10/10x10

seated cable rope face pull
RI= 30sec
plate#6/12x3

dumbell pullover
RI= 30sec
100/12x3

upright row
RI=30sec
95/12x3

barbell curls
RI=30sec
65/10x3

reverse grip wrist curl
45/10x3

wrist curls
65/15x3

reverse hyper off side of bench
bw/10x4

stretching


comments:
damn!!  I really blew it out today.  I had to check my ego and drop the weight to make sure I could get the given number of reps for the given number of sets across the board all with a 30sec rest interval.  It was tough as hell.  I really though I was going to puke.  by the time I got to barbell curls I barely had grip to hold the bar.  This was a good workout.  If there is one good thing that comes out of me getting my hear broken it is that I workout so much harder.  I focus better as I take on the attitude that I don't need anyone and I push myself more and more.  This workout was brutal on me.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i wish people would fuck off and leave me alone.



if it would help, I could do this.  Go ahead, tell me and I can go   If I were closer, we could do beers, but since we're not, this is all I can offer.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 19, 2004)

i like jodis idea...go find a chunky chick and bang her a few times. fat chicks need love too.   

take my advice bro. enjoy life cause you are at the perfect age. i wish i could turn back the clock.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning Patrick.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning  x 10


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 20, 2004)

good morning x20.....but ill settle for a handshake.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2004)

morning ladies and bulletproof.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2004)

10/20/04

BW- 188

Upper Pull

standing overhead barbell press
195/2x5

unilateral dubell bench press (no working hand is empty)
90/10x3

close grip incline bench press
208/8
185/8
135/15

v-bar pressdowns
stack/12x4

swiss ball pikes
bw/20x3

decline situps
bw/15x3

Comments:
I didn't time rest intervals becasue I was working out with my training partner today (we had been off schedule for the past couple of weeks because he coaches high school soccer so he can't make the workouts all the time until the season is over).  Everything was you go I go and we busted out asses as usual.  The overhead presses felt great.  195 was easy actually and my training partner commented that I proabably should have done triples or upped the weight.  Oh well, next time.  For the single arm dumbell bench presses we decided to have the no working hand empty, instead of holding a counter weight, to place greater demand on our obliques and core.  It felt good.  My tri's were fried by the time we got to close grip inclines.  This was only the second time I have ever done this exercises but it felt great, really brutal.  With the pace we were moving at I had to drop weight to keep my reps about 8 today.  V-bar pressdowns and some core and I called it a day.  Pretty good workout.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice workout man.  I am up 4lbs on you today


----------



## Monolith (Oct 20, 2004)

Very nice OH BB press... cant wait to see you back at 225.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

I like the unilateral DB bench.  I'll have to try that at some point.  That sounds like a great variation for someone like me, who works out at home with limited equipment.  Nice numbers too.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks gents....

P- you suck!

Mono- I know!  I am so pumped.  Once I can pop 225 standing overhead I will be pretty happy.  Onca I get back from vegas I am going to do a full on Olympic traiing cycle so I shoul able able to get up there then.

Cow- yeah, the unilateral bench press is rough when you leave the non-working hand empty.  Once there is no counter weight it gets tricky to balance yourself out.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 21, 2004)

Funk, what your opinions on standing vs. seated overhead press?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Funk, what your opinions on standing vs. seated overhead press?




Dunacn, I much prefer the standing to the seated overhead press for a varitey of reasons:

1) A greater demand is placed on the core when you are standing up as your base of supprt is less (the distance btw your feet and in my case really small becasue I stand feet together) than if you were to sit (the distance between your feet and the distance between your feet and each support of the bench touching the floor!!)

2) Anytime you are seated you are placing a greater amount of compressive force on the spine as you are taking your legs and hips ot of the equation to provide natural "shock absorbtion".  Which is what they are intended to do.  I can't remeber the exact number, need to check a text book, but it is something like a 40% greater amount of compressive force on the lumbar spine when pressing overhead seated than when standing!!  

3) When seated it is hard for me to press in a natural arc motion.  When seated as I press upwards I feel as if the bar is still out infront of me a bit due to the fact that my back support is up so I realy can't move freely in a natural motion.  When standing as I am pressing the bar overhead, once it breaks the plane of my eyes I am pushing my chest through and my body underneath the bar so that instead of being infront of me a bit it is directly overhead, bisecting my body in half.  Placing the bar in this position is much stronger as you are now controling the weight over your center of gravity better which will allow you to drive through your forces great.  Not to mentino the fact that this movement completes the lift bye recruiting the traps in the final lock out, as your scapula elevates.

4) A lot of what I do, even though some would say I am a "bodybuilder", is geared more towards olympic lifts, functional strength training and sports specific training (I don't know bodybuilder training and training body parts is boring...lol).  So if I am doing a jerk or a push press that completino of the lift directly overhead is crucial!  And the standing presses gets my core ready to balance weight and sense load for things like the clean, snatch, push press...etc...



hope that helps.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 21, 2004)

Actually, that helps a lot.

Your insight is quite valuable.  Since you bring up the olympic lifts, it seems that if I want to go to Texas A&M I will have to learn to do hang cleans (grr.)  Given your knowledge base and your experience in the hang clean, any advice you can give me in regards to throwin the most amount of weight?  

Keep in mind that I have virtually 0 experience in terms of the "explosive" movements  

Sorry to hijack your journal


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Actually, that helps a lot.
> 
> Your insight is quite valuable.  Since you bring up the olympic lifts, it seems that if I want to go to Texas A&M I will have to learn to do hang cleans (grr.)  Given your knowledge base and your experience in the hang clean, any advice you can give me in regards to throwin the most amount of weight?
> 
> ...




No problem about the hijhack at all.


There area few things you should keep ion mind when doing/learning hang cleans:

1) Learn the movement in parts.  Learn to pull before you catch.  Get the shrug down.  Exploding from the hamstings and glutes shrugging as hard as you can, elbows externally rotated (or shoulders internally rotated however you want to think about it).  Once you can pull the catch is easy.  Always keep the bar moving in a stragiht line.  Once it gets out in front of you good luck!!  You are better off just dumping it and letting the lift go before things get ugly.

2) Front squat front squat front squat!!  Be sure to front squat in the rack postion and with a variety of stances (close, wide, med) as this will aid you greatly when pulling heavy weight and trying to drop underneath the bar.  Work on your forearm flexability in the rack position

3) Do other explosive lifts to work on foot work and power.  Things like box jumps, push presses, high pulls, snatch drops and push jerks are crucial.

4) Remeber, if you are doing this for football reasons then working up to 1RM's is not neccessary.  You are looking to work on you explosivness so working at less of an intensity and trying to move as fast as possible will benefit you much greater.  Also, at less wieght you wont need to dorp under the bar to catch it as much as you would if you were hitting a 1RM.  Olympic lifters and football players clean a bit differently as there are different goals in mind (even though the outcome is the same).  I have one freind that is an olympic lifter and cometes in the state championships and another friend that was a college football player.  When they workout together they clean in different ways.  The olympic lifters is going way heaivier and dropping ass to the grass to get underneath that bar.  The x-football player is using less weight but barely dropping at all and just exploding the weight up to his chest.  If he did it the other way he could add 60 or 70lbs on the bar but he wouldn't be moving as quickly (see what I am saying?)

5) this is a cool web page....o-lifts


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

Let me know if you want some help......Aren't you coming to vegas?  maybe we can get together at the golds and I can give you a crash course.  I will proababy be doing cleans on friday.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

Good morning


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

what up hot stuff?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what up hot stuff?



not much


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> not much




Oh, well what are you up to today and why did you call me last night?  You tramp!!!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh, well what are you up to today and why did you call me last night?  You tramp!!!



i feel used and slutty


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i feel used and slutty




I'm sorry baby, that wasn't my intention.  I didn't mean it...honestly.  I was just upset and concerned about you.  When I yell it is only because I love you.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 21, 2004)

dont worry brit we are both straight as a.....well.....you know what


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

10/21/04

BW- 189

Lower body

bike- 5min. warm up


squats (ATG...olympic stye....narrow stance, high bar)
315/3x4

hang snatch (form work)
85/3x4

seated leg curls
185/12x3

hypers
bw + 45/15x3

45 degree calf raises
400/10x4

stretching


Comments:
Really felt great during this workout (even though I was tired from watching baseball all night ).  315 is the heaviest on squats I have gone since my whole knee injury thing.  It felt great.  The weight didn't feel like anythign on my back and I was moving out of the hole really fast.  My rest intervals were short but not to short (around a min. and a half to two min.).  My training partner said I looked comfortable and back to my old self again.  I felt comfortable.  Now I just gotta work back up to a 400+ lb squat ass to the grass.  My depth was really deep today.  Since after the olympia I am going to do a 6-8 week olympic training cycle I decided to throw in some light snatch form work.  Went from the hang position today.  Felt pretty good pulling.  I have been doing cleans but this is the first time since about this time last year that I have done snatches.  I hope I can stay injury free because my knee, hips and shoulder all feel really good right now.  The weight was light and I was jsut working on dropping underneath the bar and catching it in the bottom of an overhead squat.  Once again on these my depth was really solid.  Finished up with some BS and got outta there.  Need some rest.  I am beat.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> When I yell it is only because I love you.



  That is classic


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

ha ha, nice!

Wassup P?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

nothin;

what up with you?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Good mornin' trouble.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

Hello my little love kitten.  How are we this morning?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm doing great... kids have been driving me batty since 6am though, Pro D days are such a baaaad idea! lol


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what up with you?



I'm talkin to you!     

Going out this weekend?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm talkin to you!
> 
> Going out this weekend?




probably not.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> probably not.



Come to Kingston, I'll take ya dancin!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

how long will it take to get there?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

Pfunk, you should take the train down tonight so we can hang out!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Pfunk, you should take the train down tonight so we can hang out!




I'd love to but I need to be up at 6AM tomorrow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 22, 2004)

If me and my bro go out to Vegas, you can give me some hints on form.  I have done power cleans from the ground before, and I still have decent form on them (I BELIEVE), but I'm terrified of damaging myself.

Thanks again for the help Funk.  I tried them the other day and did a few reps of 185 without any trouble - problem is that the first phase is akward.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> If me and my bro go out to Vegas, you can give me some hints on form.  I have done power cleans from the ground before, and I still have decent form on them (I BELIEVE), but I'm terrified of damaging myself.
> 
> Thanks again for the help Funk.  I tried them the other day and did a few reps of 185 without any trouble - problem is that the first phase is akward.



yeah, it is akward.  You get used to it.  Cleans aren't as akward as snatches.  Now ther is a messed up lift.  Starting from a deadlift and ending up at an overhead squat!!  That lift scares the crap out of me.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

hey P ... I know this is a long ways away, but I'd like to go to the gym in Vegas if we both end up going.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey P ... I know this is a long ways away, but I'd like to go to the gym in Vegas if we both end up going.




you mean next year??


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

You should take me in your suitcase


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You should take me in your suitcase




Well I do have room!  I plan on taking only one other pair of clothes to change into.  The rest of the time I will hopefully be butt ass naked.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>




hahaha, hopefully not in our room though.  And defenitly not naked for you.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Thank god. lol


----------



## Monolith (Oct 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, it is akward.  You get used to it.  Cleans aren't as akward as snatches.  Now ther is a messed up lift.  Starting from a deadlift and ending up at an overhead squat!!  That lift scares the crap out of me.



Talk about messed up... back when i was trying them i managed to drop the bar on my fuckin shin.  Don't ask.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2004)

> Talk about messed up... back when i was trying them i managed to drop the bar on my fuckin shin. Don't ask.



How the heck did you do that?  Try and dump it and not get outta the way fast enough?  

It is a good idea to get bumper plates so that if you do have to dump it it is safer, easier and less loud.  I have dumped the bar many times when working on form.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2004)

10/24/04

BW- 192

RG chinups
Rest interval= 60sec.
bw + 75/3x4

prone incline dumbell rows
RI= 30sec
75/6x5

reverse peck deck
RI=3-sec
175/15
190/12
205/10

barbell curls
125/4x3

barbell shrugs (overhand grip)
315/8x3

hanging knee raises (dead hang)
bw/12x3

swiss ball pikes
bw/12x3

swiss ball sit ups
bw + 45/15x2

recumbant bike- 15min.- moderate intensity.

comments:
workout fast.  felt good.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> The rest of the time I will hopefully be butt ass naked.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2004)

nice back Greek!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks hon


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

10/25/04

BW- 193 (lol, even heavier??)


upper push

decline bench press
275/4x4

incline dumbell press
100/10
100/6
100/6
100/6

dumbell skullcrushers
50/6x3

single arm dumbell lateral raise (no rest inbetween sets)
50/15, 12, 10

peck deck flyes
180/15
210/12
210/10

uni lateral reverse grip tricep pressdown
plate#5/15, 12, 10

behind back reverse grip wrist curls
110/15x3

cable wrist curls
plate#12/8
plate#9/10
plate#7/12
plate#6/15

recumbant bike- 15min.- moderate intensity

stretching

comments:
Felt good today.  Didn't time rest intervals today but everythign was pretty much under a minute rest, I was moving pretty fast.  275 felt light as hell on the decline.  I wish I had a training aprtner today so I could get a spot and go heavier.  100's felt good on the incline, I should have stopped the 1st set at 8 reps instead of ten so that I could get a constant number of reps on all working sets.  The rest of the workout was good.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you mean next year??



yeah ... because we just bought a house so financially, it won't work this year.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> yeah ... because we just bought a house so financially, it won't work this year.




Okay, we wokrout next year.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Morning P!  How is your fine self today?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning P!  How is your fine self today?




eh, I am okay I suppose.

You??


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Okay, we wokrout next year.



and it will have to be the first day in and just off the plane, because it all goes downhill very quickly once I've landed.  

Are you ready for Vegas?  Do you arrive Thursday?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and it will have to be the first day in and just off the plane, because it all goes downhill very quickly once I've landed.
> 
> Are you ready for Vegas?  Do you arrive Thursday?



yes I am ready.  I get there at around 10:30AM thursday.  I am pumped!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes I am ready.  I get there at around 10:30AM thursday.  I am pumped!



that's a perfect time to arrive.  You have most of Thursday to get right at the party. 

I just thought that if we make it to Vegas next year, I could do one workout with you because you seem to really push yourself and any partner you have.  I know that I could really go a bit harder and it would be cool to see how far I could push some pb with someone insisting that I lift a heavier weight or for more reps than I think I can.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

> I just thought that if we make it to Vegas next year, I could do one workout with you because you seem to really push yourself and any partner you have. I know that I could really go a bit harder and it would be cool to see how far I could push some pb with someone insisting that I lift a heavier weight or for more reps than I think I can.



Intesnity comes form with in my freind.  Yes, I push myself as hard as I can, especially when timing rest intervals.  I try and push my partners as hard as I can as well.  I would love to have you as a training partner for a day.  It would be fun.  The only bad part would be that in vegas I am on vacation and really wouldn't want to be going balls out.  I am going to go workout there on friday but I wont do anythign crazy.  Probably just some explosive lifts (cleans), bench press, pull ups and sldl and then some arm work for the ladies .  That's all, nothing crazy.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

Morning Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning Patrick.




morning doll face.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Intesnity comes form with in my freind.  Yes, I push myself as hard as I can, especially when timing rest intervals.  I try and push my partners as hard as I can as well.  I would love to have you as a training partner for a day.  It would be fun.  The only bad part would be that in vegas I am on vacation and really wouldn't want to be going balls out.  I am going to go workout there on friday but I wont do anythign crazy.  Probably just some explosive lifts (cleans), bench press, pull ups and sldl and then some arm work for the ladies .  That's all, nothing crazy.



You're probably right.  The last couple of vacations I've brought workout clothes, but they only end up taking up space.    We are planning a trip to see my wife's friend in NY ... so perhaps that would be a better time to have a workout. 

I know that intensity comes from within.  There are times when I do push myself (like last Friday), but I think that in order for me to really push myself, I need a training partner.  The thing I really can't tolerate is an unreliable partner.  The one training partner I had was when I first moved out, we rented an apartment together.  He was as dedicated as I was and neither of us could really duck out without the other knowing.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

Are you coming to NYC?  Do you know when?  that would be cool.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Are you coming to NYC?  Do you know when?  that would be cool.



We've talked about maybe early spring.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

You are a fat bastard.  If I am not so lazy, and go to the gym tomorrow I will see what I weigh


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You are a fat bastard.  If I am not so lazy, and go to the gym tomorrow I will see what I weigh




yes I am.....happy and fat!!!  I started dieting this week.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Are you coming to NYC? Do you know when? that would be cool.


I will be checking up on the journal religiously to see if y'all meet up and forget to tell me


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I will be checking up on the journal religiously to see if y'all meet up and forget to tell me



How can we forget to invite you?  Starting next week you will be spending weekends at my place.  At least that is what you said?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> How can we forget to invite you? Starting next week you will be spending weekends at my place. At least that is what you said?


Nice segway Patrick... Matter of fact I do remember saying that. It was somewhere right after you told me you were going to take me shopping


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Nice segway Patrick... Matter of fact I do remember saying that. It was somewhere right after you told me you were going to take me shopping




No problem.  I got the $$


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Patrick! What kind of girl do you think I am  Not the kind of shopping your thinking of


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Patrick! What kind of girl do you think I am  Not the kind of shopping your thinking of




LMAO.....Well, I was thinking because I live 3 blocks from Madison Ave. you would have wanted to go to Gucci or Tiffany or something.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

I meant take me *FOOD SHOPPING*!!!  And to think that for a second I thought you and I connected about all this eating stuff


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I meant take me *FOOD SHOPPING*!!!  And to think that for a second I thought you and I connected about all this eating stuff




Why shop for food when you can eat at the dinner on the corner?  They have everything you need.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Good morning Patrick   Still haven't got that avi updated eh?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Patrick   Still haven't got that avi updated eh?




Morning.  No, I have been lazy.  I need to email my pics to Jodi or Prince to have then help me out.  I am a computer idiot.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 26, 2004)

what up biatch.  I got your IM this morning, and yes my computer is always on and i'm always signed on to aol, lol (it goes, you have been away for 597 minutes, lol).  anyway just wanted to pop in and say whats up, i got a job and you won't believe where.  That means i'm gonna have money now and i can come up to your neck of the woods and we can go get some blockhead burritos, when you get back from vegas that is.  Its wierd i haven't spoken to you in about a week or two but yesterday sweaty P called me and told me about his feet, which sucks dick, but then this morning i wake up with an IM from you, its like you guys share a brain not just a name lol.

Anyway i have a quick Q for you.  Me and my buddy signed up to Dolphin in BK and he's a real noob to training.  I'm taking him through the paces doing full body with him to get my conditioning back up a bit (i haven't lifted in like 2 weeks cause of the stupid bug that was goin around a while ago, and my ankle).  Anyway on the the point, i got him to squat and he's not bad at it, just gotta work on his depth, but when trying to explain SLDL's to him, he just would not get it.  I need you to throw some cues at me that i can use for him, the only one remembered was when Kyle taught me to tell ppl to bring their butt to the wall behind them and their chest to the wall in front of them.  For the life of me i couldn't get this guy to bend at the hips, all he was doing was spinal flexion so i gave up on the SLDL's for the day and told him i would find out a way to better explain them to him which is where you come in.  So get back to me bud, and gimme a call when you get back from Vegas i've been craving some blockhead burritos man.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> what up biatch.  I got your IM this morning, and yes my computer is always on and i'm always signed on to aol, lol (it goes, you have been away for 597 minutes, lol).  anyway just wanted to pop in and say whats up, i got a job and you won't believe where.  That means i'm gonna have money now and i can come up to your neck of the woods and we can go get some blockhead burritos, when you get back from vegas that is.  Its wierd i haven't spoken to you in about a week or two but yesterday sweaty P called me and told me about his feet, which sucks dick, but then this morning i wake up with an IM from you, its like you guys share a brain not just a name lol.
> 
> Anyway i have a quick Q for you.  Me and my buddy signed up to Dolphin in BK and he's a real noob to training.  I'm taking him through the paces doing full body with him to get my conditioning back up a bit (i haven't lifted in like 2 weeks cause of the stupid bug that was goin around a while ago, and my ankle).  Anyway on the the point, i got him to squat and he's not bad at it, just gotta work on his depth, but when trying to explain SLDL's to him, he just would not get it.  I need you to throw some cues at me that i can use for him, the only one remembered was when Kyle taught me to tell ppl to bring their butt to the wall behind them and their chest to the wall in front of them.  For the life of me i couldn't get this guy to bend at the hips, all he was doing was spinal flexion so i gave up on the SLDL's for the day and told him i would find out a way to better explain them to him which is where you come in.  So get back to me bud, and gimme a call when you get back from Vegas i've been craving some blockhead burritos man.




What up biatch!!!  I haven;t heard from you in like forever.  Yes, sweaty patrick and I share a brain.  We share a cock too, a very very small one.  Man, that toally sucks about his feet.  I feel bad for him, he jokes about it like it is no biggie but when we are sitting there talking I can tell he is really upset about it.

Anyway cues for the SLDL without using that dipshits idea of touching the wall (god that guy sucks).  I usually have people stand up straight, arms hanging down at their side and no weight.  Slight bend in the knee (especailly for this dude as it sounds like he is pretty friggen tight).  I have the pull their shoulder blades together and arc their lower back to get their chest out.  If ther aren't understanding that part, I take my fist and place it in the small of thier back and gently push the lordodic curve inward and with my other hand grab their should and pull thier chest up.  From there I tell to to think about holding bags in both of their hands and they are going to go through a door by......bumping their ass into the door.  That's all.  Just bump your butt out and keep your chest the same way, that is all that moves.  Usually people get that.   If he is still having problems start him out with hyperextensions until he gets some core strength to hold weight and do the exercise.

Anyway, yeah man, come into the city to eat some time.  When I get back from vegas I will be full swing into gaining LBM and getting ready for this contest in March probably.  I just got my BF% clipped.  I am sitting at 193lbs at 11%.  So close to my goal of 195lbs at 10%.  IF I can get that bye Jan. 1 I'll be pretty darn happy.

talk to ya later bro.

-p


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Morning.  No, I have been lazy.  I need to email my pics to Jodi or Prince to have then help me out.  I am a computer idiot.



ah well, at least you are a cute computer idiot   A nice butt shot would be great!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ah well, at least you are a cute computer idiot   A nice butt shot would be great!




Maybe I can get one in vegas for ya.  My ass is to big to fit in an avi though.  I have squatters ass.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

Good morning Patrick


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Patrick




Morning dear.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

10/26/04

BW- 190

Lower body

bike- 5min. warm up

1 and 1/4 squats
(1 rep= squat down ATG, come up out of the hole a 1/4 of the way, then all the way back down ass to the floor and then all the way up.  So really, one total rep is two reps.....these are brutal)
205/8x3

SLDL
225/10x4

Barbell Walking lunges
135/35 steps x 2

superset
a) leg ext.-  plate#10/15x3
b) leg curls- 115/15, 15, 12

leg press calf raises (weight not counting the leg press)
360/15x5

stretching

Comments:
Since I am leaving for vegas on thursday morning I knew I wouldn't be training legs for about a week (except if I go to gold's in vegas on friday and do some cleans) so I decided to do more of a bodybuilder type leg workout, more reps and sets, etc...It felt great though.  the one and a quarters are brutal.  Sitting in the hole for that long on each rep really kills my ass, I am already sore.  I didn't go heavy on SLDLs because my ass was fried after the squats.  The lunges were tough as I haven't done barbell lunges in like 5 or 6 months.  Then I finished with the ext/curl superset.  Felt great.  I am sore as hell already.  Tomorrow will be worse.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What up biatch!!!  I haven;t heard from you in like forever.  Yes, sweaty patrick and I share a brain.  We share a cock too, a very very small one.  Man, that toally sucks about his feet.  I feel bad for him, he jokes about it like it is no biggie but when we are sitting there talking I can tell he is really upset about it.
> 
> Anyway cues for the SLDL without using that dipshits idea of touching the wall (god that guy sucks).  I usually have people stand up straight, arms hanging down at their side and no weight.  Slight bend in the knee (especailly for this dude as it sounds like he is pretty friggen tight).  I have the pull their shoulder blades together and arc their lower back to get their chest out.  If ther aren't understanding that part, I take my fist and place it in the small of thier back and gently push the lordodic curve inward and with my other hand grab their should and pull thier chest up.  From there I tell to to think about holding bags in both of their hands and they are going to go through a door by......bumping their ass into the door.  That's all.  Just bump your butt out and keep your chest the same way, that is all that moves.  Usually people get that.   If he is still having problems start him out with hyperextensions until he gets some core strength to hold weight and do the exercise.
> 
> ...



Cool man thanks for the tip...i'll be calling you from the gym if he still doesn't get it, lol.

I'll probably come up this weekend to hang with Big P, but you'll be drunk in vegas, so gimme a call when you get back and we'll hang out on a weekend whenever your free.  what contest are you thinking of entering, what happened to doing a PL meet?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Cool man thanks for the tip...i'll be calling you from the gym if he still doesn't get it, lol.
> 
> I'll probably come up this weekend to hang with Big P, but you'll be drunk in vegas, so gimme a call when you get back and we'll hang out on a weekend whenever your free.  what contest are you thinking of entering, what happened to doing a PL meet?



Thinking about doing some NPC shows.  My knee is what happened with entereing a powerlifting meet....lol


----------



## Var (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Patrick!  How ya been bud???  Have a blast in Vegas.  Wish I could go and meet up with all of you.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey VAR!!  How is the job?  what the hell man, why don't you comr around much anymore?  I'll have fun.  Wish you could come with us though.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2004)

Interesting squat idea.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Patrick, if I don't speak to you again before I leave in the morning... see you in Vegas!!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Patrick, if I don't speak to you again before I leave in the morning... see you in Vegas!!!




you bet your ass!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey funk, curious what you do for variety on your calves.  I typically do standing calf raises with a 3 second pause on the full contraction, standing with toes on a block to improve the ROM - you think those are adequate?  I'll accept any suggestions from teh mastar of nowladge.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Hey funk, curious what you do for variety on your calves.  I typically do standing calf raises with a 3 second pause on the full contraction, standing with toes on a block to improve the ROM - you think those are adequate?  I'll accept any suggestions from teh mastar of nowladge.




I don;t do to much crazy stuff for my calves, they are to big already...lol.  I do seated calf raises, 45 degree calf raises and leg press calf raises.  If you really want a burn I do stairs sometimes on the steps in the gym.  I'll do anywhere from 10-20 consecutive stairs with anywhere from 10-15 reps on each step, without resting between steps.  Those get brutal.  You may want to do something more plyometric like calf hops (toe hops) maybe holding like a ten lb. plate in each hand.  Just to work on your explosivness and firing of you type IIb fibers.  If I remeber you are trying to go to texas A&M and be a collegiate athlete (football??).


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 26, 2004)

1 and 1/4 squats; I like that.  You have a very interesting exercise selection much of the time.  Your journal is just exploding with good ideas.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 27, 2004)

Have a great time in Vegas Patrick.... I know you will.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2004)

COW- thanks, give them a shot.  They will make you ass kill.  I also like them because, even though you have to use light enough weight to make sure that you can do the "double pump", they place a great demand on the core to remain strong and upright through out all the reps.

JD- thanks man.  I will!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 27, 2004)

Woohoo... 4:15am and I'm waiting for my cab   , see ya soon Patrick!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

Where you staying at in Vegas P-Funk?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Yer avi scared me Britty   

Good morning P..have a blast (and a beer for me) in Vegas!  Take lots of pics and don't forget that but shot!  I'm sure there will be plenty of ladies willing to take it for you


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet- one butt shot coming right up/

Jill-  We are going to be at Excalibur.


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Jill-  We are going to be at Excalibur.



Me too. Who are you going with?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Me too. Who are you going with?




Jake (premier)


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

Cool Are you coming for Brecky friday???? Is there a meeting place or anything?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Cool Are you coming for Brecky friday???? Is there a meeting place or anything?




I don't know what I am doing yet.  I just know that I get there tomorrow morning.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

That's the spirit P .... don't plan, just go and have a great time!!
4 days is too short to plan.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Velvet- one butt shot coming right up/
> 
> OMG....the anticipation is KILLING me


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

Okay this journal is over with....time to start a new journal with new goals.


----------

